# IUI - Treatment September/October 2012



## bearbear

Hi Girlies,

Just a quick question, after having all the tests and getting the all clear to start stimulated DIUI   i was just wondering how likely it is to over stimulate? I suppose thats quite a hard question to answer but i'm due to have my 1st cycle with my next period and i would be totally gutted if i was to over stimulate and it would have to be abandoned! 

Also, I'm having my treatment done at the London Womens Clinic and i'm going for the 3 cycle package so was wondering if its abandoned due to being over stimulated does that count as one cycle?

Any help is always greatly appreciated so thank you all in advance.

Prayers for us all  

Sarah x


----------



## Julesa2

Hi. good luck on your journey . If you read my thread about over stimulating on the IUI page you can see what happened to me. I don't know how common it is but it does not count towards a shot. I do know though they have told me it may happen again even though i will be starting on a lower dose. For me this has been harder than i thought but I have friends who's IUI worked no problem and they now have  a baby!I hope you are luckier than me x


----------



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in September / October 2012, this thread will be locked at the end of October and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


[csv=] 
Name , Insemination , OTD , Outcome 
Calluna , 18th August. , 1st September. , 
fallen angel , 19th August. , 4th September. , 
Kristina2012, 23rd August. , 7th September. , 
hevaroo , 25th August. , 8th September. , 
E11e , 29th August. , 13th September. , 
Emmamax76 , 6th September. , 22nd September. , 
janey751975 , 11th September. , 25th september , 
Anrol , 15th September , 28th September. , 

[/csv]​


----------



## Kristina2012

Hi ladies good morning! How is everyone on their 2ww feeling? 
I have no symptoms at all now compared to a few days ago when i had many but thats aLl down to the 400mg of progesterone that I'm taking...
Hope ur keeping well
K x


----------



## hevaroo

hello all    

i'm 8dpiui now and felt af aches this morning. on every other cycle i've started spotting on around day 10 then af has arrived day 12, so i haven't got long to find out if i get another bfn. 

lots of luck to everyone!     xx


----------



## hevaroo

any news calluna? I really hope you got your BFP xxx


----------



## smc81

Good luck everyone on 2ww - hoping for some bfns!! Am sending you all positive thoughts xx

Afm I have got a day 14 scan tomorrow. Had some pains today - felt like ov pains but really hope they're not as wont have IUI until at least weds. I did opk today and it was neg so fingers crossed. I'm really hoping my 3 follies are doing me proud!!

Sarah x


----------



## Ceemo

Good luck to all on 2ww

Just wanted to share my news as although I haven't posted here very regularly I know that I've found BFP info helpful in keeping my hope going. 

After 2 weeks of the most unrelenting negativism, we had convinced ourself it wasn't going to work from the day of IUI, we got a BFP this weekend. No symptoms to note as we were so sure it was a BFN, other than Diahorrea in the first week, which I assumed was due to progesterone. Tested on days 14, 15 and 16 piui and all BFPs. Now stepping into the anxious relms of 'will it stay BFPs'

Hoping the BFP luck rubs off on others. 

Ceemo x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ceemo  yipee      very well done or 3rd time lucky  congrats.
Becky7 xx


----------



## hevaroo

Congrats ceemo! That's great news xx


----------



## janey751975

Congratulations Ceemo, we need more of these positive stories! I am hoping for third time lucky with IUI this cycle. Just on the menopur injections, next scan is on Friday so fingers crossed hey.

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## TTC-Tania

Hi Sharry, Could you please add me to the list:
Insemination 7th Sept, OTD 22nd Sept
Thank you!


----------



## TTC-Tania

Awesome news Ceemo! Congratulations and good luck. Blowing you some lucky sticking glitter!


----------



## fallen angel

Congratulations Ceemo! Brilliant news hunny! 
Good luck for your tx this month TTC-Tania x

AFM I think it's all over for this cycle. I am due to test tomorrow but have just been to the loo and it looks like AF has arrived as I'm spotting :-(. Must admit I'm very disappointed as I was sure it had worked. I was even sick last night, but realise now it must have been something else that caused it. I will wait and see if AF gets any heavier and then I will call the clinic to let them know. X


----------



## cherry1

hellooo

could i join you ladies?    IUI date 27 August- OTD 14 september.

Hevaroo-i know you from another site    you are almost exactly the same as me, i am 8dpiui today.  i have cramps too, had them for a few days.  feel olike AF coming.    still have 11 days til OTD   

good luck to you all!!  xxxx Ceemo, lovely news !!!!!


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi girls

great news ceemo really gives me hope to see u got it on the 3rd as am preparing to start my 3rd next week x

hope to see more BFP soon and if they're are any cycle buddies I'll be sarting my injections agin on 17th just hope I can control the moods this time.


----------



## fallen angel

Well it's definitely game over for me this time. Af is here. I've phoned the clinic and they were lovely, very sympathetic and reassuring that it's early days as it was my first IUI. At least this time I'm not waiting for Af to arrive as she's already here, so just start OPK again from day 11. Here we go again! Good luck to everyone else this month xxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Sorry to hear that fallen angel ....I think you and I will probably be cycling together again! Chin up.
Ceemo, you give us all hope. Congrats.
X


----------



## hevaroo

fallen angel    i'm so sorry sorry af got you xx

cherry- hi! I am 9dpiui today, and i've had light aches all day, and i'm sure i saw a small amount of spotting earlier. This has happened every time to me on day 9, i'll have spotting for 2 or 3 days then af will show. I've never made it to test day  . I'm 99.999% sure I'll get yet another bfn but I was expecting that anyway and its another step closer to changing clinic and having ivf.  Good luck with the rest of your wait! i guess you have a longer than 2ww? That must be so hard! xx

Shell- nice to see you back, lots of luck for your next cycle! xx


----------



## fallen angel

Thanks ladies, Hevaroo I really hope you get a BFP this month     
NoworNever here's hoping we both are successful this time eh? xx
I'm going to have a drink tonight, I think I deserve it, though won't go overboard as DS is back at school tomorrow so I'll have to be on the ball in the morning xx


----------



## janey751975

Nice to see you back ShellMc I am embarking on my third time lucky too! Started injections last Thursday.... here we go again! 

Good luck and


----------



## Ceemo

Thank you all for your kind congratulations. I am now walking carefully and pooing gently so that the sticky bean doesn't fall out. 

Good luck to all on the frustrating 2ww

Ceemo x


----------



## Kristina2012

Hi ceemo congratulations! This gives us all hope! Could u tell me if there was anything different u did for the 3rd iui? 
Sorry to hear that fallen angel, hope u are ok. This is first time anyway hopefully second time round will. Be a success! This is my first iui too, I am now 11 dp iui and was going a bit mad last week (due to progesterone, I think) but this week I don't have many symptoms. Not sure if it's a good thing or not! 4 days left till otd! Am doing it on day 15 as been taking progesterone for 14 days!
Hi cherry, how comes u have such a long wait till otd?
Hi hevaroo, I hope it works out for u.
Jayne, hopefully 3rd time lucky! 
Kx


----------



## Kristina2012

Hi Sarah, how did ur scan go today? X


----------



## smc81

It's all good - 2 mature follies and IUI booked for Weds!
3rd time lucky? Here's hoping!

Anyone got any tips? I'm currently having a serving of full fat dairy each day, and almonds and brazil nuts.

Sarah x


----------



## Ceemo

Kristina2012 - yep lots different my first two cycles were unmedicated and this one was my first medicated cycle with gonal f injectable, trigger shot and progesterone pessaries. I also went to chill out in the park after treatment as the clinic don't let you linger in the treatment room, previous two cycles I ended up dashing off to do other things. But during the actual 2ww I carried on as normal, no booze and caffeine but I've been off that for all cycles. I'm wondering if the progesterone was key for me as that was low last year when I had bloods, but it's difficult to say. 

Hope that helps a bit.

Ceemo x


----------



## cherry1

Hevaroo-       coming your way... i really hope this is your time!  soo frustrating when cramps can mean bfp or bfn....  urghhhh.  hang in there hun


kristina- good luck!  yeah my clinic makes me test after 18 days    its driving me insane!!  cant see me waiting that long!


Question- when does   come after iui  if bfn?  is it normally 14 days? guess the progestorone can delay things? ............


----------



## BECKY7

Cherry1. No if your AF come it will come  not cos of pressies  so don't stop till it come ok and finger x it won't come
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Iv developed a really bad cold and I hope it goes away before I go on holiday on sat! 
Does anyone know if I should take any medicine like paracetamol or cough mixture whilst in my 2ww?
Thanks,
Kx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Kirsten  I wouldn't take anything apart from hot honey and no lemon as too acid for your sweetie  Just keep yourself warm  or sit in the garden with this lovely weather for an hour will help your cold
Sorry not much help
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all keeping well and positive   

Firstly congratulations Ceemo on your BFP, thats wonderful news and it gives us all hope! heres hoping that a little bit of your luck rubs off on us all!!  

I'm am due to have my first stimulated DIUI very soon, today i am off to the clinic for my baseline scan and will be given menopur injections to start every other day!! I'm not sure of the timescale but i'm guessing i'll be getting basted up   sometime next week, does that sound about right? fingers crossed!! After the procedure i'll also be using the cyclogest pessaries! Out of interest Ceemo, did you insert them up the back or front?    

I am very excited and also a little nervous but trying to keep very positive and hopeful! I'm a little worried i might overstim and then the cycle would be cancelled, i'd be gutted if that was to happen but fingers crossed all will go to plan! 

I am very lucky to have the support of family and friends and to have found this website with all you lovely ladies on here!! 

Well girlies, good luck to all, i hope and pray all our dreams come true very soon    

Take care
Bear x


----------



## hevaroo

hello bear   good luck for your first diui! I've seen a lot of people get their bfp on their first go, unfortunately not me (I'm on my 5th!) here's hoping you get yours too   

I'm 10dpiui and still have cramps and some spotting this morning so i know its over for me. I feel like our clinic should be suggesting a change of some sort, like different medication and a trigger shot or something? All i've taken is 100mg clomid days 2-6 and used opks to pick up my surge. I know there's apparently nothing wrong with me but what we've been doing isn't working! I'm almost thinking I'd rather not bother going through our last iui, I'd rather just move on to ivf, but then at the same time it is a chance (a free chance so DP says!). I suppose We'll get to ivf before we know it anyway, time seems to go so quickly! 

lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## bearbear

hevaroo said:


> hello bear  good luck for your first diui! I've seen a lot of people get their bfp on their first go, unfortunately not me (I'm on my 5th!) here's hoping you get yours too
> 
> I'm 10dpiui and still have cramps and some spotting this morning so i know its over for me. I feel like our clinic should be suggesting a change of some sort, like different medication and a trigger shot or something? All i've taken is 100mg clomid days 2-6 and used opks to pick up my surge. I know there's apparently nothing wrong with me but what we've been doing isn't working! I'm almost thinking I'd rather not bother going through our last iui, I'd rather just move on to ivf, but then at the same time it is a chance (a free chance so DP says!). I suppose We'll get to ivf before we know it anyway, time seems to go so quickly!
> 
> lots of luck to you all xx
> 
> Hi Hevaroo,
> 
> Sorry to hear you've been unsuccessful so far but i don't think you should give up just yet! Definately have your last IUI, it could be the time that you get a BFP so don't lose hope, try and keep positive! I'm learning fast that this journey is quite a rollercoaster of emotions and nothing is ever straight forward. At the beginning of my journey my clinic were more for me going straight to IVF as i have quite severe endo and i'm also 39! Unfortunately for me IVF isn't really an option as i'm doing this as a single women and i wouldn't be able to afford it on my own so DIUI was really my only option! Thankfully the Hycosy test showed my tubes to be clear  so i then got the go ahead for DIUI! I was waiting on my AF to arrive to get started and it came on Sunday so today is my baseline scan and finally things are starting to happen and it actually now feels real, i'm excited but nervous all in one!
> 
> I wish you every luck  don't lose hope and keep strong and positive  x


----------



## cherry1

hevaroo- whahhhhhh, no,    not again    i definately agree that you prob just need a slightly different regime ( obv i'm no doctor!)  i had suprecur every day, menopur every other day, then ovitrelle trigger shot, then 2 more ovitrelle shots day3piui and day8piui.
you WILL be a mummy!  if this IUI doesnt do it then i reckon the IVF will be the one   hang in there hun, you are being so patient, i admire you


----------



## hevaroo

bear- thank you for you kind words! I do try but it's so difficult to stay positive after 5 bfn's. I really imagined it working first time before we started any treatment, now I can't see it happening at all, especially not through iui. I think the only way I'll feel better is when we get to ivf, as we'll be transferring to a different clinic which has much better success rates. Our lpt wouldn't let us move our funding for iui. The cost when we have to pay is a little worrying but the money will have to come from somewhere (credit cards I expect!). I will consider doing egg sharing to make ivf cheaper and to help other ladies to have their baby, it seems only fair as we have had to use a donor too! 

lots and lots of luck to you    xx


----------



## hevaroo

Cherry- I know I was expecting iui to not work but it still seems so unfair! It's not a nice thing to have to go through every month to get nothing back. It's starting to take its toll on me now! 
oh well, I'm looking forward to getting through the next one which will be in october so that we can get to ivf.
At least I'll be able to have a couple of drinks at my wedding, I'm not really a drinker anyway but everyone would have been wondering why i wasn't drinking! 
xx


----------



## cherry1

blimey Hevaroo, yeah you get married this month dont you!!    
busy time for you, when is the big day?  wishing you all the best.  
oh, defo, you cant not drink champers on your big day!!  lol.

hang in there girlie. PS- i am so with you on the egg share. if i need ivf thats what i'll do too. xxxxx when you use donor yourself it makes you wanna give back doesnt it ................ x


----------



## bearbear

I can totally imagine Hevaroo how hard it is to keep strong and positive after 5 BFN's!  Its easy for me to say as this will be my 1st attempt and like you i'm hopefull for a BFP but as you well know this isn't always the case and i know how dissappointed i'm gonna feel if i get a BFN let alone to get 5 so i really do feel for you babe! Sending you big hugs   please never give up on your dreams, there is still hope and i pray that  you will get a big BFP very soon........... xx


----------



## hevaroo

The big day is the 21st! 2 weeks on friday. I'm looking forward to being married but I'm not one for a lot of fuss and I'm not looking forward to being centre of attention. I'm looking forward to going away, we're only going to lyme regis in dorset, but i love it there and i need a break! Can't afford a big honeymoon as we'll need every penny in the future and we like to take our dog with us too. xx


----------



## cherry1

Bear, all the best with your 1st diui!  this is my first too- the 2ww is killing me!!


----------



## bearbear

Ooooooo Cherry its exciting isn't it!! your just a little bit in front of me, i shall be on the 2ww i'm hoping by next week, lets keep each other posted, wishing you every luck for a big fat BFP


----------



## cherry1

oh i love Lyme Regis!!  did you find a dog friendly hotel?    i'd like to take my dioggy away soon xx


----------



## cherry1

ahhh, keep me posted Bear!!  wishing you    and


----------



## bearbear

Will do Cherry    (sorry but i liked that smiley, hadn't seen it before haha) xx


----------



## janey751975

Bear - I will probably be your cycle buddy! I am probably looking at basting next Thursday all being well! This is my third and final IUI before IVF....I am just taking this one as a step towards IVF rather than taking it to seriously! I have tried resting and stopped exercising and did all the things you're supposed to do and it just hasn't worked for me. This time I am going to just do everything I normally would apart from drink alcohol and caffeine!! 

Good luck to everyone on 2ww and stimming.... I hope this is a good month for us all....


----------



## hevaroo

cherry- We're staying in a static caravan, we normally go camping in our tent but thought we'd get a caravan, at least we'll be dry if the weather isn't very good. x

I did look at cottages and houses, but they all seem to be either no dogs or no parking! so a caravan was the next best thing. x


----------



## bearbear

Hello cycle buddy Janey, isn't this website great  that you can speak to others going through the exact same as you!  You might be able to give me a slightly better timeline as this is my 1st stim DIUI and not sure if i'm right!! So today i go for my baseline scan and then i shall start menopur injections every other day! So with that in mind i'm roughly estimating that i might get basted up also next Thursday, does that sound about right?    

I wish you luck on your 3rd attempt, lets defo keep each other posted.


----------



## Ceemo

Bear bear - I thought I'd try up the front first and see if that was ok, then once Diahorrea started there was no way I was going to head to the back. Need use panty liners for up the front but apart from that I've found them ok. 

Hevaroo - I do hope that it's not over yet for you this month. I would recommend asking the clinic to change the treatment protocol. I did this time and BFP.

Ceemo x


----------



## bearbear

Thank you Ceemo, i must admit i do prefer the thought of using the front more than the back    I reckon i shall try that first and if its messy i'll give the back a go!! Oh the things us women have to do!!   x


----------



## janey751975

Hey bear, 

This site has been a godsend to me... I have learnt more on here than I have at the hospital, as the hospital just assume that you know what to expect! 

We are all different unfortunately so I can only tell you of my two experiences which in terms of timeline were very similar! I had baseline scan (CD2) and then menpour every other day same as you (2 vials each time for me). By day 12 scan I had one mature follicle ready to go (first time on the left hand ovary, second time on the right hand ovary!) I was then triggered on CD13 and basted 38 hours later on CD15. How are you finding the injections? 

Please feel free to ask  me any questions, if I can't help there will be someone on here who can!!   

I am really hoping for third time lucky .. Good luck and keep in touch x


----------



## cherry1

Hevaroo- Caravan sounds fun, jealous, have a fab time xxxxx

Bear- basting from my experience depends on how you respond to the menupur... i has baseline on the 10 Aug then basted on the 27th.. so as you can see there was 17 days in between.  i started responding fast with lots of follicles.. then slowed down then was given a bit extra menopur  and a few extra scans and finally ended up being a "text book" case !!!  so dont panic if things dont go exactly as you expect and its not next week- then again, it could be!


----------



## bearbear

I'm so happy that i found this website, like you i've found it so informative and a great place to go for help, advice or just a moan! 

I'm being seen at the LWC, how about you?  I haven't started the menopur injections yet, i go today for my baseline scan and medications so i guess i'll be starting them today!? How have you found them?  Day one of my period was on Sunday so i'm roughly thinking i'll be basted the latter part of next week, does that sound about right?  I shall of course ask the clinic today of the timescale etc to see if they can give me a better idea!! I just like to have it all straight in my mind!  

Heres hoping its 3rd time lucky for you, do let me know


----------



## bearbear

Thank you Cherry, i guess i'm just going to have to wait and see and try and keep patient! I just can't wait to be basted and now i know its gonna happen i want it to happen now haha, i'm sure you know how that feels! I need to slow myself down and take each day as it comes!!


----------



## cherry1

aah bless you, take one day at a time, or you'll go mad lik i am on the 2ww!  lol!


----------



## natty84

hi everyone, i havent been on here for a while as had to take a break from it all as going a bit crazy. Am back now and about to have my 3rd diui attempt on friday. Hoping its a case of 3rd time lucky   Hope everyone is doing ok on their 2ww and hoping to see some bfp's on here this month.


----------



## janey751975

Hey Natty, 

I know how you feel about going crazy   anyway good to have you back! I am hoping for 3rd time lucky too probably basting next Thursday!! 

Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust        

Keep us posted x


----------



## Kristina2012

Thank u Becky, ur really sweet! 
Bear I also know what ur going thru. This is my first attempt at iui an now 12dp iui. I was excite and anxious too at the beginning 
Hevaroo like u, there is nothing wrong with me or even my husband, so I can imagine how frustrating it is getting bfn. I did 4 rounds of clomids and trying naturally but none of that worked so they put me on menopur injections to do iui, so I have also had 4 bfn so far and I am so hoping I get a bfp in 3 days time! 
I feel so rough today got such a bad cold and headache but can't even take any medication for it! 
Unfortunately had to go onto work so can't even relax and sleep! 
Jayne I hope it's 3rd time lucky for u!! 
Ceemo has given us all hope.
K x


----------



## cherry1

hey Natty    lots of     for you for this cycle!  my dh has same problem as yours- heart breaking isnt it, i wish you loads of luck with your iui this month keep us posted xx


----------



## Calluna

Hevaroo - so sorry to hear it's looking like another BFN. No fifth time lucky for me either I'm afraid.  

Sorry I haven't posted for a while - I've been feeling quite down about the whole thing. I was really starting to lose hope after a 5th BFN but I've been thinking for a while that the timing isn't right for me and I've done a little research and now I'm convinced of it. 

The last few cycles I've continued testing with OPKs after the start of the surge to see what happens. It usually starts on the Friday morning with the line about as dark as the control line and then continues to get darker until it reaches its darkest late on the Saturday night. Then Sunday morning it's back to equal with the control line and by Sunday evening it's negative again. From what I can gather from the literature, ovulation occurs between about 12 and 48 hours after the start of the LH surge and between about 9 and 24 hours after the peak of the LH surge but there's a lot of variation between women and in some women there is more of a delay between the start of the surge and ovulation and this seems to be more common in women undergoing fertility treatment. 

I keep having IUIs on Saturday morning because the clinic is closed on Saturday afternoon and all day Sunday but if my surge isn't peaking until Saturday night then I don't think I'm ovulating until Sunday. There was a study published in 2008 which found that the success rate of IUI was substantially higher if the IUI took place after the follicle had ruptured (around a quarter got pregant) rather than before (less than 9% got pregnant) so if I keep having the IUI a full day before I ovulate it's no surprise that it's not working! 

Sorry to go on about the science but I'd just managed to reassure myself with all this and was starting to feel more hopeful - all I need is to wait for a cycle when the start of my surge doesn't fall on a Friday and then I could try going for the IUI on the morning of the second day after the start of the surge instead of the first day after and see if that works. 

But then I found out that my donor is no longer available and there isn't another one who is suitable (at least not unless we accept them looking nothing like my DH) and now I'm just really tearful and feel like someone's trying to tell me this just isn't meant to be. I feel like I've picked myself up so many times and I'm running out of the emotional energy to do it again. 

Sorry for the negative, self-obsessed and lengthy post! I do hope everyone else is doing better than me right now and wish you all the very best of luck!


----------



## bearbear

Hi Calluna,

I just wanted to say that my heart goes out to you, i might just be at the start of my journey but i can only imagine how i would feel 5 IUI down the line!! It really is an emotional rollercoaster and i think us women really have to be tough cookies to get through it!! All i can say is never give up hope, only you will know when its time to stop but if there is still a chance and your emotional health can take it keep going!!  Please don't apologise, we are all on this forum for the same reason and understand what your going through and we can all help each other through the ups and the downs!

Sending you big hugs   and i pray that you get the news you've been waiting for very very soon.

Take care 
Bear xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh calluna  I am so so sorry to hear your news  Why don't you start buying clearblue montior as it will tell you your 2 higher peak so that when you have IUI on the 2nd peak and that when I got pregnant  and as for your donor I don't see the point of keeping having the same donor that it not gonna work  so why not change clinic that will do full weekend as well in the week as no ointment putting yourself all that rubbish if the clinic can't help you with timing eh.
Give it a thought to find another clinic and get yourself clearblue montior as it worth the money I think.
Becky7 xx


----------



## hevaroo

Calluna I'm so sorry you got another bfn too     I know how you feel xx It really is a very frustrating and emotional trial, but almost everyone gets there in the end, and we deserve to get there as much as anyone else! I feel like I have no chance with iui but I think I know that we'll get there one day, one way or another. It sometimes feels like an unreachable dream, but people get pregnant and have babies everyday, and we're proof of that, we were babies once! so it CAN and does happen! 
Thanks for your explanation about iui timing, I go in for 2 iui's per cycle (one on the day I get a positive opk then another the day after) and that still hasn't worked, so i might try your theory for our last try, and wait until i get my peak surge. that way they should be doing the iui when my egg has been released! 
It could be a long wait, but the day will come when we become mummies, and I'm sure we wouldn't go back and change anything (even the amount of bfns and stress etc) otherwise we wouldn't have the children we will one day have.
lots of   for you xxx


----------



## Ceemo

Calluna - really sorry to hear about your BFN. I had the same problem with Saturday morning treatment and as my cycle is so regular it was showing no sign of shifting. That's why I pushed for a medicated cycle. Maybe chat to your clinic about whether it would be an option, but if they're not able to provide suitable sperms have you thought about importing from somewhere like Xytex or European sperm bank? They have larger stocks. Don't lose hope yet. 

Ceemo x


----------



## jellybaby81

hi to all again. have not been on in a few wks due to cancelled cycle but on board again now probably with diui next week think it will very Fri - same as janey and bear i think!
calluna and hevaroo so sorry to hear about the bfns its such a scourge this infertility lark. i was looking at 2 pregnant ladies today thinking " i can't believe they get pregnant for free" sorry if that seems odd....
calluna - i know u do unmedicted but is there any chance u would use a trigger to time iui and make the timing more exact? i have never been given the option Not to use a trigger. i hope u will feel better soon. a new cycle will bring fresh, hopefully positive feelings with it.
cherry and natty my husband also has azoospermia and its a tough road alright. fertile people have no clue.
hi to everyone else!!! and good luck to anyone peeing 
on sticks!!!!


----------



## Calluna

Bear, Becky, Hevaroo, Ceemo and Jellybaby - thank you so much girls! It really does help to know I'm not alone  

Bear - thank you for your support - I will keep going. I can't envisage my life without children in it so I know I won't give up however hard it gets sometimes xx

Becky - you're right - I think we will have to change clinics. We've just paid for three cycles up front and have only used the first one so we've got two more cycles to go but I don't know what to do now that we don't have a suitable donor. Before this last cycle, we nearly decided to move clinics to get better timing but we ended up deciding to go for another three cycle package here because we were happy with the donor and weren't sure we would find a suitable one at another clinic. Now we have rubbish timing and no donor! My DH said don't worry about the money we can just move to another clinic and forget it but we're borrowing the money on our mortgage and there could be a long and expensive road ahead yet so I hate the idea of wasting two tries. I'll definitely get a fertility monitor - thanks for that xx

Hevaroo - thank you - that's so helpful to try and think of it backwards and how we'll feel looking back once we have a baby and wouldn't want to change a thing! I'll hold onto that xx

Ceemo - congratulations on your BFP! - It really does give us hope that our time will come! I was really hoping to keep things as "natural" as possible but seeing you getting a BFP on your first go at medicated does make me think that maybe that's the way forward. We are now looking at the European sperm bank but I hadn't heard of Xytex - I'll check that out - thanks xx

Jellybaby - I know what you mean about looking at pregnant ladies and thinking it comes so easily to them. I know someone who's just found out she's pregnant again and she was standing there talking about it smoking a cigarette. She has a baby less than a year old and she smoked all through that pregnancy as well and I just can't help feeling hard done by that someone can get pregnant so easily and apparently care so little about her baby's health and we're all here doing everything right and with so much love to give but it's such a struggle to get pregnant! xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Calluna....big  . You will get there. The timing is such a stress!
X


----------



## BECKY7

Yes calluna  get the montior from eBay as I got mine for £35 including 20 stick and your DH is right don't worry about the money just look for clinic as my clinic cost €330 with donor sperm including scan in reprofit  which clinic did you go to.
Becky7 xx


----------



## janey751975

*Calluna* I am so sorry to hear about your BFN. This journey is so hard but I am sure that we are all only facing it because we are strong enough and somewhere there is a little bean just waiting for the right moment to come along to us. It is such an emotional rollercoaster, no one but us can understand what it is like, even our partners I don't think. We are all so lucky to have each other. 

Stay strong and know that we are all here for you.


----------



## bearbear

Morning girlies,

Sending you all a big group hug    I know what you mean when you see pregnant ladies, i seem to be obsessed with anyone thats pregnant or with a baby, i look at them and just think to myself please  g-d one day that will be me!!  It also really upsets me when i see a pregnant lady smoking, now i'm a smoker and i've already halfed what i smoke and i will stop as soon as treatment starts!! Believe me i know how hard it is to stop but there is no way i could smoke with a little life inside me!!

I went to the clinic yesterday for my baseline scan and thankfully all was ok so i was given my menopur injections to start, my first jab was last night and i'm to do it every other night until Monday when i go in for another scan to see how i'm doing!!  I got myself all worked up about injecting myself and by the time i plucked up the courage to do it i was shaking!! Mum sat with me and i took a deep breath and just done it and you know what, i didn't feel a thing   i was very proud of myself   

So now i just have to keep my fingers crossed that everything continues to go to plan and all is ok on Monday when i go back to the clinic, trying to keep positive thoughts!  

Quick question for you all, do you think it'll be ok to keep going to the gym? i've made my mind up that after the insemination i'm not going to go, if i do i'll do something very light like swimming but until then would you say its ok to keep exercising?

Take care all and keep positive


----------



## janey751975

Hey Bear, 

It's a difficult one about exercising, I was doing a lot of running and boot camps before my treatment started, this was all quite high impact. From what I had read on the internet and also through conversations with my consultant at the hospital I decided to stop exercise altogether during stimming and 2ww for both treatment cycles, of which neither have worked! However, this has made me feel very unhealthy and stressed out, exercise was a good stress relief for me! Therefore, I have decided that for our third round I am going to take up some light exercise, I am actually starting back today at my circuits class but just going to take it easy!! I have been doing some walking but to me it's just not the same. I think my body is more shocked by me stopping exercise than if I had just carried on.... 

I know this is probably not helped you at all, but you know you're own body and you're own limits and I would speak to your hospital about it too, although they may just tell you to refrain!


----------



## bearbear

Hiya Janey,

Its a tough one this excercising lark   , i'm like you and i normally train 3 times a week and i also find it a great stress reliever!  I normally do a body combat class and i love it but it is very high impact so not sure whether to give it a miss although i do miss it when i don't do it!! I wouldn't do it after insemination but just not sure whether to go up until then!! I suppose its my choice on how i feel!  When i spoke to the consultant at the LWC he said don't exercise if you feel at all tired so maybe i'll base it on that! oh decisions, decisions! Right, i'm prattling now  

Take care


----------



## janey751975

Thats probably good advice Bear, I have been really tired on the menopur injections... x


----------



## bearbear

Yes the nurse at the clinic yesterday told me i may feel tired on the Menopur!  What dosage are you taking? i'm on 75iu every other day?   x


----------



## janey751975

I am on 150iu every other day. You will feel sleepy, make the most of it though and have plenty of rest! x


----------



## bearbear

Your on a slightly higher dose than me then Janey, i shall just make sure that if i feel tired i'll rest lots after work, its a good excuse to do nothing   x


----------



## cherry1

hey bear and Janey

just buttin' in here    Bear- i also smoke on and off, not proud of myself, but have stopped for treatment.  urghgh its hard, as this is one of those trigger times when you feel stressed and normally would smoke?!  but its  much easier stopping when you  know there may be a little life growing inside you, and the though i might do something to hurt that life is enough to keep me away .  good luck to you and i really really get how hard it is!  i just know if i'm a BFN then i'll have a cig!   

exercise wise, my clinic said no heavy lifting the first 2 days after insemination then carry on as normal.  they said you dont normally know you are preggers if you are conceiving naturally anyway so would prpbably carry on as normal then!!??

stress wise i reckon its prob worse to stop exercising altogether , maybe as you say just low impact.  i have been walking instead of running. xxx


----------



## bearbear

Hey Cherry,

Thats actually very true, girls that don't realise they are pregnant would still be going to the gym!! I think i'll continue going as long as i don't feel tired and on Sunday i'll do my combat class and then after insemination i'll keep to just a light workout!! 

This stopping smoking is so hard but i'm determined i'm gonna do it as i really would not like to smoke if i was blessed to become pregnant!! I've never agreed with it and when i see a pregnant lady smoking it really upsets me to think that all that smokes is going straight to the baby, i don't know how they can do it!! Anyway knowing that i was going to be starting treatment i've made an effort to cut back and have more or less halved what i used to smoke, it is soooooo hard though so i do know what your going through and like you if my 1st attempt should be a BFN the first thing i'll probably do is light up!!  xx


----------



## jellybaby81

hi guys also jumping in on this- re exercise when i did iui 2 yrs ago i went ti the gym every day during stemming. stopped for 2 days post iui and then went back to gym doing light cardio and got a bfp so i would do as u normally Do but nothing heavy duty!!!
just catchingup  on the last weeks posts big contracts ti ceemo!!!! i too had diarrhea during my 2 wk wait when i got bfp and no other symptoms... weird!! its one to watch out for sorry if tmi 
afm am on day 4 of cycle and taking gonal f 75iui every night first scan Friday day 6.
calluna hope ur feeling bit better today
x


----------



## smc81

Hi ladies
I'm back on the 2ww after having IUI today, and my exercise will mainly consist of walking each night and a bit of light yoga.
IUI was so painful today and very uncomfortable. It too an hour, 2 nurses, 1 consultant and 2 different rooms - I had to go into theatre in the end because they just could t get through to my cervix. I feel very sore and achy now. It's got worse with each attempt so I am havi g a good rest tonight complete with Chinese take away and plenty of chocolate.
Really really hope I get a BFP after all that!

Sarah x


----------



## bearbear

Hi Sarah,

Sorry to hear your IUI was painfull today, naughty cervix!! Lets hope like you say that after all that you get a nice juicy BFP!! Fingers crossed for you and positive thoughts     As for the exercise, the longer the day goes on the more tired i'm feeling so after work tonight i shall be walking the 10 mins to my car and then thats about it   

Enjoy the chocolate and chinese, you deserve it!!

Good Luck     x


----------



## cherry1

sarah      sounds horrid, poor thing. chocolate sounds a good medicine and well deserved.  lets face it, wine would be better   lol but never mind   

by the time i get to the end of the day i feel tried and dont wanna do anything, but have done the odd walk.  anyone esle had anxiety symptoms?  i keep waking feeling anxious and agitated like i've had loads of caffeine, except i havent...


----------



## bearbear

Must admit i've been feeling a little anxious but then again i am prone to a bit of anxiety and i've just put it down to the excitement and nerves of whats ahead playing on my mind a little!  Maybe try some relaxation techniques, i'm not being funny they do actually work!! If your waking up feeling that way then maybe before bed just lie down and try to imagine your on a beach or somewhere that you would find relaxing, just try and totally clear your mind and relax, feel all your body go limp!! Also deep breathing really helps! Wow i actually sound quite professional haha   i'm not but i've had a lot of councelling in my time and been taught these techniques then and i did find them helpful.......................


----------



## cherry1

aw, thanks Bear    yes, i suffer with anxiety too now n then.  i use the relax techniques too and some yoga breathing   


dam, i was wondering if it was a BFP sign!!  lol, oh deary this 2ww is a head do!


----------



## Calluna

Janey, Jellybaby & NoworNever - thanks for your support - it really helps! I'm feeling less sorry for myself today. I've resigned myself to missing this cycle and have started searching other sperm banks so hopefully we can find a donor to be able to try again next month.

Becky - I'm with the London Womens Clinic at the moment, which is about £1000 a try on the three cycle package including the sperm so pretty expensive but we would find it difficult logistically to have treatment abroad. 

Sarah - sorry to hear your IUI was so horrible - hope you get your BFP then it will all have been worth it!  

Bear and Cherry - good luck with stopping smoking - I know it's tough but you'll get there and it couldn't be for a more worthwhile cause! 

Hope follies are behaving themselves for everyone stimming and good luck to all on the 2ww   

Kristina - not long to wait now for you - have you managed to hold back from testing early?


----------



## smc81

This made me chuckle - very lightly because it hurt - but as i was in recovery after my less-than-ideal IUI, the song playing was Bryan Adams - Everything I do, I do it for you.
How apt!

My friend who has been ttc for the last couple of months at the same clinic as me has just told she has just got a bfp - I'm so pleased for her, she also has pcos, and I am hopeful that this will start off some good luck for me, but is it bad that a little bit of me feels extremely jealous, as she got pg before me and already has one son. I've been with the clinic now since May and still not pg. I am totally thrilled for her, but a tiny bit of me wants to have a little cry, especially after today.
Am I a terrible person?

Sarah x


----------



## NowOrNever

Naarrrrr Sarah ...you're not a terrible person at all. Totally normal! And you're allowed to be totally self indulgent after the day you've had!!! Xx


----------



## jellybaby81

gosh Sarah that sounds painful!! never heard of anyone going to theatre for iui before that's crazy!! well least u are done with it now i think getting to iui stage is half the battle. hope u are enjoying your Chinese!!
calluna - i got my donor sperm from cryos Denmark through my clinic just another option for you.
qs for other donor users..... if ur donor comes.from abroad do u wonder that the child will look different?we have not told family members and it does cross my mind. sorry if that seems shallow....
ps can totally relate to the anxiety factor cherry and bear
jb


----------



## alex84

Hi everyone,
Not been on much this long start of the term!! but only 7 weeks until half term  

sending      to everyone being basted or waiting!

Calluna - I have been catching up since page 5 of the thread and your posts have actually made me cry. (AF is due) When AF does arrive my IUI will be medicated just what clinci told me was happening i was told to throw out all my opk and deliete apps on my phone they were taking control, so I have a clear blue fertility monitor if you want me to sent it too, they are quite expensive otherwise and if can give you good luck that will be good enough for me.

So I'm now counting down the day for AF to arrive ( never thought i'd say that) then ill be getting started hopefully around 15th. Don;t know if my body is playing tricks on my but I've has sore boobs for a week and AF still not due until 15th, think its gonna be a rough one hopefully my last for 9 month (PMA)
xxxxAlex xxxx


----------



## alex84

Sarah I hope this has been successful for you then the pain will be worth remember to take it easy school


----------



## Claret2626

Calluna said:


> ...The last few cycles I've continued testing with OPKs after the start of the surge to see what happens. It usually starts on the Friday morning with the line about as dark as the control line and then continues to get darker until it reaches its darkest late on the Saturday night. Then Sunday morning it's back to equal with the control line and by Sunday evening it's negative again. From what I can gather from the literature, ovulation occurs between about 12 and 48 hours after the start of the LH surge and between about 9 and 24 hours after the peak of the LH surge but there's a lot of variation between women and in some women there is more of a delay between the start of the surge and ovulation and this seems to be more common in women undergoing fertility treatment.
> 
> I keep having IUIs on Saturday morning because the clinic is closed on Saturday afternoon and all day Sunday but if my surge isn't peaking until Saturday night then I don't think I'm ovulating until Sunday. There was a study published in 2008 which found that the success rate of IUI was substantially higher if the IUI took place after the follicle had ruptured (around a quarter got pregant) rather than before (less than 9% got pregnant) so if I keep having the IUI a full day before I ovulate it's no surprise that it's not working! ...


Hi girls

Calluna - So sorry you got a BFN! May be way off here but I'm due to have first iui next month and told the clinic I'm not keen on meds during cycle, they seemed ok with that (still to be discussed with dr!) but the nurse did explain that they'd scan and measure me bits and that I would need 1 trigger shot at the very least - so they def know when I ovulate and when to do iui.

Maybe this is something your current/new clinic could do for you, if timing seems to be your particular hurdle?!

Best of luck.

Claret x x


----------



## Kristina2012

Hi ladies, my af arrived this morning so show over for me too. Incredibly depressed now. 
Calluna really sorry to hear about tour bfn and your troubles too. 
Good luck to everyone else. X


----------



## janey751975

Sarah that sounds like an ordeal and a half hun! Lets hope that it was all in a great cause hey?!  

xx


----------



## cherry1

Kristina- i am so so sorry my love     aloow yourself to be miserable today and drink lots of wine.  you will get there hun. keep us posted ok?  

xxxxx


----------



## bearbear

Morning ladies, lets start the day with a big group hug  

Calluna - thank you for your luck wishes re giving up smoking, yesterday i managed to drop another ciggie so i'm now down to 6 a day!! I need to pick it up gear though, so hard but it will be worth it!  Also i purchased my clearblue digital ovulation monitors (20 in a pack) from Amazon at a very good price, worth looking into!

Sarah - Please don't feel quilty or bad about feeling jealous, i was in a very similar position the other week when a very good friend of mine told me her daughter was pregnant!! I was over the moon for her but i did also feel very jealous and thought i wish that was me!! I even told my friend how i was feeling and she totally understood!! It certainly doesn't make you a terrible person, just a normal human being with normal feelings!

Alex - I find all the waiting around the hardest, i think once you've made the decision to go for it you just want to be basted up NOW lol, i know i'm feeling very impatient but it will happen, just gotta take each day at a time!  

Kristina - I'm so sorry your AF arrived, i can imagine the disappointment, i am only on my first IUI but i can totally understand how gutted i would feel if its a BFN!! Your bound to feel a little low so allow yourself that! Maybe treat yourself to a nice bar of chocolate and a glass of something you enjoy! sending you big hugs   

I'm due my 2nd menopur injection tonight, at least this time i'm not stressing about doing it like i was the 1st one, still can't believe i never felt a thing!! I think i'll probably go to the gym after work tonight and do a little workout, shall just see how i feel but i do miss it and it definately helps with the anxiety! 

Take care all


----------



## janey751975

Bear I chanced a run last night because I didn't make circuits at lunchtime! It felt good at the time, but it really took it out of me. I was so tired this morning I struggled to get up for work! I am going to try a bike ride this evening see if thats any better.... 

xx


----------



## bearbear

I must admit Janey i am feeling rather tired but i just know that the gym normally makes me feel better so i'm going to go after work and just do the bike   or walk on the treadmill, at least then i feel like i've done something, i might even swim seeing as the sun is shinning!!  I hope your bike ride goes better tonight xx


----------



## Calluna

Kristina - so sorry to hear AF got you. Take care of yourself  

Jellybaby - thanks for the tip - I'll add Cryos to my list of sperm banks to check out! I wondered that too - whether they might look different if we use sperm from abroad. I think probably if you get the skin, hair and eye colour roughly right nobody would notice any difference. My main concern with using sperm from abroad is that I worry it could be more difficult or impossible for my child to track them down when they're older if they wanted to. 

Alex - thank you - that's so sweet of you to offer me your fertility monitor! I wouldn't want to take it though - just in case you find you want to use it again at some point. Not long to wait for you now!  

Claret - thanks - that's really interesting that your clinic is suggesting using a trigger shot even if no other meds. I have a review appointment with my clinic next week so maybe that is something they will suggest. My concern would be that if they give a trigger shot before the LH surge then wouldn't they be telling the egg to release before it's fully mature? And if they wait until after the LH surge then the signal to release the egg would already have been sent. Of course a not-quite-mature egg with a well-timed IUI would no doubt have a better chance of success than a fully mature egg at the wrong time! Sounds like I need to do some more research! 

Bear - Well done for getting down to 6 a day! I admire you. I always found cutting down harder than stopping altogether - like it prolonged the agony! Keep at it x


----------



## hevaroo

so sorry that af got you kristina xx


----------



## Claret2626

Hi Calluna

They are going to scan me to check on follicle development and when its 'the right size' then I get the trigger. 

Sorry to hear AF got some of you lovely ladies.   

Best of luck,   

Claret x


----------



## Kristina2012

Thanks ladies. 
Best of luck to u all! 
My next iui will be in October so I shall return then!
Take care for now and hope it all works out for u all x


----------



## bearbear

Well i never made it to the gym, i just felt too tired after work as it was a really busy day!! Never mind, i came home and had a nice bath instead.

Now i have a small dilemma, i did my 2nd menopur injection tonight and everything went fine but i have a small concern about when i did my 1st injection on Tuesday night!  I'm not certain that i turned the bottle upside down when i drew the fluid out so i'm now not 100% sure i actually had anything in the syringe when i injected!! I feel like such a wally   and its really frustrating as i've been going over it and over it in my head and i really can't remember if i did it right or not!! I'm 50/50!!  Do i just hope i did it right and carry on as planned? i'm just worrying that i might of missed a dose?, help?   xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey bear bear  I am sure you did  as menopur does make your mind blank for some reason that why you can't remember  so don't worry as you can't draw a powder without liquid eh
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you Becky, i do seem to be going round in circles and one minute i'm thinking i definately did it right and the next minute i'm doubting myself again! Thing is the nurse at my clinic mixed it all for me so it was already mixed and ready to use!! I think i'm just going to have to hope i did it right cos im now driving myself crazy lol  I shall just carry on as if i did it ok and hope that i did!! Im such a wally   xx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes lol as my DP normally to do bit for me as he wanted to be part of the treatment  bless him but then I find it hard and timing with menopur lol  I think you done the right thing to just carrying on normal etc.
Good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## jellybaby81

hey calluna thanks for replying  ;.  About the trigger shot; it actually ensures the final maturation of the egg so if ur worried about the trigger not being as good as a natural surge don't. its just as good. have read lots on it! so could be good for your next cycle to guarantee timing?
hope everyone else is well
x


----------



## Nuttytart

Hi guys overstimmed on first iui cycle last month so cancelled. However no af still and 2days late. I've done a pregnancy test and it does come back negative though! If af does come and is timed right then I might get another iui cycle in either this month or next.
Congrats to those with BFP,s.
Those still awaiting them, best wishes and baby dust!


----------



## janey751975

I am booked in for my first session of acupuncture tomorrow! I am seeing a fertility specialist but I don't know if I have an appointment for the wrong time in my cycle I am hoping she will be able to advise me on this. I am stimming at the moment, 2 vials of menopur every other day. I have a CD10 scan today to see how the follies are progressing so I am thinking is there a danger of overstimming if I have acupuncture (I have PCOS) or will the acupucture assist with implantation and lining etc? I am hoping that she will be able to answer these questions tomorrow morning, but just wondered if anyone had any experience or knowledge with this?

Thanks peeps.


----------



## natty84

hello everyone, this thread is moving soo fast. So sorry to all those that got caught by horrid af :-( big hugs. I am off in 2 hours for my third diui. Am feeling anxious and excited all at once. Hoping its third time lucky. Then will have the dreaded 2ww. Been off work for 10 days and have to go back tomorrow, not really wanting to. Hoping all you lovely ladies are relaxing and praying for some massive bfp's xx


----------



## bearbear

Hello all, i'm still worrying that i never actually had anything in the syringe on my 1st menopur jab, i've been over it and over it but can't remember if i turned the bottle upside down or not!! I'm sure i must of done so i'm just going to hope that i did it correct and therefore didn't miss a dose!! I shall just carry on injecting every other day, do you all think thats what i should do? 

Woke up this morning with a thudding headache, thankfully its gone now, has anyone else had this whilst on Menopur? 

I'm very happy its Friday, Good luck to all and big hugs all round      xx


----------



## cherry1

Bear!  I did exactly the same with my injections, i got myself in such a state except with me i was convinced i had overdosed!!   i spent a frenzied few hours on this site freaking out to my FF buddies!
i am positive you DID inject hun- dont worry.  anyway, it doesnt make any diff, i am sure... if you havent responded as well as hoped then they'll just give you some more!!  DONT WORRY


----------



## bearbear

Awwww thank you Cherry, i feel like such a plonker       Your right though, last night i was stressing out so much thinking to myself what if i did miss a dose and then i go on Monday and they say that i haven't responded very well blah blah blah    BUT your right, at worst the clinic will just give me more so i'm going to just hope i did the jab correct and if not so be it!! no more worrying   Big hugs   xx


----------



## hevaroo

hope you are all good on this lovely sunny day   

It's another   for me. AF got me this morning, I knew it would after 3 days of spotting  so it'll be onto number 6 in october. 
At least I have the weekend off work now to enjoy the weather, and I'm going out for a meal with a few friends tonight so that should cheer me up. 

 to you all xx


----------



## bearbear

Awwww so sorry to hear that Hevaroo   i'm sure your very disappointed but i can tell your a fighter and your not giving up the fight yet and i pray    for you that all these BFNs you've had will turn into a big fat BFP on your 6th attempt!!  You so deserve it hun after all this!! 

Its good that your getting out tonight with friends, it will definately do you good!! Make sure you have a nice few glasses of something alcoholic and the most fattening dessert on the menu  

Take care   xx


----------



## hevaroo

thanks bear bear   I may have a couple of drinks but I'm driving. Gonna avoid pudding too, I need to make sure my wedding dress is going to fit me! (I have had a sneaky twirl chocolate bar though) 
I'm struggling to know how to feel about yet another bfn, I've got that that's what I expect so I actually don't feel disappointed. I just feel like iui is something we have to go through each month even though I don't believe it'll work. Its weird really. I suppose one day it'll hit me and I'll probably get really upset about it all.

I think I really will feel more positive when we get referred to a better clinic for ivf, It'll happen one day, it has to! 

xx


----------



## bearbear

A little cheeky twirl bar is fine, it can be our secret   i'm sure you'll look gorgeous in your wedding dress!!  I think to be honest as you've now had a few BFN's you've probably got barriers up to stop you getting upset, in a way thats not a bad thing!! Us girlies have to be tough cookies!! Which clinic are you at? xx


----------



## hevaroo

Bear- We're at Leicester Fertility clinic, the people there have been lovely but I've never been happy with sperm counts etc, I don't think our count has ever been more than 3 million per ml post wash. We enquired about moving to care at nottingham for the rest of our treatment after 3 bfn's, but our pct wont transfer funding for iui. We are allowed to move there for ivf, but that won't be until after we have our last iui then there is about an 8 week waiting list for an initial consultation. There's no way I'm staying at leics for ivf, their success rate is about 17% (which is worse than iui!) whereas at nottingham its more like 40%. I've heard lots of positive things about nottingham so can't wait to get there! x


----------



## bearbear

Wow that is quite some difference in success rates, i'm sure your not looking forward to the 8 week waiting list  but it really does sound like the wait will be worth it!! Keep strong and positive and i'm certain that one day you will be a mummy!! Have a lovely weekend and take care


----------



## NowOrNever

Story to hear about your bfn hevaroo. I guess it means you can toast your wedding with a few glasses of fizz (trying to find the upside). I'm sure you'll look fab and have a great day!  

AFM; I had my second DIUI today. Back on the 2ww. Ugh. Might have to book a holiday....Diversion tactics!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.   

X


----------



## hevaroo

Good luck with the 2ww NowOrNever! I hope it goes fast for you and you get a good result x


----------



## natty84

oh hevaroo im so sorry hun   keep strong and keep going cos u will be a mummy soon i have faith that u will. 
afm- im back on the 2ww, am back to work tomorrow so hoping its a distraction to stop me going crazy xx
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## hevaroo

lots of luck for your 2ww natty, hoping you get 3rd time lucky   xx


----------



## janey751975

SO sorry to hear that Hevaroo.    I am on third DIUI before IVF, we only get three chances here with IUI. I feel like you, just going through the motions to get one step closer to IVF. 

I had CD10 scan today, good lining and a 16.5mm follicle on the left side. Last time they triggered me at this stage but they say they want to try it more mature this time so I had another menopur today and one on Sunday. Then HCG early hours of Monday morning and 3rd and final DIUI on Tuesday at 1.30pm. 

Good luck to all those already on their 2ww I can't say I am looking forward to it all again.... I should be grateful that it's all going to plan so far though..... 

Thinking of you all.


----------



## smc81

HI ladies
I'm just checking in, I've not really been on most of the week, work has been manic, which has been good as I'm now 4dpdiui and it's really helped to take my ond off this dreaded 2ww. Now I have finally sat down in some peace and quiet and it's finally hit me. This time next week I am due to get af and I am just praying that this month is a bfp. My friend who has been ttc the last couple of weeks told me a few days ago that she bfp and as pleased as I am for her, it was iui day and I still feel quite jealous.
I have been so positive this month it's been great but I'm starting to falter. I just don't know how I'll take another bfp, I only have one more vial left now. I am so desperate for this to work, it actually hurts.

Any words of advice to get past these negative feelings?

Sarah x


----------



## Fyfey

Hi girls... Can I join you.. 

I had my 1st iui on 31st August and OTD is 16th September

A little about me... 
1st IUI on 31st August.. Was on gonal f 75iu for 8days, then ovidrel trigger on 29th August.
Had two follies, 20mm on left and 16mm on right (or could have been other way around!) 
OH's SA was apparently really good.. "Super Sperm" were the embryologists words. Although I never asked exactly what the counts were.

One minute I'm feeling positve next I'm so negative.. Im going to read back everyone's post and see if I can get to know u all a bit better..


----------



## bearbear

Hi sarah and fyfey, firstly of course you can join us fyfey, everyone is welcom and we are all going through the same thing so totally understand each other!! I shall hopefully be joining you both on the 2ww very soon, I'm just doing the menopur injections! I can imagine that I will be a nervous wreck when its my turn, I'm probably going to want to hibernate for the 2 weeks and wake up on test day! I suppose the only advice I can give you is what I'll be trying to do myself and that is just try to keep busy and keep your mind occupied, I also think its important to keep positive and strong and to say your prayers at night! It will soon be my turn to go through every emotion under the sun so I'll probably be driving you all crazy hehe!

Take care everyone and enjoy the sunshine xx


----------



## Emmamax76

Hi, wondered if I could please be added to your list? 

Insemination 6th Sept.

This is our 2nd shot at IUI as the first go had to be abandoned as I ovulated unexpectedly in between menopur injections and scans  

Not sure what to expect during the 2ww? Feeling quite bloated and tired but not sure if thats just being a bit stressed about the whole thing!


----------



## jellybaby81

gosh its very quiet here this weekend, too busy off enjoying the sunshine probably!! Tried to do the same myself and managed somewhat but fertility plans and thoughts are constantly swimming through my brain, god could u imagine the relief of not having to think about it anymore?? perhaps im just obsessed  
how is everyone doing?? hi to all the new members its great to get support on here..
Janey all set for your iui?? Sarah how are you feeling now? hope u were able to drum up some positivity over the weekend, its so hard isnt it but we just ahve to keep moving forward. if it takes the average couple 6 months then 6 tries could be what it takes although lets pray that this is the one that sticks for u!!!
afm Im on day 8 of cycle had scan fri day 6 a bit early to report much back in tomorrow wed and fri prob trigger fri night day 14 hoping for 3 follicles this time cos have switched to injections daily instead of every other day. kept getting 1 follicle that way and was not entirely impressed with that
Hope all 2 w waiters are holding up ok
JB


----------



## mrsj12

Hi Guys, 

I've been reading the thread and trying to take it all in. I hope that I am in the right place, I'm due to go for my first baseline scan either tomorrow or Tuesday (depending on the appts available). This will be our first attempt at iui with medication, it's all a bit surreal really as I think I thought we'd be lucky and get pg before we got to this stage. Anyway any advice will be greatfully received and I am keeping my fx for all of you.


----------



## janey751975

Hey *Jellybaby*

I have checked in a couple of times over the weekend and was surprised how quiet it was too! How was your weekend?

I am sitting up waiting till 1am to trigger, I am so tired but it'll be worth being tired for tomorrow!  I had my first acupuncture session yesterday morning with a fertility specialist and I would highly recommend it to anyone. I have got a copy of the relaxation CD that she used and I will be able to do that at home as well, going back in next Saturday which will be 4DPIUI so hopefully will aid implantation. 

Actually looking forward to IUI on Tuesday and back on the rollercoaster for the 2ww!!!  

Hope you have all had a good weekend! Good luck and positive thoughts....


----------



## cherry1

hey MrsJ12- welcome and all the best for the baseline tomorrow!


----------



## ClarissaN

Hi everyone

I have been reading the threads for IUI for the past 4 months while I waited for my treatment to start. 
Finally started Menopur injections this cycle and had my very first IUI on Saturday.

Everything was to plan with the treatment but the last little hurdle was a poor sample from my partner so I don't hold out much hope this month. Still, I am glad to have gone through the first cycle and won't be worrying about the next two goes at all. 

Good luck to all the ladies on the 2WW and those just starting out on this month's treatment


----------



## Anrol

Good morning everyone,

I've been off here for a little while, I've been a bit down about the whole thing tbh. I really thought that it had worked for us last month, convinced myself in fact. When AF arrived it was a shock. I know it shouldn't have been but it was and I felt rather miserable. Compouded by the fact that my friend has had a baby over the weekend. It's just not fair  
But on a more positive note I decided that it was time we had a little break. So last weekend in September we have boked a weekend away with friends and then on the Monday after we are flying off for 2 weeks holiday in the sun. Total relaxation. All in all we have now been on medication every month for over a year and the strain is starting to show on me. We have dithered a lot about booking a holiday as I didn't want to be away if we had found out that we are BFP, just in case. Also I didn't really want to fly either, but then I suppose you get to the stage when enough is enough and you need some time out. Research has indicated that flying does no harm to a little bean so if it means 2 weeks AI with no alcohol then so be it.

Ceemo - fantastic news! your guiving the rest of us some hope.

Calluna - I know how you feel hun. hugs.

Janey - looks like you'll be slightly ahead of me this month. I'm day 10 today and going for 1st scan. My clinic don't open on the weekend so they told me they'd probably delay me until next Monday. Boo!!! that means OTD will be at the end of my weekend away so no drinking for me. Never mind, you never know this month may be the one.

Goodness me, look at the time! - sorry guys, was going to try and get through everyone but I've got to get int the shower. 1st scan at 09.30........

Hugs for everyone, catch up later. x

P.S. for those of you trying to give up the demon smokes..... I used to smoke and then one day I looked at the ciggie in my hand and though "what on earth am I doing?" I put it out and I've never smoked since.That was 2 years ago. I think the time was right for me. Before that I'd tried cutting down numerous times but just having one now and again kept the habit and the cravings going. For me cold turkey was the only way. Good luck!


----------



## bearbear

Good morning lovely ladies,

Firstly i must agree, it was a bit quiet on here over the weekend but i'm hoping thats because most of us were enjoying the lovely sunshine we've been having!! It makes such a difference when the sun is out! 

Welcome to all who have posted in the last few days, i'm so happy i found this website, it is truly such an amazing support system as we all know what each other is going through and can be there for one another, we are like are own little community!  

I did my 4th menopur injection this morning, i'm going in for my 2nd scan this afternoon!! Not to sure what to expect as this is my 1st IUI, i know they will be looking to see how my follicles are growing, does anyone know if i might get an idea today when insemination will be? i'm really hoping so as then i have a firm date i can look forward to! Then i suppose i'll be on the dreaded 2ww, not looking forward to it as i know i'm gonna be a nervous wreck but i also know i can come on here and you'll all be going through the same so if i start to get delirious you can all give me a virtual slap     Then i suppose all we can do is pray   

Wishing everyone that is already on there 2ww a very big BFP and for all those that are stimming etc lots of positive thoughts!!     

Anrol - Sorry to hear you've been having a rough time of it, this whole process is just such a rollercoaster of emotions and i'm not surprised you were feeling down after a year of it!!  I think its a fantastic idea to get away for a break, i'm sure it'll be just what you need to re-charge your batteries so go away and totally relax and unwind!!  Take a good book to read, i hear 50 shades of grey is rather good     With regards to the smoking, i've got it down to 6 a day and this week i'm going to get it down to 5 a day!! Its so hard as i do enjoy my ciggie but there is no way i will smoke when i'm pregnant so its got to stop and I actually do think your right, cold turkey is probably the best way to go!! My plan is to keep cutting back until eventually i'm having like 2 a day and then i will stop, so far i've stuck to my guns and i'm doing ok so fingers crossed!!  Good luck with your scan, let us know how it goes!?

Take care all, big hugs  
Bear xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey *Anrol* great to hear from you. I am sorry that you have been down but you are sounding more positive and I think the weekend break and holiday will do you the world of good. It seems so easy to get sucked into a black hole when you are on this fertility rollercoaster! My OTD will be during a week's break to my sister in laws in the South of France so no drinking for me either but I really don't mind anymore. I am actually quite liking being a teetotaller!! I hope this our month Anrol... I have been to acupuncture at the weekend and am feeling more positive, it was quite emotional for me, I cried during treatment! Bloody hormones... 

*BearBear* if you have done your 4th injection this morning then I think they should be able to give you some indication of when IUI might be, hopefully there should be some movement with your follies by now. On my first IUI they were slow starters so don't worry too much if they aren't as big as you expected! Do let us know how you get on please? Good luck hun.


----------



## bearbear

Thank you Janey, i will of course let you know how it goes this afternoon, praying i get good news and get a date for IUI, keeping everything crossed!  Its good that your acupuncture has made you feel more positive, i'm praying for a good outcome for you this time   

Take care & big hugs   xx


----------



## cherry1

good luck this arvo Bear!!  thinking of you    and good work in the ciggies-  it is really hard, i just had to go cold turkey before treatment and there have been times on this 2ww where i have really struggled- i wish i'd stopped sooner so this hadnt been so stressful for me!    urgghghghghh.

anrol     yey a holiday sounds amazing idea and totally what you need after a year of this hell.  you must give yourself credit for being so brave and getting thruogh the last 12 months and dont worry about flying one iota. on another thread i post on, the girls are going ot NY for treatment and fly back during the 2ww.  so you go have fun!

afm, iam d14piui and freaking out- like anrol i had convinced myself it had worked.. but now just feel like AF is coming.  my clinic told me to wait til day 18 to test, so nearly a 3ww!!!!  i dont know if i can hold out!!!!!


----------



## bearbear

Thanks Cherry, this giving up the ciggies lark is really not easy but its got to be done!! I think it helps to know that i'm doing it for a good reason, it inspires me to keep going!! Like you though the 2ww is going to be so hard not smoking, i can imagine its extremely stressfull!! Wow i'm not surprised you wanting to do the test, 2 weeks is bad enough let alone 3!! Keeping everything crossed for you honey, do keep us posted!


----------



## BECKY7

Bear bear  have you ever thought about electric ****  as it brilliant and you will only want 3/5 puff a day then you wouldn't want to go back to proper smoking as I start electric **** about 6 month before my 1st IVF as I knew to smoke for 15 years and the mintues I start my TX I didn't even want anymore electric **** and now it been 3 years since I smoke apart from 6 month ago over Xmas I think I had a ***  OMG I puke up  it disgutting  After 15 year I love it but now it disgutting  so come on girls put your **** away and start electric and I promise you  you wouldn't want any more **** after
Good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey Becky,

I already have my E-Lite electric ciggie and have been using it whilst cutting back!! it does help i must admit! Which one did you use? there are so many different ones out there?


----------



## BECKY7

I think it called wicked cig  even I use Tabaco favour  but I will email you once I remember it  but it won't work if you use both so every time you want a *** just puff the electric then you can wean off the proper ***  also stop the coffee as drinking coffee make you want a **** and throw the lighter away and put the money away so that way it will help  and OMG you wouldn't belive how much I was having now without buying ****  as I couldn't believe how much I have spend on **** lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Your right coffee does go rather nice with a ciggie   i also like your idea of throwing away the lighter   think i may give that a go!! As for how much you've saved since quitting, i can well believe it, smoking is now sooo expensive and the thought of saving that money also inspires me to give up!!  Bear xx


----------



## Anrol

*Cherry, BearBear and Janey* Thank you! That was just what I needed, the support on here makes a huge difference.

Hey *Cherry*, I think your right on the flying front, in fact my friend got pg in Guadaluope and brought him home with her and as you say many people go overseas for their insem so it must be ok. I think I was probably being a tad overcautious, but I just wanted to make sure that if it didn't work for some reason that I had nothing to feel guilty about.

*BearBear* I loved a ciggie too. I'm sure you'll stop when your ready, I used to hate it when I felt that people were going on at me to give up. I did it in my own time and I'm sure you will too.

*Janey* Please God let this month be the one for us! - even if it's another BFN at least we're going away to laze about by a pool and soak up some sunshine. We're pretty burnt out now to be fair. I don't suppose working all year until October with no time off work has really helped.

AFM - good news this morning. I have 3 follies. [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] and today is day 10. Another scan booked for Wednesday but I have a feeling that they won't be mature enough and I may be delayed until Monday as my clinic is closed over the weekend. That will mean that I'll be doing my day 14pIUI pg test before I get on the plane!!! OMG imagine it's a BFP I think being forced to be lazy may help a lot if that's the case. Oh dear, think i'm getting ahead of myself again. Calm down Anrol! 
So now i'm waiting for follies, waiting for tx, waiting for hols, waiting waiting, waiting. Arghhhhhhhhh.


----------



## cherry1

whoahh Anrol, some good follies there!  yey! ahh, you know what i think thats great that you'll test before hols- either way you'll need the break hun.  massive     for this cycle.  have you alwats tested on day 14/  and when did af come?  I am starting to seriously obsess here!!!!


----------



## Anrol

Hi* Cherry1*,
This is the third time that the meds have been right, and my fifth month on it in total on IUI. The first month I understimmed, the second overstimmed and the third and fourth I had 3 follies both times, this cycle is turning out the same. AF has turned up on day 14 the last 2 months properly, but spotting a tiny bit from day 12. So I'll definitely know before hols. Trouble is I need to lose weight for IVF so I can either go and eat and not drink or drink and not eat.  Who cares eh!!!
It's easy to get consumed by the whole thing but after a few months the waiting gets easier. Honest! - although i'm nowhere near a shining example of patience by any stretch of the imagination!


----------



## cherry1

thanks Anrol   i would go low food -high wine   brilliant.  but hey, we arent there yet, there's every chance this time could be your bfp   

thank you for the info- i'm day 14, no AF yet, silently praying and darent hope! i had 2 good follicles and sperm of 32 mill.


----------



## bearbear

*Anrol - * Thats great news about your scan, keep those positive thoughts going  and i truly hope for you that this time you'll get a nice deserved BFP!

*Cherry - * I really hope this time is also when you get a BFP, keep thinking positive thoughts  and i hope to hear some good news from you soon!!

I've just got back from the clinic, i went for my 2nd scan! I have a few small'ish follies and one nice sized one in my right ovary so that is good!! The lining of my womb wasnt very thick so i'm now taking 3 Progynova tablets a day to help thicken that up!! So from now on i have to check myself for natural ovulation! Providing i dont surge before i'm due to go back in on Friday afternoon for another scan to see how i'm doing!! All being well i may get triggered then and have IUI on Saturday but it'll all depend on the scan!! If however i detect my LH surge sooner i have to call the clinic and i will go in that day for a scan!! So we shall just have to see how the week pans out!! IUI may take place end of this week or early next week!! Again its a waiting game with everything crossed, i think my worst fear is that IUI will be cancelled this cycle cos like you Anrol i'm not very good at being patient 

Love and hugs all round   xx


----------



## janey751975

Morning Ladies, 

It's getting very exciting again, with all these 2 ww's coming up and Cherry1 it's not over till it's over and it's sounds really promising for you at the moment. On my first IUI cycle I got to day 14, tested BFN and then got AF the next day!! IUI cycle two, I didn't even get to testing day, my AF came on 13DPIUI.  

Anrol - great news on the follies, it's all sounding positive   at least we have a nice break to look forward to.  

BearBear it's all sounding good so far, it only takes one follie! I have only had one mature follie for all of my IUI's. Keep thinking positive thoughts and just try and relax (easier said than done I know!!)  

I would highly recommend the ZitaWest:Three Guided Relaxation and Positive Visualisation Sessions for IVF CD (although we are having IUI it still works for me!!) for relaxing and focussing your energy. I don't usually believe in these types of things but the lady used this alongside my acupuncture on Saturday and I have to say it felt really good and I came away feeling extremely positive and relaxed! You can get a copy on Ebay or Amazon I think? It might be all in the head but I can't see it doing any harm! 


AFM - 3rd IUI today at 1.30pm (36.5 hours after trigger!) I will let you all know how it goes... xx


----------



## bearbear

Good morning all,

I'm feeling so tired today, for some reason i woke up at about 4am and tossed and turned after that and was up at 6am for work, zzzzzzzzz, roll on hometime!! I was wondering if not sleeping was a side effect of the menopur, anyone else found this?

*Janey - *wishing you luck for today and lots and lots of  , i hope its going to be 3rd time lucky for you!!  I shall look into the CD, i've done relaxation techniques before and they do work so it might be worth a try.

I'm still feeling very positive, i tested this morning for ovulation and thankfully i'm not, i want to give it as long as possible on these tablets to thicken my womb!! Has anyone else had to take progynova tablets for this? Was also wondering if my womb doesn't thicken up is that a deal breaker and would this cycle be cancelled!? I really hope that doesn't happen, fingers crossed everything will go to plan and i will be basted within the next few days  

Take care girlies  xx


----------



## cherry1

Bear- Menopur made me feel tired      for that lining!!!  

Janey - thinking of you later today!! thank you for the    


love to all


----------



## bearbear

Thank you Cherry, sending you lots of    also xx


----------



## cherry1

just started bleeding    totally gutted


----------



## janey751975

So sorry to hear that Cherry1   . 

Try and not let it get you down, I know that's easier said then done hun. xx


----------



## bearbear

Oh Cherry, i'm so sorry to hear that   i can imagine how gutted you are! There's not a lot i can say except that i'm here for you and so your not alone! Let yourself feel miserable today, go out and buy a big bar of chocolate and maybe a bottle of wine!  The emotions we go through with this whole process are so intense which is why we have to be strong cookies!! Try to keep your chin up babe,  i know its hard, what is your next move?    xx


----------



## cherry1

than you bear and Janey.  gonna POAS when get home from work to make sure, then call clinic tmorrow.  reckon they'll tell me to wait until otd on friday before doing anything.

bear- defo large vino!  actually i didn have one vino last night, felt stressed and axious- i know i shouldnt have,, hope i didnt make this happen


----------



## bearbear

Cherry please don't think you made this happen!! Of course you didn't, just think of the ladies out there that are in the early stages of pregnancy and still drink as they don't know!! You've done nothing wrong, unfortunately its just life, sometimes it sucks!! Defo pour a nice glass of wine later and know that your not alone!! Sending you big hugs   xx


----------



## cherry1

thanks Bear xxx


----------



## janey751975

Oh Cherry1 it won't be the glass of wine hun don't beat yourself up. What Bear said about people drinking when they don't know they're pregnant is so true. A friend of mine was blind drunk both times she conceived!! 

My hospital say to call as soon as AF arrives and you can start next cycle straight away. Don't think you need wait till otd.  

AfM - had my third and final iui a couple of hours ago and it went great. Much more straight forward than the last two and the nurses name was Marilyn like my late mum which was a comfort!! Here we go again on the 2ww Xx


----------



## BECKY7

Cherry  it would take a lot more then a drink for you to have a bleeding  as look at people who take drugs etc but still got pregnant and had a baby etc  or someone who smoke and carrying on smoking during pregnant and got their baby so 1 night of drinks **** happen but hey ho it nor over yet.
Janey  good luck and enjoy your sweetie
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Keeping everything crossed for you Janey!! I will hopefully be joining you on the dreaded 2ww in the next few days, just hoping my womb lining responds to the tablets and thickens up so it will all go to plan!! Lots of  prayers  and   positive thoughts to you and also a nice sprinkle of    xx


----------



## cherry1

thanks Becky xxxx
Janey- thinking of you, so glad it was straightforward this time. thanks for the advice, ok, maybe i will phone the clinic tomororw- cant hurt can it!  best to get back on the bike again!


----------



## Anrol

Good afternoon ladies,

*Cherry* gutted for you, I know how you feel but dust yourself and get back on that horse!

*Janey* Bet that was a relief that it all went smoothly for you. Back on the 2ww but at least you've got some nice things planned and plenty of rest.

*BearBear* I'm not sure about our medication for the lining, I've had daily seprecur injections fr that purpose and it's worked really well each time for me.

AFM well good news. 3 follies at scan this morning 2 x 1.9 and 1 x 1.6 so all go for the trigger shot tonight and then in for the treatment on Friday morning. Looks like I'll be working from home on Friday then  I'm so relieved that the 2ww will be all over by the time I go on my holidays, and if AF shows up on day 14 as she usually does then it'll be practically over by my hols. Superb timing for a change for me!!! Something to look forward to either way for me now and I feel really happy today.


----------



## bearbear

Good afters Anrol,

Excellent news about your scan, looks like your all set to go!! I wish you every luck with this IUI, heres hoping you get a BFP this time   , just keep positive  !  Keep those happy thoughts in your head, either way it will be good for you to get away on a nice break!! 

I've been checking for ovulation every morning this week and so far i haven't surged which is good as then it gives me more time to take these tablets and thicken my womb lining up!! I'm due to go in on Friday for another scan and i'm praying that they give me good news and they say i can have my trigger shot and then i can get basted on Saturday!!  !! The whole time i've been worrying about my follicles and as it turns out they are fine but its my womb lining thats misbehaving!! I really hope these tablets are doing their job! 

Hope your all doing ok and those on 2ww are taking it easy and trying not to stress!  
Take care xx


----------



## janey751975

Yayyyyyy *Anrol* that's really great news. I have a good feeling about this month 

Be great to welcome you to the next 2ww on Friday, I need some company!! 

*Cherry1* any news from the clinic today? You gonna get straight on with round 2?

AFM - 1Dpiui - feeling positive about this one! Not so much that it will definitely work but more that I feel like everything went to plan this time and I am giving it my best shot!! Very tired today though. I am going to do my relaxation CD every day for the 2ww and I have acupuncture on Saturday 4Dpiui which is going to help with implantation hopefully....

Thinking of you all


----------



## bearbear

Oh don't worry Janey, you'll very soon be in good company with me!!   i'm already delirious and a little anxious and i haven't even been basted yet   I just hope this cycle doesn't get cancelled due to my naughty womb, fingers crossed it won't! xx


----------



## janey751975

*BearBear* the more the merrier during this crazy time!! You will find yourself going a bit  but just try and relax.... xx


----------



## cherry1

hey all

definate BFN for me I'm afraid , called clinic and they said just test one more time on friday which is OTD to make sure and then we'll go from there.
they dont seem to be suggesting an immediate try again this month and since we are paying ourselves i guess we can decide when to go for it again...

i'll be thinking of you all and wishing sooooo hard for BFPs for you all, Janey, Bear, Anrol and anyone else i have missed, sending loads of     your ways!!


----------



## bearbear

Awww Cherry, sending you big hugs   keep your chin up and lets pray next time for you is a BFP, you have to keep the dream alive and its not over til its over!!   xx


----------



## alex84

Ok so aunty flow arrived this evening, its the first time in years its arrived and I smiled. JUst need to phone the hospital tomorrow and IUI take 1 will commence.
DO you guys know if today would be classed as day one or tomorrow?

Cherry sorry for the BFN


----------



## ClarissaN

Yay - tomorrow will be Day One (always the day when you wake up bleeding)

Good luck


----------



## alex84

Thanks Clarissa I am sooooooo excited!


----------



## ClarissaN

Let us know how you get on - I know how you must be feeling!!


----------



## natty84

hi everyone, im 6dpdiui and starting to go a bit potty, any cramp or twinge and im wondering whats happening in there. Is it a good sign or is it af? driving myself mad arrrrrh. Hope everyone else is getting on ok. xx


----------



## bearbear

Hi Natty, don't worry about going a bit potty, i think its actually the norm for us girlies   i'm due to go back tomorrow to my clinic for my 3rd scan, i'm stimming at the moment, my scan on Monday showed a good sized follicle but my womb lining was thin so as well as the menopur injections i'm now taking hormone tablets to thicken that up! I'm already delirious with it all  i'm hoping tomorrow's scan will go well  as i will then be given the trigger and IUI on Saturday, if i feel like this now g-d only knows how i'm going to be on my 2ww   your in good company!! Take care and try not to worry about every twinge, easier said than done i know! Good luck to you and everyone else.................


----------



## ClarissaN

Hi Natty


You're a day ahead of me and today I feel nothing at all - I've had crampy twinges yesterday which I've put down to wind and constipation!! 
I have no idea what I should be feeling but have been listening to my body a lot more than usual today now that I feel nothing. 

I have zero hope for this cycle but I just can't help myself sometimes


----------



## janey751975

Hey Clarissa and Natty, 

It is perfectly normal to be symptom spotting during your 2ww! On my first IUI I was exactly the same,  by my third time I feel more relaxed about the whole thing although I am desperate to get a sign! But I believe being relaxed and just letting things happen can only help!! If you think that your egg is fertilised within the first 24 hours and then implantation doesn't take place till days 6-10.... it is really out of our control and you can't really know if it's worked till day 14 or OTD. Just try and go on as normal, I know that's an easy thing to say but I am trying this time! I am loving my relaxation CD session every day it is really helping me to feel calmer... 

BearBear wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow... I hope that follie is nice and big and your lining is lovely and thick!!


----------



## bearbear

Thank you Janey, i just want it to be tomorrow now, feeling a bit anxious, i think its the uncertainty of it all but i'm just praying all goes to plan and follie and womb are both as they should be!! If i feel like this now g-d only knows how i'm going to be when i'm on my 2ww   Actually maybe i should get the same relaxation CD you have, what is it called? xx


----------



## janey751975

Its called ZitaWest:Three Guided Relaxation and Positive Visualisation Sessions for IVF. I know we aren't undertaking IVF but it still applies for IUI, my acupuncturist uses it with me. It focuses the energy towards the womb and apparently can assist with maturing follicles, thickening the lining and implantation. Now I have never believed in anything like this before and it may be that it is all in my head but I have honestly found it a great comfort this time. I have been doing it every evening when I get in from work and then having a little snooze!!!


----------



## bearbear

Right Janey, i'm going to go on Amazon now and get it!! i feel like i need to do some sort of relaxation as this could be a long journey and i don't want to feel constantly anxious!! Tonight after work i'm going to go to the gym but i've decided i'm not going to do any sort of workout, instead i'm just literally going to have a sauna/steam and chill out! Can't wait   Take care


----------



## ClarissaN

Thank you Janey,

I love that there are people that have been there already and can give lovely words of advice.

I have been doing Reiki on myself up to the point of starting the injections and then just felt like I didn't need too. I'm pretty chilled out (a little TOO chilled out) and pretty much think that if it's meant to happen for me then it will


----------



## ClarissaN

*Hi Sharry Can I be added to the HOF First time IUI 8th Sept OTD 25th Sept *


----------



## janey751975

You're more than welcome Clarissa!!      and you  have the right attitude! I convinced myself that it had worked both the first and second time (I mean why shouldn't it!) but I was only disappointed. Now I just think the same as you, if it's meant to be it's meant to be xx


----------



## natty84

Thanks girls its nice to feel that we are all in it together. I think my cramping is due to the progesterone gels, horrid things. Am also feeling bloated and windy (sorry tmi) I guess im just anxious as this is our final attempt and then we are being moved onto ivf. I really dont wanna go down that route. I just dont know how we will afford it. Thanks for your kind words, I too may try the relaxation cd Janey xx


----------



## E11e

Hi Girls,

Wow there's a lot on the 2ww right now!  Natty, Janey, Clarissa and all other ladies in waiting, best of luck to you.  I have the Zita West relaxation cd too.  Been using it in the evening when I've been have a lie down after cyclogest and I found it pretty relaxing; I like the 'orange light' bit on the 2ww relaxation, but it is quite annoyingly repetative at the start, escpecially when you've been using it every day for a fortnight  

Bearbear - good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Hope everything's peachey for you  

AFM - today was OTD for my first IUI and the results are in.  As expected it was a BFN this time.  Now have to wait for the review meeting next week to find out when (or if) there will a round 2 of IUI for me, or whether I've to move to IVF.  Feeling pretty sorry for myself right now, but I know this is only the start of the road and the journey isn't over yet.

E11e.x


----------



## NowOrNever

E11e ....keep your chin up. I know how you feel, but it's not easy is it. You can fool yourself into thinking its going to work, and then mother nature deals the blow!

Good luck at your review meeting and enjoy a nice latge cold glass of wine this evening with your feet up! There has to be a little silver lining 

X


----------



## cherry1

El1e hun, i'm sorry.  i'm feeling the same as you    i have spoken to my clinic about doing ivf next time.  let me know how you get on xxxx


----------



## alex84

So I contacted my clinic today to let them know to book me in, phoned and left a voicemail but noone got back in touch  
I'm suposed to start taking clomid tomorrow (day 2 - 6) and all it says is take it the same time everyday, does anyone know what time of day is best?


----------



## smc81

Sorry to hear that E11e, hope the next attempt is more successful  
Sarah x


----------



## Emmamax76

Hi everyone, 
                  I'm a week into my 2ww and feeling bloated and emotional!  convinced AF coming anytime!
I thought I'd ask if this was normal after basting? First IUI for us so not sure what to expect?
I've been reading a few of the posts and everyone seems so clued up on it all!? I'm obviously keeping everything crossed that it'll work not only for me but for all you ladies too! 
Emma x


----------



## ClarissaN

Hi Emmamax76

I'm also just coming up to a week into my 2ww on my first IUI and yesterday was an emotional wreck at times (although we did have some awful family news yesterday so perhaps I might have been anyway, not so sure)

I feel bloated, gassy, constipated and crampy - all of which are a joy  

Tonight I have to take a further 'trigger' shot at midnight to boost 'things' so I expect to feel the same next week while the drug is in my system. 

When it's your first go you never really know what to expect so it helps to pop in here and read other people's experiences doesn't it.

Good luck with week 2 and hang in there with your emotions xx


----------



## bearbear

Good morning ladies 

I hope you are all doing ok and not stressing out too much!! 

*E11e* - sorry to hear about your BFN, your bound to be feeling a little sorry for yourself, don't give up hope, its far from over and you've gotta keep fighting for your dreams! 

*Emmamax76, ClarissaN - * Thinking of you both on your 2ww and hoping your both keeping strong and positive   I'm hoping to be joining you both on my 2ww, i go this afternoon to the LWC for another scan to see how my follies are doing but more importantly to check to see if my womb has thickened up enough for IUI!! Fingers crossed i get good news i will be given my trigger with IUI to take place probably on Saturday! Just really hoping i get the news i want to hear today!! will let you know!   

Take care everyone & G-dbless     xx


----------



## janey751975

*E11e* sorry to hear about your BFN. I am on my thrid round of IUI and I think I found the first BFN the hardest because I convinced myself that there was no reason why it shouldn't work. Each round is like a learning curve both for us and our hospital.

*Emmamax76* bloating and being an emotional wreck are all part of it I am afraid. It's no wonder our emotions are everywhere, at least we are all strong and brave enough to deal with it, with the help of each other!! 

*BearBear * sending lots of   for this afternoon. I am sure it'll all be fine.

Good luck to all cycle buddies on the 2ww... xx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you Janey, keeping everything crossed for us all     xx


----------



## Anrol

Hi Everyone,

Well that's it i'm officially back on the dreaded 2WW. I think this is going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life, but either way there's something good at the end. My holiday is booked so if it doesn't work this time there's something nice at the end of it. Just got to make it the 2 weeks now. 

I'm not sure if this has happened to anyone else - warning too much info coming - but my fertility nurse keeps giving us every minute detail about mucus and "ooh you've ovulated" and "come over here (to the chaperone) and come and see the egg white" .......now excuse me for being a prude but do I really need to hear all this? mortified doesn't even come close. Hey ho tho, it's all over now, and it's our final IUI before IVF.

Sharry can I be added to the fron page please OTD 28.09.12


----------



## janey751975

Welcome to the 2ww *Anrol* I am 3dpiui so not that far ahead of you! It's also our last shot before IVF so mixed emotions really. Part of me is wanting it to work and part of me is like just get the BFN over with and get cracking with IVF! 

I am back to acupuncture tomorrow morning, looking forward to that and off out for a meal with work friends tonight. Think I am going to have one glass of red wine with my food. 

Happy Friday one and all! xx


----------



## Anrol

Thanks *Janey*
I don't blame you having a wine. Not sure about you but I've been watching everything and fretting for the last year, all in all, and now this month I'm kind of the same as you, prepared to just live my life and get on to the IVF. Fingers crossed it'll be the very time we catch! 
Yes that's decided then, just a normal month (within reason). Have a good weekend.


----------



## janey751975

*Anrol* I have been over-careful I think! In hindsight I would definitely have not just stopped exercising like I did. I have gained about a stone in weight and actually feel terrrible for it. I have stopped drinking alcohol, caffeine, fizzy drinks and even stopped eating chocolate... I have eaten more bread, loads of eggs, walnuts and changed to full fat milk (no wonder i've gained weight!!) and for what?

Yeah this month I am definitely chilling out and just seeing what happens, we can't say that we haven't tried everything can we!! 

Have a great weekend and maybe we will be IVF buddies and definitely BFP buddies one day xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Good luck Anrol. I'm one week down, one to go...but like you I have a holiday booked to look forward to. So it will either be non alco cocktails or the real thing!

Best of luck to everyone. 
X


----------



## alex84

Hi Girls,
Hope your all well and Happy Friday, hope you all have a fab weekend planned.
ANrol, Janey - I haven't started my first round yet and i've already changed all my eating habits, changing white foods to wholegrains and organic well ....  everything.

Bear -  I hope the nurse gave you the news you wanted today   

I was just wondering if anyone could answer this....

I was told to contact the clinic on the first day of my cycle and then to start taking clomid from day 2 - 6 and I would be contacted with a scan date. I phoned and left a message yesterday and then again today but still no answer! should i be worried?
also
Has anyone took clomid and what time of day do you take it?

I know all you guys who have done it a few times already refer it to the dreaded 2ww but I can't wait


----------



## bearbear

Well all you lovely ladies already on your 2ww is there any room for a little one??  I got the news i had been praying to hear at the clinic today   one follicle at 18mm and womb lining nicely thickened up so i was given my trigger injection and tomorrow at 12.30 i'm booked in for my very first IUI!! So releived that so far everything has gone to plan, i've been so anxious over the last few days just worrying about everything really so now i have the news i've been waiting to hear i'm just trying to chill! Now all i can do is pray  , its in the hands of g-d now so fingers crossed for us all     So happy i found this website, its been a great source of knowledge and comfort and i hope we all get some good news in the next few days/weeks!!  I can tell already the next 2 weeks are going to feel very long!  

Have a lovely weekend


----------



## mrsj12

Hi alex84, I'm not on clomid, the drug I take is suprecur but I was advised to start day 2 and to take at the same time daily and so I do it at about 10pm so that I'm not worrying about it if work/social life run over. Hope this helps but I would have expected your clinic to call back by now! However, if they haven't I would keep calling them, you don't want the extra fretting over getting things started. 

I have my fingers crossed for everyone in the 2ww, I'm stimming at the mo. Is it normal to get occasional stomach/lower back ache? It's not painful I'm just aware of it.


----------



## Anrol

Alex84, just a quick note about your clomid. I took that for 6 months and ways at 9pm. I got lots of side effects and I wanted to sleep through the worst of it. I'm not saying you will, we all react differently. Also as MrsJ mentioned it never mattered if work over ran. Good luck!

Good luck BearBear, it's actually over in a flash so don't worry about. It doesn't hurt either in case your wondering 😊


----------



## bearbear

Thank you Anrol, i'm sure tomorrow will be fine, i think the only thing that worries me a little is the speculum as this normally hurts me when i have smears and it did when i had my HSG done but i'll be brave and lay back and think of England   hope your doing ok, take care xx


----------



## alex84

MrsJ thats what I thought. I am going to ring again Monday but then go into the clinic after work, i think its a bit werid. I though if they had been super busy they still had two days to get back to me and if the informaton sheet they gave me is right I should be going  in for a scan next Thursday day 8.  

On clomid .... I took my first one at 7:50am this morning before work ......... ooopppps! welll hey ho heres to the symptoms! might be able to phone in sick at work   or I could just stand and cry in front of my class.

Good Luck Bear xxx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you Alex, good luck to you also, i found it all rather confusing so i know what your going through!! It does seem very strange that the clinic haven't returned your calls, try and pop in there if you can, its a bit naughty of them not to have called you back so i hope eventually you get to speak to someone who can help you!  Take care xx


----------



## alex84

bear tbh im starting tp get a bit .panicky that they haven't phoned back!


----------



## alex84

anrol.. im now praying i won't get loa ds of symptom s so haven't even read what they are!


----------



## Anrol

*Alex* When I was on clomid I had my first scan on day 8, then 10, then 12 etc. When your in there the scan ladies will know what's next and they will inform your fertility clinic who should then get back to you about what to do re trigger shot's etc. If you haven't made a scan apt yet give the scan dept a ring and book one for day 8 (from 1st day of proper bleed) straight away as your fertility clinic has to give them paperwork for the scan so it gives them time to get it.
Symptom wise, yes I had every symptom under the sun but it was all still manageable. I never usually even take an aspirin so I really felt everything, but as I say everyone is different and some ladies on here have none at all. Hope this helps. Try not to panic as they def wont help you and try and relax for your treatment today and it'll be over a lot quicker.
Good luck x


----------



## alex84

Anrol on the sheet my fertility  nurse gave me it says 

day 1 ring up and leave a message we will get back to you.

day 2 - 6 take clomid

Day 7,9 & 12 inject gonal F approx 6m

Day 8 scan

goes on a bit more.

Can't get past day 1 though, ive left 2 messages now, if they don't get back to me by the end of monday I have a free period in school on Tuesday so I hink ill pop down the hospital.
Symptom wise - i think ill just take them as they come they are all for a good cause .....  

Why do you not take clomid anymore?


----------



## Anrol

Alex, I did 6 months of that and nothing so they moved me on to gonalf and seprecur and I've been on that for 5 months,  3 of which went to treatment. Next step for me now is IVF


----------



## alex84

Anrol - just clomid on its own - i have not been offered anything pior to treatment and now its clomid with gonal f an i also have ovatrill in the fridge too.
its hard not to get stressed about this whole nurse not phonng me bck but once i get through one month least ill knoq how it works.

so how many rounds of iui have you done?
We have been offered 6 iui and 3 ivf


----------



## mrsj12

Wow alex84 6 iui and 3 ivf is good! I think it all depends on where you live and what that particular health authority will give you, I get 4 iui and 1 ivf funded. I think what you're offered is the best out there on the NHS so that's great news for you.


----------



## alex84

Year Mrs J what ive read of other people, it seems the north east offers the best. I will have to move clinic after the iui, if i need ivf because my consultant doesn't do ivf, but he is the best around for iui, the plus side is theres no waitng list for ivf, just about a 4 week wait for your appointment.
They seem really great apart from this whole not being able to get through!


----------



## smc81

Evening ladies
Hope everyone has had a good weekend. Just wanted to let you know that this morning I tested (after being convinced af was well on it's way) and I've only gone and got   . I can't quite believe it!

I'm feeling very cautious cos it's so early on, and I'm even only on day 11 after iui. But for now I am totally beaming!

Sarah x


----------



## bearbear

Omg sarah, that's just wonderful news, I'm so so happy for you! I'm not surprised your beaming,  that's the news we all want to have and it gives us all hope!!  I had my first iui yesterday and I'm just praying for a BFP in 2 weeks time! All I can do is pray, I've been taking it very easy, its a great excuse to do nothing hehe! You take care and congrats again to you on this wonderful news xxxx


----------



## jellybaby81

OMG Sarah
Massive congrats to u!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it was only a matter of time because you responded so well!! that is truely excellent news     
wow you must be feeling all sorts of emotions right now!!
JB


----------



## NowOrNever

Big congratulations Sarah. Fantastic news.  
Gives the rest of us hope. 
Xxx


----------



## alex84

Congratulations Sarah thats brilliant news


----------



## hevaroo

Congratulations sarah, that's fab!    xx


----------



## smc81

Thank you everyone for your congratulations and kind words. I still can't believe it and I'm feeling really cautious.
I'm sending lots of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## natty84

congrats sarah thats fantastic news, so pleased for you. 
can I just as did you experience any af pain? I have been for last 3 days and im sure its game over for me.


----------



## Claret2626

Great news Sarah    x x

**Congratulations!!**


----------



## Anrol

Wow Sarah that's fantastic news!!!  I have to admit that I've lost a little faith in IUI as we haven't had many BFP's recently but you've given me my inspiration back. 
*Natty* try and hold on  still may not come.

*AFM* only day 3 PIUI and i'm not sure what to think. Trying not to symptom spot or get carried away this month.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Anrol
You won't get any symptom till after implanation which is between 7-10 dpiui  so just carrying on normal and keep yourself busy but when get to 7-10 relax and take thing easy to let it implanation then carrying on normal.
Good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey everyone,

*Natty -*try not to worry about AF pain, from what i've read it seems many ladies get AF pain and have gone on to get BFP so its definately not game over!!

I could also do with your opinions, i'm day 3 PIUI and last night i suddenly got terrible cramps (not AF type) and it resulted in me being on the toilet with bad diahorrea!! sorry TMI, Wondering whether it could just be a result of the anxiety i'd felt! Has anyone experienced this after IUI? trying not to worry about it and read into it too much.

Hope your all doing ok, Sarah's latest BFP gives us all hope that it can happen to us!!

Take care and big hugs


----------



## janey751975

Massive congratulations *Sarah* so it does work hey!?! Was this your third one? I am hoping for third time lucky as well!  

*Bearbear* welcome to the 2ww hun....it's been a slow one for me this time only 1 week tomorrow 

*Natty* it's not over till it's over remember!!

*Anrol* - I know exactly what you mean all my best intentions of not thinking about it.... yeah right. Every twinge, my bloated stomach and my really really sore (and heavy) bbs what can they all mean.....

AFM - I am 6dpiui so not even a week yet, it's going reallllllly slow this one! Acupuncture was fab on Saturday, all the pins went in my head apparently this helps thicken the lining and get the womb ready for implantation... how exciting!!

To all stimmers and 2 week waiters..... thinking positive thoughts for you all....


----------



## janey751975

*Sharry* could you possibly add me to the HOF - IUI - 11/09/2012 OTD - 25/09/2012

Thank you!

Jane


----------



## Anrol

Hi *Becky*  completely forgot about the implantation bit, I think I'd better just try to relax and let nature take it's course.

*BearBear* I can't remeber who said it but two of the ladies on here said that the only symptom that they had was diahorrea during their 2ww's so chin up it could be good news.

*Janey * I'm just trying to chill, and to be fair I am quite relaxed this month. Although I was this time last month too. It's when I get to about 10 piui that I start to lose the plot!


----------



## bearbear

*Janey - *Thanks babe, i'm trying my best to not think about it but i know the nearer i get to the end of the 2ww i'm gonna be a bit of a nervous wreck  

*Anrol - * Thanks for telling me that, it does make me feel better to know others have had the same thing happen, not sure if it would be to early for symptoms as i'm only 3 days PIUI but trying to think of it in a positive way  only time will tell!!

Love and hugs to all  xx


----------



## ClarissaN

Just checking in with the happenings on the IUI board!

Good luck for the rest of your 2ww bearbear and Anrol (and everyone else who is counting down the days!)

I'm 9dpiui and am still feeling bloated and a bit constipated. Today I have a cracking headache but hardly slept last night so that could be the cause - plus I feel so thirsty 

I have little hope for this first IUI - I certainly don't 'feel' like I could be pregnant. I am just enjoying finally getting started on the treatment and keeping a positive outlook for the future


----------



## Emmamax76

Thanks for the encouraging messages from my last post ladies x
Had a long weekend away to try and relax but have come back feeling AF is imminent  
I'm 11dpiui but have all the usual AF symptoms! I know pregnancy symptoms can be similar but like ClaissaN I don't 'feel' pregnant. Just 5 more days till test day. 
Congrats for the BFP Sarah and positive thoughts to all 2week waiters!


----------



## janey751975

Hey *Emmamax76* it's not over till its over!! Stay positive  

*ClarissaN * keeping everything crossed for you!

xx


----------



## mrsj12

Huge congratulations Sarah! It's so great to see someone get a positive result, gives everyone hope. 

I'm really looking forward to implantation now, should be end of this week if all is well, I feel a little behind everyone else!


----------



## smc81

Thank you so much for all of your congratulations, I am still in shock, but struggling keep the smile off my face. I am absolutely terrified though so very much looking forward to my scan on 8th October, got my fingers crossed - again- that everything just holds on until then.

Good luck everyone on the 2ww. Don't give up hope, I was convinced I was getting AF for days before, I honestly thought it was game over so hold on!!

Sarah x


----------



## janey751975

Hey Sarah, 

Can I just ask would you say that you had any symptoms during your 2ww at all? 

J xx


----------



## smc81

I had lots of symptoms - so many that I thought I must have read it somewhere and I was just imagining.

They started on weds so that would have been only 7 days after I had iui.
I had some cramping, a little sharper than my usual period pains.
I felt nauseous, to the point where I had to clear out the fridge, so I lost all appetite (not like me at all!)
I had very vivid dreams for 2 nights
I was bloated and gassy
I had a couple of dizzy spells
And I was extremely tired.

All of this was on day 7, the pains continued and I still have them now.
Nausea continued until friday.

But that's just me, I know that a lot of women don't get any symptoms at all.
Hope that helps.

Sarah x


----------



## janey751975

Thanks so much Sarah, it's just interesting to hear what others have felt!! I am so pleased for you, hope the luck rubs off!!


----------



## smc81

Thanks Janey, I really hope you all get bfps soon. I'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way.

While I think about it, I'll tell you what I did differently this time round,
I have been eating brazil nuts and almonds every day, a serving of full fat milk (I hate milk so I either had a milky cofee or put it in hot chocolate.
I also listened to a cd every night - it's called 'prepare to conceive' by maggie  Howell.
It sounds a bit daft but every day I told myself that I was happy, healthy and fertile and that I would get pregnant this month. I was determined to be positive.

I don't know if any of it made any difference or if I was just lucky but it can't hurt!

Sarah x


----------



## natty84

well i tested bit early and its another bfn for me :-( now i have done the test have mega af pain. Think i must have been putting it off. Am devastated and not sure where to go from here. They want to move us to ivf but cant afford it. may have to wait 2 years and see if the nhs will help then.


----------



## smc81

Natty I know it's devastating but don't count yourself out just yet. I tested early and got 2 bfns and I was certain AF was on its way - I even had 2 glasses I wine sat night! Then I got BFP sun morning. By all means be cautious but it's not over until you see that AF
Sending hugs
Sarah xx


----------



## janey751975

Thanks Sarah, it's really interesting to see what other people have tried. I have been eating walnuts and drinking full fat milk this time as well! And I have also been doing Zita West's Relaxation CD every day and having acupuncture.....can't say I haven't tried this time! LOL! 

Natty84 keep thinking positive thoughts, a lot of people have tested early and got BFN to go on and get BFP, keep the faith.


----------



## janey751975

By the way I am feeling really strange today...dizzy and sick to my stomach (I might have to go home from work, that's how bad I feel at the moment) my nose is running so maybe I am getting a cold. Someone has said I look really pale... I very rarely take sick so I am wondering if it's symptoms?? I am only 7 dpiui.....


----------



## BECKY7

Oooooo Janey  give it till 10dpiui and if you still get the same feeling then how exciting 
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

*Natty - * Sorry to hear of your BFN  maybe it is worth testing again in a couple of days as some of the girls have already said, don't lose hope, you still have plenty of time and so its not over yet! 

*Janey - * Maybe it is a sign, if i was you i'd go home, put your feet up and try to take it easy and not to worry!! easier said than done believe me i know!

I'm thinking i really do need to get that Zita West relaxation CD, i am still very anxious, i can be prone to this and have had it many times through my life!! With me it always makes my chest really tight and its so uncomfortable, i'm doing lots of deep breathing which does help, just wish i could totally shake it off, grrrr!!

Love and hugs to all   xx


----------



## ClarissaN

Sorry to hear that it was a BFN Natty  

What a difficult time this all is for everybody.

I'm 10dpiui and have woken up with a bad headache, a humungous hunger (I'm starving!) and a bit of a rage. These hormones have a lot to answer for. I work for myself (and from home) so when I lost my clipboard with important things on I could go into complete meltdown and nobody had to witness it  

Still a week until my OTD - of all the waiting that I have done over the past few years this bit is the hardest


----------



## cherry1

Natty- it might not be over yet hun?  but if it is then     have you appealed to your PCT?  i have via my MP.  when you feel stronger, give it a go.  what you got to lose?  this no funding thing creates so much stress and pain at a time when you dont need it, i know  because we dont have nhs funding.  we were told because its male infertility issues    which is soo discriminatory!!! and now we only have savings for one more IUI    


Bearbear - I know that anxiety feeling, ahhh horrid. did you stop/cut down smoking? I normally get the anxiousd feeling for the first few days of no ciggies, then it does go..... sending massive hugs, it'll be ok, promise.  it sounds stoopid but try whale music on You tube, or sounds of the sea, that helped me chill. xxx

love to all and Sarah massive congrats on BFP!!!


----------



## tami007

Hi everyone!  Im currently half way through 2ww.  7th day today and its driving me crazy.  No symptoms at all apart from day 2 when I had really bad headaches and felt exhausted but thats not unusual for me.  Good luck to everyone, hoping we are all positive xxx


----------



## bearbear

*Cherry - * Isn't anxiety awful, i'm fine in myself except for this terrible tight chest and a slightly restless sleep, grrrr, some days are worse than others and today i'm actually not too bad, doing lots of deep breathing! I may actually give whale music a go, surely its worth a try! I've managed to get down to 3/4 ciggies a day, most days just 3, its bluddy hard but its got to be done, if i was to get a BFP i would totally stop, eeekk!!

*Tami - * Hello and welcome to you, i am on day 3 of the dreaded 2ww so like you i'm a little delirious!! Must admit i have also been rather exhausted but thats probably just all the worry!! Gotta try and calm down and not stress but thats so much easier said than done isn't it!! Good luck to you!

Hugs and love to all out there     xx


----------



## cherry1

hang in there bear and well done    on the cutting down!  brilliant xxx


----------



## Anrol

Good morning ladies, sounds like you all doing really well!

I just wanted to pop on and say that for some strange reason I'm so relaxed about this month i'm practically horizontal! I'm not fazed at all and it's barely crossing my mind. 

No symptoms, and not symtom spotting - so not like me  

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## janey751975

Good morning *Anrol* so glad to hear that you are chilling this time, it can only be a really positive step towards a BFP if there's now stress!! I feel like that myself, apart from every now and then I let my mind wander and imagine myself holding a stick with a BFP on it and I get a bit anxious!! I am really looking forward to going to France on Sunday so I will be occupying my mind with washing and packing etc. It's a shame it wasn't this week I was away the rest would probably have done more good!!! I am 8dpiui so all downhill from here....

Hope everyone else on their 2ww is doing ok!


----------



## alex84

Natty - sorry about the BFN   

and to everyone on the 2ww - stay stong and relaxed fingers crossed for a BFP for you all.

OH what a state i've had myself in, taking the clomid has been a walk in the park but today I had to inject my gonal F i've been in a right state, but two needles later and 50ml eventually injected..... it didn't even hurt - what a baby  

First scan tomorrow excited for that!

can anyone answer what day of there cycle the IUI took place trying to figure out which day work will be effected! 

xxxalex xx


----------



## ClarissaN

Hi Alex

My basting was on Day 13


----------



## mrsj12

Natty - sorry for the BFN, it's never easy to see but stay strong! 

Alex - I'm going to be day 12 (this fri) for insemination. I'm really relaxed even though it's round 1 but I'm not sure that will last through the dreaded 2ww.


----------



## bearbear

Hi Alex, My basting was on day 13!! 

I'm d4 pIUI and reading into every little symptom   today i've had a pain kinda in my side/hip, i can only feel it when i walk, its most likely nothing but its so hard not to wonder!! Roll on 29th which is my OTD!!    

Love and hugs to all 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmamax76

Hi Alex,
          basting was day 13 for me too. I'm just 3days away from my OTD! It's been a long 2ww!

Lots of positive thoughts being sent out to you all x


----------



## ClarissaN

Hi Emma
What date was your basting? 
Just checking as I was given 18 days to OTD (which takes me to next Tues) and it's dragging soooooooo much I want to do it earlier (and 3 days time was my thinking!)


----------



## janey751975

Basting was CD13 for me too on all three occasions actually! 

Not long Emmamax76, I think these last few days are sometimes the worst! Keeping everything crossed for you.    I am not far behind you I POAS on Tuesday so 6 days for me xx


----------



## alex84

OH my Emma how exciting I really hope its  

Bear - i'm sure ill be exactly the same, i think i will be in bed by 9pm every night to wish away the days lol. I am already calculating the days until basting. i think it will be next wednesday which is day 13. i was hoping thursday but you can't choose! well as long as everything is ok down there 

Good Luck Mrs J - I hope it everything runs smoothly.

Thanks Clarissa heres hoping for a   

Thanks Janey! 

I really do love this site!! 

So this scan tomorrow? what shall i expect! ( i'm the kind of person that works myself into a stew then realises it actually wasnt that bad!


----------



## bearbear

Oh believe me emma I was just as bad trying to work out when basting would take place but its kinda hard to say as it all depends how you respond but its normally around the time of natural ovulation! Everytime I went into the clinic I'd ask when I'd be inseminated haha! I just like to have a plan set in my head! Don't worry it will happen! 

Your baseline scan will be fine, its the dildocam as we loviningly call it! They will basically just check your ok to start treatment! They measure all your bits ie womb lining and follies and then send you on your way, it'll take probably no more than about 10mins! Don't worry! 

Also I was exactly the same before my 1st menopur injection, got myself in quite a state and was shaking but when I finally plucked up the courage to do it I didn't feel a thing, I felt like quite a wally! 

Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure all will go well, keep us posted.

Take care, big hugs xxxx


----------



## Emmamax76

Hi Clarissa,
                  Basting was 6th of Sept and was given OTD of 22nd. I know what you mean about it dragging! Hang in there not long to go!   x

Hi janey751975, this is my first go at IUI so wasn't too sure what to expect but the wait has been long! Tbh I feel like AF is imminent so not feeling too positive but there's still that little bit of hope inside me! All the best to you. Will keep checking for updates!   x


----------



## janey751975

Emmamax76 - I always say this, but it's not over till it's over! AF pains can be the same as early symptoms so don't give up hope. 

AFM - I don't have any symptoms at all?!  

Kepe in touch


----------



## alex84

had my first scan today Bear when you called it a dido can i didn't know what to expect! oh my lord and the lady wasn't gentle. i think im still in shock! they said everything is as it should be for this time in my cycle! abduction they'll see me on sat!is that nor.ally what happens xxx


----------



## bearbear

Sorry Alex, didn't mean to scare you by using the word dildocam, its just a loving term we use to describe the scan!! You do feel a little violated  , shame she wasn't gentle i think i was lucky as my scans so far have all been ok!!  Its great that all was ok though hun and going back on Saturday sounds perfectly normal to me!! It'll be the same procedure again and they will take measurements etc! Hopefully this time you might get an idea of when you'll be basted  , take care and keep calm     xx


----------



## NowOrNever

My wait is over - AF arrived this morning.  

Oh well, onwards and upwards!

I hope there are some more success stories this month - there doesn't seem to have been many so far! Wishing you all luck.

x


----------



## bearbear

Awwww so sorry to hear that *nowornever* sending you big hugs  !! You've got the right attitude though, keep that chin up, there is always next time!! Take care and go pour yourself a nice glass of wine!!


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks. I'm going to do one better that, and pour myself a glass of wine ... on holiday! I head off for some sunshine next week... so at least I have the compensation of a proper cocktail or two, as opposed to the poorer relation the 'mocktail' 

It means I miss my next cycle - which would have been the beginning of October - but I'll still sneak in one at the end of October - just the way it falls next month for me. 

Here's hoping some R&R is what the fertility dr ordered!!!

Good luck ladies.
x


----------



## BECKY7

Oh nowornever  I am so so sorry but fab your going on hoilday for R&R then bam ready for next TX sound even more fab and I am sure it will happen of 3rd time lucky after your R&R
Becky7 xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks Becky7 - you're all very lovely. As much as friends and family can commiserate, its not the same.


----------



## mrsj12

NoworNever that is rubbish news but so great that you have a holiday to relax you in preparation for next time. Have a fantastic time and enjoy those cocktails!!

Alex I went for my baseline scan day 3 then a second scan on day 10 to assess progress and thankfully all was good so basting tomorrow. The dildocam isn't the most dignified but I've been lucky and had some very gentle scanners. Fingers crossed for your next scan. 

Good luck all of you on the 2ww I'm sure I'll be going insane soon too.


----------



## natty84

good morning everyone, did a test and got a bfp!!!!! the second line is really faint but its def there Will be buying some more tests to be sure but im soooooo happy. Hoping little one sticks firm


----------



## NowOrNever

Congratulations Natty84 that's great news! Xx


----------



## Emmamax76

Congratulations Natty84! Great news x


----------



## Anrol

*Natty* that's awesome news!  third time lucky..........let's hope the rest of us third timers are as lucky. 

*NoworNever*This journey is so full of ups and downs, mostly downs if i'm honest until the elusive Bfp arrives, but keep your chin up, as Natty has shown us it can work.

*Janey* How are you coping hun?

*MrsJ* Good luck today!

*Clarissa* sending you lots of 

AFM - well I keep a detailed diary of each cycle. I have done since this all started, and I've looked back at the previous 2 months symptoms (maybe psychosematic, who knows!) and by this time I've had the really sore (.)(.) ready for the impending AF. However this month I don't. In 
fact I don't have any symptoms whatsoever. I think maybe my boobies are starting to get sore but them i think it's because i'm prodding them all the time to see if their sore. Then I think I feel sick but something distracts me and I forget about it. Other than that though I'm not really thinking about it too much but as OTD approaches (next Thursday) i'm thinking about it more each day.
Will be great to have a break next month tbh.

Have a great day guys and    to you all. x


----------



## janey751975

*Natty* thats brilliant news! Can you share if you had any symptoms or feelings of being pregnant? 

*Nowornever* sorry to hear your news. As Anrol says it's quite a rollercoaster that we are on with this journey but we are all here for you and there is proof that it can work so chin up!! 

Good luck today *MrsJ*! 

AFM- had a total melt down yesterday! I am exhausted everyday and yesterday I just felt like everything was hopeless. To be honest I just think it's AF on it's way and I am suffering PMT. Although I have no other symptoms at all?? My sore boobs are now feeling fine, I have had a couple of twinges/pinches occasionally but they seem to have subsided! I just feel normal? I think if this hasn't worked then I am going to take a break before we tackle IVF. I just feel emotionally and physically drained today, not even Zita West can help me out of this one.... sorry to bring it down folks.... needed to get it out!  on the plus side we fly out to France on Sunday to visit family (you think I would be grateful for that!) just not looking forward to baring my flesh at the moment so will be staying covered up! I've become a right party pooper...


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Janey  I remember I felt like that few day before the test and they I felt so normal but got my surprise BFP  so don't give up hope yet as you be surprise  so only 4 day to go.
Natty  bigs congrats 
Becky7 xx


----------



## janey751975

Thanks Becky7 that means a lot! xx


----------



## bearbear

*Natty - * Wow thats amazing news, so happy for you  It really was 3rd time lucky!! Have a wonderful weekend and take it easy! 

*Nowornever - * Hope your doing ok and keeping that chin up  Go away and have a well deserved rest!

*Janey - * Don't give up hope just yet, my sister said that with her pregnancies she felt like she was getting her AF, even had the period pains etc BUT this type of pain is also the same pain you get when your pregnant, i'm pretty sure its called implantation pain and its just like period cramps so its not over yet!! This whole process really does take it out of you, its such an emotional ride, i feel the same hun!  

*Anrol - * Good luck for Thursday, i really hope you get a BFP!!   I test next Saturday (29th) so just after you and i'm a nervous wreck  It seems to be all i'm thinking about every hour of every day!!  

*MrsJ - * Good luck with the basting tomorrow  i hope all goes well for you, remember to take it easy afterwards!! Your exactly a week behind me!! 

AFM - I'm now Day 6 PIUI and i've turned into the biggest symptom spotter!! I'm trying to tell myself its just to early for symptoms but that doesn't seem to stop me ! Yesterday i came into work and just really fancied bacon and egg, i had to go and get some from the canteen, all the girls couldn't believe it as i never normally do this so of course this was a craving  Its more likely i was just being a pig! Then all day i felt totally shattered, like extra tired, in fact i still feel like that today but thats just probably because i'm tired  Also not sure if anyone else has felt this way but i've just got a good feeling, Its probably because i so want it to be a BFP but for now i'm gonna keep up with the positive vibes!  

Thinking of you all and sending out lots of positive thoughts  and baby dust  xx


----------



## natty84

thanks everyone i feel so blessed. 
As for symptoms i honestly thought af was well on her way. I had big af pains last week and as I wrote on here i thought it was game over. I had a few twinges but nothing really obvious. I did have what I thought was thrush but its these horrid gels causing irritation. Now i have a bfp i feel very sick (whether thats excitement or in my head im not sure) I really hope everyone on here gets their bfp's. I will be testing again over the weekend just to be sure. Its almost too good to be true. I will keep u all updated on what happens. Thanks to everyone of you for helping me through this journey, without all of ur support I would be a mental wreck.


----------



## janey751975

So please for you Natty thanks for sharing about symptoms (or lack of!) gives me some hope! 

Please do keep us updated, I hope third time lucky works for us too...     

x


----------



## mrsj12

So excited for you natty, hopefully we'll all be following in your positive direction! 

Thanks everyone for the good luck messages and bear I will watch you closely so I know what the next week has in store for me. 

I'm a bit disappointed as I had the basting today which was fine no problems but they did say the count was low   they followed it up saying that they had gotten people pregnant with less but it didn't fill me with confidence. Just have to keep everything crossed now for the 2ww ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi everyone 
I have just started my buserlin nasal spray on Wednesday and am due back at the hospital on 2nd October. I am just wondering what the next stages will hold? I am still at the excited stage as this is my first iui process and am hoping for the best, trying to stay positive which we all know is hard! At the moment I feel a bit in the dark with how long the process will last? When will i start injections? And did anyone else have any symtoms with the nasal spray? So far ive been feeling a bit seedy and my boobs are massive and sore, surely it cant have had that effect already?! Sorry to ask so many questions!
Good luck and baby dust to all! X


----------



## Anrol

Welcome* Lawmonkey* I'm sorry but i've never had the nasal spray. I've had clomid, gonalF and seprecur. I'm sure though someone will answer your query very soon. They're a good bunch on here.
It's a very up and down journey but you'll get a lot of support. Good luck!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Thanks Anrol,

I had the clomid before and my god did I become a maniac!! Ended up with depression and panic attacks on Prozac. 1year later and off those meds feeling better but very aware of the symptoms and almost pushing myself to overcome them. Seriously worried that these drugs will do the same to me! Hearing a lot about hot flushes(these used to send me into a panic) so dreading them majorly! Thanks for replying  x


----------



## Emmamax76

Morning All,
                Well I tested this morning and its a BFN for me I'm afraid  
I'd kind of resigned myself to the fact it wouldn't work first time but obviously I'm gutted that it hasn't.
A bit confused as AF still hasn't arrived? Does anyone know should I still carry on with the cyclogest until it does arrive? As I got a BFN with no AF I'll test again in a couple of days if it hasn't arrived here's hoping eh!


----------



## natty84

hi emma, sorry for ur bfn but there is still hope while af stays away. I would carry on hun x


----------



## janey751975

I woke up crying this morning I've got terrible af pains. No signs of it yet but I'll put money on it being here before the end of today. Im really sad this time because I believed it would work with puncture and relaxing etc. As I always say, its not over till its over......Im only cd25? Xx


----------



## mrsj12

Oh Janey I'm sorry but you're not out yet!! Keep your chin up you never know. 

Emma I'm sorry for your bfn too - just got to keep on going! We are all made of strong stuff and that's what this process shows. We'll get there somehow!


----------



## Anrol

*Emma & Janey* Gutted for you both. I suspect I'll be in the same boat as you in a couple of days too. Just think though when I time does finally come how precious out little ones will be.

*Lawmonkey* firstly let me tell you that I'm probably one of the calmest most stable people you could meet. Pretty level and grounded virtually all of the time. Then I took clomid and I was a maniac too. It didn't affect me as much as you by the sounds of it but I have to say that I was very moody and irrational. Although I was, at the same time, rational enough to know how irrational I was being and that's what kept me sane. Clomid is fine for most people but not me and you. I did get flushes but they became less as my body became used to the drug. And I think I learnt to control it more. Even though the injectables are just that, injectable, I found them easier to handle. Less side effects for me.  hope this helps. It may be scary but we're all managing ok and I'm sure that you will too.


----------



## natty84

Janey i had really bad af pains on the tuesday and was convinced af was coming. I cried all night. No af and a positive on friday. dont give up as u told me its never over till its over. xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Sorry to hear your news Janey and Emma. It's rubbish! I sympathise.
Retail therapy, wine and a big takeaway might help put a little smile back on your face though. 

I'm sure we're all a step closer to our goal.. It's.just a rocky road getting there.

Xx


----------



## Emmamax76

Thanks for all the positive comments x

Have had a teary day now time to stop dwelling, move on and have a little break before the next go!

Don't give up Janey! Hope it's a positive outcome for you and to all of u on 2ww!   x


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hello! 

Well its round 2 for me! Starting Menopur injections again tonight, here we go again!! I feel less apprehensive this time but no way near as hopeful!   

I hope everyone is ok? Hugs to Janey & Emma 

xxx


----------



## bearbear

Big hugs Janey and Emma   

Can't believe a week today i'll know if its a BFN or BFP! everything crossed for us all!!    xx


----------



## alex84

God I've had whithdrawls from you guys! It's been so manic with school and then cake orders but its took me a while but I think i have caught up with everyone.

*Bear* Dildocam is an awsome word even though my mum gives me a clip around the ear everytime I use it  Did I feel violated OMG she was well rough, then when I was back in for my scan today two woman were from thursdays scan and they were also violated. The firtility nurse today was much more gentle and it didn't hurt at all, she said that the nurse who filled in the other day has a reputation for being rough! lol 7 days Bear eeek how exciting 

*Nowornever, Emma* - I'm so sorry for the BFN    

*MrsJ* - with regards to scans my has been cycle day 8 and 10, I thinks its mental how eact PCT do things different, but on a  good luck with the 2WW

*Natty* - Massive Congrats. It's fantastic news.

*Janey * - I'm sorry if it is a BFN but like the girls have said its not over yet and a good PMA can't hurt, they say if you visual hthings working then it does, but it's so much easier saying it than doing it  

*Anrol* - The drugs have been ok for me, I'm normally quite a stressy moody cow throughout my cycles but so far so good, i'm so laid back its rediculous just feel so positive. My mum even said in the waiting room for scans today to total strangers ' shes normally a right moody worry wart but shes dead clam' thanks mum 

*AFM* - It's been so quick it was like i was battle to loose wieght then they said great start next cycle and then its here.
So days 2 - 6 I took clomid, then day 7 I had the drama of trying to inject myself with gonalf 2 needles later and all the fluid it worked. Day 8 the rough nurse violated me but only said everything looks ok for how far in your cycle . Day 9 Yesterday I injected gonalf much better and in one go. Day 10 today went for my second scan the nurse was loverly. I have 4 follies, 2 on each side. the two on the left are both 18mm and two on the right much smaller, so she says i'm ready! Panic and excitment . 
She says they need to grow a little more but no point bringing me back tomorrow because they will grow overnight just no more gonalf and to trigger with ovitrelle at midnight tomorrow then basting on Tuesday CD13. I actually am soooo excited its just happened so quick.
Has anyone triggered with ovitrelle and does it matter which side you stab it in you tummy?


----------



## natty84

hi alex, things are sounding good for u.Fingers crossed. I triggered with ovitrelle and it doesnt matter which side hun. 

Bear- 1 week eeeekkkk really hoping for a bfp for you 

Hope everyone else is ok. 
Afm- have tested 4 times now and used a digital one and its definately true. Cant believe it. After all the procedures and routines its just like a dream. Had a tiny bit of pink spotting yesterday and freaked out. Thought now we have been blessed it was going to be taken away. However after speaking to my friend ( who is 5 months) she assured me it can be normal. Its stopped now thank goodness. xx


----------



## Anrol

Good morning fertility friends...

*Natty* 4 tests? don't blame you! if you get one of those line ones you can keep it for posterity. The clear blue results disappear. Don't suppose it really matters but It's just me being a bit soft. 
Do you mind me asking did you feel sick at all during your 2ww? I felt a little sick yesterday and I woke up this morning and the first thing I thought was that I feel sick. I had pains that felt like AF yesterday too, and my (.)(.) are very sore. I'm 9 days PIUI and I'm wondering what day you got your bfp? I can't see me lasting til day 14...... 
What a difference a couple of days make, i've been so relaxed about everything but all of a sudden I get a little sick feeling and all sense has gone! 

*Janey* How are you feeling today hun?
*Alex* I've never botheres about a side for the ovitrelle, I don't think it matters.
*Bear* I officially test the day before you, fingers crossed for us both.

Happy weekend vibes to everyone i've missed. And lots of


----------



## natty84

hi anrol, i did feel a little sick but i think that was mostly down to the gels. I didnt really get many symptoms. Just had really bad af pains and then what felt like a massive amount of pressure. I got a bfn on day 11 and thought it was over as had the pains then. Got the bfp on day 14.  really hope u get urs too, will be keeping my fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## alex84

Thanks *Anrol *and *Natty*, I'm so excited its crazy, kind of wishing the day away so I can inject tonight at midnight!
After your iui id you just take that day of and go back to work?


----------



## alex84

Sorry another question.
Has the injections made anyone else swell?
i've lost 3 stone for tx but my stomach says otherwise!


----------



## natty84

I had the day off the iui off but was back at work the next day. The first 2 times i did everything i was meant to and was so careful. however, i think that stressed me out more. This time I carries on as normal. The injections i had on the second cycle made me swell a bit and stung. I also got a rash :-( hope that helps a but alex x


----------



## ClarissaN

Morning ladies

Today I am 15dpiui and wondering whether to test! Saying that I had the teeniest change in colour when I wiped last night before bed but back to normal this morning. I do feel AF is coming every now and again.
My OTD isn't until Tuesday so I may try to ride it out and see.
I don't feel anything other than an bit period-y


----------



## bearbear

*Natty - * Such fantastic news, it really gives me hope and i know it does everyone else on here!! Just praying i get a BFP on Saturday!!  hoping a bit of your luck rubs off! Also do not worry about a bit of spotting, this is totally normal, in fact my mum bleed with quite a bit with my sister so try not to stress about a bit of spotting!!

*Anrol - * Your just a few days ahead of me, i've been so tempted to do a test early but in a way i'm also a bit scared in case its a BFN!! Right now i'm happy to just think that maybe i might be pregnant, i don't want that dream to end just yet so trying to just ride it out til Saturday eeek!!

*Alex - * Good luck sweetie, it is so exciting! I was lucky as I had my IUI on a Saturday so was off work anyway and just took it easy, i suppose it would be ok to go back to work but if you can take the day off then maybe do so.

*Clarissa - * If your day 15 i can't see why you couldn't test now, it really is up to you and i've decided no matter how much i want to know i'm going to wait until my OTD!!

AFM - I'm now Day 8 PIUI and i've so far not had any sort of AF pains!! However i have been extremely tired, i even fell asleep at 8.45pm on Friday night which is unlike me! Plus i'm definately having to pee more and with quite some urgency! even waking in the night!! Also for the last 2 nights i've been feeling queasy!! I'm really trying not to get excited but i do feel strangly positive, not sure if thats because i want it so badly though! Just don't know if i'm being a little nieve to think that i could be so lucky to get a BFP on try 1!! Does it ever happen!?  

Love to all my wonderful friends on this brilliant website! Big hugs   xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey all

Just checking in on my phone. I'm visiting family in France this week. It couldn't have come at a better time. Af came on cd25 with avengance so I didn't even reach testing day. WHen we get back we'll meet with our consultant to review and discuss what's next. But I suspect it'll be ivf so hopefully this will be more successful. THanks everyone for your words of support. I'm just having ablow out this week. some couple time. Xx


----------



## Calluna

Janey - so sorry to hear it was another BFN      I've not been on much lately as we're missing treatment this month but thought I'd check in and see how you're all doing. Hope you have a lovely time away and good luck for the next phase when you get back  

Sarah and Natty - great to see some BFPs! Congratulations and enjoy every minute of it!   

Good luck to everyone else stimming or waiting to test    

Afm, we've chosen another donor - we had to compromise on the eye colour (he has brown eyes and my DH's are blue but DH says he doesn't care). We had a chat with the clinic and I'm going to have one or two scans with my next cycle and, if it looks like ovulation will fall at the weekend again, we'll use a trigger shot to bring it forward slightly so we can get better timing. Jellybaby - thanks for the reassurance on the trigger! I'm really hoping it will do the trick for us.


----------



## jellybaby81

hi to all....
lots been happening here lately i see. congrats to natty and sarah on their bfp's. sorry to hear about the bfn janey it totally sucks.....
qs for u all, with the bfp's sarah i.know u said u had 2 follicles and what about u natty? and then janey said she only gets one.... just feeling multiple follicles really improves your chances ... any thoughts?
it is a timely qs for me because we are on our last vial and i refuse to use it on a one follicle cycle cos i think its too risky. at tbis stage i am contemplating ivf just to ensure a genetic sibling but perhaps i am jumping the gun
callu.a glad to c u back, a new donor and a trigger could be just the key!!!!
jb


----------



## Calluna

Jellybaby - from what I can gather from the literature, multiple follicles significantly increase the chance of success per IUI cycle but not the chance of success per woman. So the chances of success over say 6 cycles are just as high whether you have one or several follicles per cycle but if you only have one cycle to go before you run out of sperm then multiple follicles will increase the chance of it working on that cycle. Are you not able to get any more sperm from the same donor if it doesn't work?


----------



## natty84

thank you everyone.  Jellybaby I thought that the only way it could work for me was stimulated as eveyone seemed to get their bfp that way. Hubby wasnt so sure so we decided on another natural cycle. I had one follicle at 16mm. So it can happen with one folly. xx


----------



## lucy3423

Hi Everyone,

Hope you dont mind me posting on this thread. Just looking for a bit of support as im due to start my first treatment of iui this week.
I have my day 2 scan tomorrow and just wondered what the scans like? is it uncomfortable? And im was just wondering how people found injecting themselves? im really nervous about doing it just incase i dont do it properly, Ive been prescribed Puregon and Gonal. Has anyone had good/ bad experiences with these drugs?
On the plus side im really excited to be finally giving some type of treatment a go after 3 years ttc. does anyone know how often during one cycle you need to be scanned ? Just asking because i am hoping that i wont have to tell work about it at this early stage.  Sorry for all the questions, there was such a lot of information during my last appointment that I struggled taking it all in . :0/
x x


----------



## jellybaby81

wow guys quick replies! 
well natty that blew my theory out of the water hee hee. 
calluna my donor never banked again and we took his whole supply 4 vials one of which resulted in my son  would hate to lose last vial and change donir but will if i have to. i do think iui would work again but could take a few go's. ivf such a scary thought tho... a bfn from ivf would be much more horrific but at least might get frozen embryos from it. god the things we have to do to make a family 
welcome.lucy. i found iui easy enough inc injections. i am scanned every 2nd day from day 8 till iui around day 14 3 scans total usually. then day off day of iui!
jb


----------



## alex84

Hi Guys,
Hope your all well. Well that day is finally looming and IUI tomorrow, is it going to be a lot of sitting around? waiting for DH to do his bit, then waiting for them to prepare it then the IUI?
Can anyone tell me what actually happens during the your time in the clinic?
I managed my ovirelle last night two attempts though and hurt a little, been quite crampy and achy tonight is this normal?


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hi everyone, 

lucy3423, It is odd injecting yourself but you get used to it. I find it easiest sat in front of my dressing table doing it. Just take your time and it will be fine, you will get quicker at it and a pro in no time! it does not hurt, it just stings a bit after. Scans are not uncomfortable I found and over quite quick.I was scanned 3 times during the last IUI. It all depends on how quick your follicals grow.

alex84 Yes you will have to wait a few hours while they prepare the sperm. Best to go out for a walk or something instead of sitting and worrying. I basicly had to lie on a bed with my legs wide open while they shine a big light on your lady bits so they can see then they just take a long thin syringe with your partners sperm in and pop it in. A bit undignified as the light seams like a football pitch floodlight but its all fine. Unfortunately the nurse could not find the correct opening on me and she had to call a doctor so it was longer than usual for me. It stung a bit but nothing too bad. I hope it all goes well for you.

I have been in my pj's for 3 days feeling totally fed up and depressed, not sure if its the injections? But im just not hopeful at all this time after getting my hopes up last time, this time im not bothering to get hopeful, im not even on a healthy diet. Back to work tomorrow so should keep my mind off stuff.

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## alex84

Well Little carly bean - it all seems fun, i've tossed and turn all night but i think its more excitment than anything else! I'm trying to stay postivie but also know that it might not work first time.

Oh Clarly nothing worse than feeling down, try to stay     it might just be your turn this time xxx


----------



## bearbear

Good Morning Ladies, big hugs to all  

*Lucy3423 - * Welcome to this wonderful forum, the scans are not painful at all!! The best thing you can do is just try to relax, i know thats easier said than done but i promise you if you do relax it'll be just fine, its not painful!! The day i had to start injecting myself with Menopur i was a nervous wreck, got myself into quite a state before doing it and was shaking, which isn't good when your about to stab yourself  Anyway i can honestly say i didn't feel a thing, i felt like such a wally as it was so easy, the best thing you can do is not dilly dally and just do it and then once its done you wonder what all the worry was about!! you'll be fine honey! Good Luck! 

*Little Carly Bean - * Sending you big hugs  i do think these hormones play a part in how we're feeling, its not over yet by far so chin up  

AFM - i'm now day 10 PIUI and getting nervous for testing on Saturday, eeekkk!! still feel positive but also preparring myself for a fall!! I've decided if its a BFN i'm gonna eat and drink and feel very sorry for myself on Sat and then on Sunday i shall pick myself up, dust myself off and start all over again!!

Hugs to all


----------



## ClarissaN

A quick update from me - today is OTD but AF started on Sunday.
No surprise to us as we expected nothing else.

As it stands we're not sure whether to even continue with our next 2 rounds but we'll take this next month to think about it 

C


----------



## bearbear

Sorry to hear that Clarissa, sending you out big hugs   xx


----------



## alex84

what a day! finally over just resting now before i get sent home! dh couldn't produce took ages!
my cervix kept slipping but all done and couldn't t was 202million before washing and 102 after she said this was good! so now just waitng two long weeks!
hope everyone else is feeling good


----------



## Anrol

Hi everyone,

*Alex* bet it's a relief that's over. So undignified but hopefully worth it in the end.

*Clarissa*  I wish I could wave a magic wand for everyone on here.

AFM - no sign of AF yet but I feel very emotional. My lovely friend just sent me a photo of her new baby and I'm in a heap on the sofa crying. I just can't believe i'm at the end of the iui journey and 2 days off OTD and it may not have worked. I'm over my weight for IVF so I have to literally starve myself as soon as I get the BFN to try and get my weight off. 2 weeks all inc holiday from next Monday is going to be hell for me. IVF clinic has asked me to go in as soon as i'm back to get on the treatment. I'm 40 at Christmas. I just feel that I can't really keep putting myself through this punishment. Isn't it odd that the only time that things really get to me is when one of my friends has a baby? Suppose I'll get over it. I have to.


----------



## NowOrNever

Anrol    big hugs. I'm 40 in 3 weeks, so I get to cry first! Get to the back of the queue!!!
And my brother and sis in law had a baby girl in June ...their first, so I have to listen to the family - especially my own mum coooooo over the baby. 

But...what happens in others lives, doesn't change the path of yours...you WILL get there in the end. We have to keep believing. Now, you have a couple of days to cry, eat chocolate and binge drink....then onwards and upwards! 

...and anyway, you might have a bfp...you never know.  

Much love xxx


----------



## Anrol

Thank you* NowOrNever* I know your right.

Someone once said to me "if you threw all the troubles of the world up in the air, wouldn't you be glad just to catch your own?"

I'm trying to remember that today.

And now I've got your permission I'm going for the chocolate on the weekend! 

Kisses x


----------



## NowOrNever

That's a brilliant and very thought provoking question! And I might just hang onto that one myself....
Enjoy the chocolate! X


----------



## alex84

Anrol  -     but theres still time and they say positive thoughts help   

Does anyone know what a good count is?
Nurse said 102 milion and that was good! but i dunno what she said.

I'm a bit uncomfortable did anyone else feel like this quite achey, but a dull ache!!

Feeling sorry for my self and a bit emotional


----------



## cherry1

alex     our count was 32 million last time so yours sounds reallllly good    keep the faith
xxx


----------



## Calluna

Anrol - hang in there and don't stop believing     You may yet get your BFP but don't lose hope if you don't - the success rates are really good for IVF and plenty of women have babies in their 40s. I recently read a book called Right Time Baby: The Complete Guide to Later Motherhood by Claudia Spahr and I'd really recommend it - I found it very reassuring. And check this out and enjoy the chocolate without any guilt: www.medscape.org/viewarticle/761392 

Alex - over 100 million is a spectacularly good count! Anything over 20 million is superb. It may have taken a while but that was worth waiting for! Here's hoping one of them does the trick!    

Jellybaby - I know what you mean about the IVF - I keep getting so stressed after each BFN because I never know if we'll be able to get the same donor back and last time was the time first time we didn't manage to. We've thought about having IVF just so we get to keep the donor we want because once you have frozen embryos then you automatically keep the same one. It does seem a bit drastic though! I suppose it depends how important it is to you to use the same donor.

Clarissa - sorry to hear AF got you. Big higs and very best of luck for whatever you decide next  

Lucy - welcome and good luck!   Hope your scan went well today.

Little Carly Bean - I know exactly what you mean - it's hard to pick yourself up again after you get your hopes up and then have them dashed but you will get there in the end - there's every chance it could be your turn for a BFP this time   

/links


----------



## Emmamax76

Clarissa - sorry to hear AF got you before you're OTD     x

Anrol - don't lose hope. You're posts on here along with a lot of others has given me the strength to believe one day this will work for us all and we will achieve our dreams. x

AFM - AF reared her ugly head on Sunday but at least I got to test Sat! (Even though it was a BFN!) Sounds funny but I feel that at least I've had 1 full treatment now rather than our first attempt being abandoned half way through!
Going to have a couple of months break to save funds for the next go in Nov!
So Lots of luck and hugs to everyone out there just starting, half way through or coming to the end of treatment.
      x


----------



## mrsj12

Lucy - welcome, you'll find everyone here a huge support. 

Clarissa -   sorry this time didn't work but you'll get there you've got to keep the faith (obviously after a fully self indulgent day doing whatever you want)!!

Anrol - keep positive, you are not out yet!!! 

Alex - 120 million is amazing! although we are classified as Unexplained my DH is borderline with his sperm and we had a poor count.

AFM - I'm still trying to stay upbeat but am also aware that I need to be realistic. I just keep reminding myself that the fertility clinic said they had achieved positives with less so there is still a chance. I am   that we've still got a chance. I've been to acupuncture tonight which I find really relaxing and she treats quite a few women with difficulty conceiving - is anyone else doing acupuncture?


----------



## lucy3423

Hi *Bear Bear*, Had my scan today and it was fine after they had found both my ovaries that is...;0) Just had my first injection tonight, I was really frightened(as im such a wimp with needles) But it was absolutely fine and your right you can barely feel it :0). Good luck for your test on sat, i hope you get a bfp!! Its so hard the waiting bit isnt it... Fingers crossed for you :0) x x x

Hi*Calluna* Scan went ok thanks, they had to call the doctor in as they were struggling to find my left ovary! which had me worrying but luckily she found it :0)

Hi *Little carly bean* this process is so draining and emotional that i struggle to focus on anything else sometimes. Sending you lots of hugs! and hope your feeling better soon. Thanks also for your advice on injecting, Ive finally braved up tonight and had my first one, didnt feel it at all just like you said there was a slight sting after. Thanks so much for your reassurence x x

Thanks so much everyone for making me feel so welcome!, Let the iui rollercoaster begin :0/ x x x x


----------



## BabyMaybeme?

Hello, may I join you please? 

My little girl was born earlier this year as a result of natural IUI (second attempt). We are trying to conceive number 2 and I'm currently on the 2ww. Feels like it will be a bfn as my usual AF pre-symptoms are rearing their ugly heads.

Looking forward to chatting with you. 


Kaz


----------



## Anrol

Morning everyone,

I'm pretty sure AF is on her way now. After a teary day yesterday I've woken today feeling like I need a holiday and a huge bar of chocolate!

*Calluna* I've read the article, it did make me smile. I shall enjoy my chocolate tonight safe in the knowledge that it is in fact quite good for me! I've also downloaded the book you've recommended, I'm out with client meetings and such like this morning but I'll sit down and start reading it this afternoon all going to plan today. Thank you for the advice, I appreciate it.

*MrsJ and Emmamax* Thank you for the kind words, I thought this journey would get easier as I got used to the drugs and the process but every BFN get's harder for me. When AF actually arrives I'll be moving on the IVF which I'm not looking forward to at all.

*Lucy* The injections are fine aren't they? I was terrified for the first one, then once I'd done it (with my eyes clamped firmly shut) I felt like such a wally for being scared in the first place. I didn't feel a thing.

Welcome *Babymaybeme* this forum keeps us all sane here! you'll find it very helpfull. I do.

To everyone I've missed  and have a good day.


----------



## bearbear

*Lucy - * Well done you on doing your first injection, thats the worst one and it only gets easier, especially as now you know it really doesn't hurt!

*Anrol - * Its not over yet!! the fact that your having AF symptoms doesn't mean its on its way, plenty of girls including my sister had quite strong AF symptoms and went on to get BFP's so it really isn't game over for you yet, keep strong and positive!! 

*Babymaybeme - * Welcome to this amazing forum, we are all in the same boat here so your not alone, good luck with your 2ww and heres hoping for a BFP at the end of it!! 

*Mrsj12 - * Just remember it only takes one little swimmer to find that egg and make a baby so keep positive and stay strong  

To all those who recently got BFN's i hope your enjoying eating chocolate and drinking wine and are also keeping your chins up and not giving up hope!! 

A few of you have been talking about sperm counts and what is good etc and its left me a little confused, when i went for my IUI she told me there were 5 million sperm and this was excellent!! But now i've seen what some of you have written about there being 100 million sperm etc i'm thinking did i hear the nurse wrong!! She defo said the count was excellent so i'm just a little confused, help??

AFM - i'm now day 11 PIUI and getting very nervous about Saturday's test!! I still feel positive and for some reason confident but i'm not sure if thats because i want it so much! Today i was so tempted to do a test but i think i'm gonna hang in there and wait til my OTD eeeekkk!  

Love, hugs and positive vibes to all xx


----------



## alex84

bear she might have said 50 million

tmi but 1 dpiui and I've got really bad diorherra is this normal. im so glad i took the extra day of work!


----------



## bearbear

I think she must of Alex, she was chinese so maybe i misheard her!! i know she said it was an excellent count so it must of been more than 5 million!  Also thats very strange because i had exactly the same thing d 1 PIUI, suddenly i cramped up and had really bad diahorrea, not sure what caused it but maybe its something that can happen if its happened to us both!! Try not to worry


----------



## Calluna

Bearbear - don't worry! Success rates are only significantly reduced when post-wash count is less than 1 million motile sperm and anything over 2 million is considered good. So 5 million is plenty to get the job done! I've actually never heard of a post-wash count over 100 million before so don't be worrying that that's the norm! 

MrsJ - if you're reading the above and thinking that your partner's count was too low - try not to worry - fresh sperm lives significantly longer than frozen/thawed sperm, which can be a significant advantage, and they're all right where they need to be so there's every chance one of them could do the trick!   

Emmamax - sorry to hear AF got you    Enjoy the break and good luck for when you start again in November  

Lucy - I'm glad the injection was a doddle in the end! Hope it feels good to be underway!  

Kaz - welcome and good luck! Great to hear that your daughter was conceived with natural IUI - I sometimes feel like I'm the only one not stimming but it's good to know natural IUI does work! Hope the 2ww flies by and you get the result you're looking for


----------



## bearbear

Thank you Calluna, that does help a lot, 5 million sounded more than enough to me! Fingers crossed one of them found my egg, i'll soon know, Saturday is looming which is my OTD eeeeeekkkk, very nervous but remaining positive xx


----------



## alex84

Bear - thank you i'm glad someone else had it too, it was horrible, it's passed now and im feeling ok, still a dull cramp but i'm assuming this is normal and will pass.

Calluna - the nurse definately said 102 million because i thought she said it was a bad count but she was saying good. She said it was 202 when they started and by the time they'd chucked some away it was left with 102.

I've been dead calm this whole experience so far, but anxiety is swiftly approaching and ive been tearful all day!!


----------



## Anrol

AF has arrived, it's all over for me now guys, I've had my last IUI and now we move onto IVF (If I'm not too fat!) 

I just wanted to say that all of you ladies have kept me going and I really really hope that you all get your BFP'S. Good luck all.


----------



## alex84

Awwww Anrol    
I'm sure youll be fine for ivf!! xx


----------



## bearbear

So sorry your AF has arrived anrol.   I truly hope this isn't the end of your dream, you might be down but your not out yet!! Thinking of you and sending big hugs your way   xx


----------



## mrsj12

Anrol - I'm so gutted for you.   take some time for yourself and then fingers and toes crossed for you on the IVF process. Try and keep positive. 

Bear and Calluna - thanks so much for the reassurance, judging by what you said Calluna we were still ok and definately not below the 1 mil. Bear I am getting excited for you, it's only a couple of days left to OTD right?

AFM - I'm 5 dpiui and not really experiencing much, a few twinges here and there but nothing I would say is out of the norm.


----------



## bearbear

Yup mrsj OTD is saturday and I'm starting to get very nervous and excited! I nearly caved in today and did a test but I'm gonna wait! I do feel positive but also preparring myself for a BFN! I have no AF symptoms and it would be due on sunday, I've been feeling very tired! I will of course let you all know the news as soon as I know!! I'm just praying for a positive outcome!! Xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? This is my first IUI cycle.  Had first scan today and start clomid tomorrow.  Will be scanned on Tuesday to see how the follies are doing.  Baby dust to you all x


----------



## bearbear

Welcome ultrafirebug, i think you'll find this forum a wonderful place of support, i know i have and i'm so happy to have found it!! Good luck with your first IUI i hope it all goes to plan and the end result is a nice BFP


----------



## BabyMaybeme?

Thank you for the welcome


----------



## Calluna

Anrol - so sorry it was another BFP     And you'll be missed on this forum! Very best of luck with the IVF (and the weight!) x

Alex - sorry you're feeling all emotional   You should be happy - your hubby has super-sperm!    

MrsJ - if you have over a million fresh sperm that really isn't so bad! You have every reason to be hopeful  

Bearbear - not long now then - well done for not caving and testing early (yet...)  

Ultrfirebug - welcome and good luck!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Wow so much gone on in the last few days, sorry im not replying too all of you but im so tired, Hope your all ok?

*Anrol* im so sorry IUI has not worked. I prey your IVF goes allot better, hugs and lots of hope for the future 

Im off for my 1st scan in the morning, hopefully some follicles are growing!

Night nite all xxx


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi all

I'm sort of new to this........but sooooooo not new to IUI!! As you can tell by my long profile.... Its comforting to know theres many of us trying so hard to become parents. I'm trying for a sibling and I'm in the 2ww going crazy.......I've tested already at 10dpiui which was negative although I'm sure I imagine seeing two lines when I know they're not there!! Test day is 1 October......doubt I can wait that long, just finding this month realllyyy stressful!

Just wanted to wish all my fellow ladies luck and hoping you'll get that BFP this cycle. 

Bear Bear I note your at the LWC....me too


----------



## bearbear

Hi & Welcome Trin Trin,   i see from your profile that you have indeed had a long ride with DIUI!  My OTD is on Saturday and i'm growing very nervous yet very excited!!  I've nearly caved in a few times and done an early test but i'm doing my best to hold out!  For some reason i feel extremely positive so i hope i'm not building myself up for a fall!! This is my first DIUI so i know i would be amazingly blessed and lucky if it were to have worked first time!! All i know is the symptoms i've been getting are pointing to a BFP but i also know there is a huge chance of it being a BFN and if thats the case i'm gonna have a day to feel sorry for myself and then get back on the horse and start all over again!  Yes i indeed have been having my treatment at the LWC, i was recommended to them by my amazing gynae who i totally trust so his opinion made all the difference! So far i've found them to be very good and helpful and really nice! Has all your treatment been with the LWC? Good luck on your 2WW, try not to stress to much, although i know thats easier said than done, i've been very anxious! xx


----------



## BabyMaybeme?

Hi Trin,

I too am trying for a sibling. I'm currently in the 2ww and feeling very negative. My usual AF symptoms have been lingering around. I took a test 8dpo because I was driving myself crazy. Wasn't positive of course. 

Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## Calluna

Hi Trin Trin - welcome to the forum. I'm also at the LWC and starting to clock up quite a few DIUIs! It's actually great to see from your profile that persevering with IUI can be successful in the end! Everyone seems to move to IVF if IUI doesn't work after a few tries but I'm really hoping it won't come to that so I just keep plugging away at the IUIs! Hope that second line appears for you over the next few days!


----------



## BabyMaybeme?

I had the urge to test (10 dpo) and there was a faint line on FR!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it! 

Please let this be true!!!


----------



## Calluna

Fantastic news Kaz!    And you were feeling so negative! just goes to show you never can tell!


----------



## alex84

oh wow babymaybeme thats fantastic!!!   
I'm not sure how i am going to wait two weeks, its only two days and i feel like im going insane!
does anyone have and reccomendations on food to eat ove rthe next 2 weeks
and its its 2 dpiui and i'm still a bit crampy is this normal?

   thoughts to everyone  on 2ww

xxx


----------



## Calluna

Hi Alex - plenty of fruit and veg for the antioxidants, brazil nuts for selenium and walnuts for the omega-3 are popular 2ww choices. Also, some people on here have recommended whole milk and others have suggested pineapple. I would also recommend fish (for more omega-3!). After IUI (and indeed throughout the 2ww!) I often get ongoing cramps, twinges, pressure, pulling, you name it! So don't worry - that's quite normal. The trick is not obsessing over whether every sensation could be a sign (good or bad!) but that's easier said than done!


----------



## alex84

fab. ill go out shopping and get loads i have been eating losts of nuts and pineapple.
JUst had a really poo day first day back to work after the iui and found myself having a little cry a few times and shouting at the kids grrr so came home and had crisps and chocolate!
im trying not to think about it 2 weeks is going to be very long just trying to think of things to keep myself busy


----------



## Calluna

Hope the crisps and chocolate helped! I often find the first few days drag terribly and then it gets a little easier in the middle but the last few days are tough! Keeping busy is definitely the best way!


----------



## alex84

thanks Calluna, ive been so calm over the past few weeks and i think its just been a big build up! im trying to stay positive and imagine a healthy preganacy aparently it helps!     
the choc and crisps did help even though i feel guilty for eating them now!


----------



## BabyMaybeme?

Thank you!!!!!!!

My symptoms; feeling hot all the time. Cramps (but just like AF). Waking up extremely thirsty. Same with first pregnancy. 

Alex - cramping is totally normal. Keep yourself busy. 

I'm going to test again in the morning. 

Sending babydust!


----------



## Trin Trin

Evening ladies!!!!

Great reading all your messages ........this cycle is just hard  and I keep POAS as it was faintly positive on 8DPO but of course it was the Ovitrelle still in my system  My successful cycle last year I got a bfp on 10DPO....,and yet again I really felt AF was coming, you just dont know!!

BabyMaybeme...that sounds great, my positive on 10DPO was a true positve so fingers crossed!!!!

Official test day for me is on 1 Oct but AF is due on 2 Oct.....I'm sure its coming as I just feel crappy and moody....real PMT!!! I had reserved a number of amps for a sibling........only have 2 left so praying it will work before there's no more left. Donor is no longer donating 

Bear Bear, yes I've had all my treatment there going way back to 2003....OMG almost a decade!! I'm glad yoiur feeling positve thats the best way to be. A number of women get lucky on their first try....!'m hoping you will too 

Good luck everyone, there must be at least one or better still all of us getting our BFP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi Callua

Just wanted to say, hold in there.......IUI's can and do work!!!! With my daughter it took 7 attempts, tried natural, clomid, injectables, then almost gave up before pursuing IVF and tried another natural IUI cycle back to back and it worked!!!!

Wishing you losts of baby dust and positivity


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies, I haven't been about for a while but just wanted to let you all know.......
I had my second natural IUI on 16th September, OTD was 3rd October, but as per I tested early, and this morning I got the second faint BFP, but it's definitely there! I am going to test again later with a Clearblue digital, but I've tested twice already and got BFP both times, albeit faint!


----------



## bearbear

*Babymaybeme - * Wow thats amazing, a faint BFP has gotta be better than none at all so it really is looking good for you!!  

*Trin Trin - * LWC have been really great so far and its always good to be recommended somewhere especially from my gynae who i totally trust! Still praying its gonna be first time lucky for me!! there is still hope!  

*Alex - * Don't feel guilty for eating chocolate and crisps, sometimes a little of what we fancy does you good and i'm sure its not done you any harm!! The 2WW is soooo hard and it gets harder towards the end, i'm seriously feeling it now!! Eeeeekkkkkk, at least if i go delirious i know i'm in good company  

AFM - Can't quite believe its my OTD tomorrow, i'm extremely nervous yet very excited!! I really do have a good feeling and everyone around me is saying the same but i hope i'm not setting myself up for a fall although i am kinda preppared for a BFN also!! I'm defo waking up more in the night for a pee which is something i never do and i seem to be off coffee and eating pork scratchings which i've never eaten in my life haha!! Also last night i had period pain but its not like i normally get, basically it was in my back and side which is unual for me, i'm not seeing it as a bad sign!! OMG OMG i just want today to be over, i think tonight i'm gonna go to bed at 8pm just so i can wake up and it can be tomorrow and then i'll know either way!! Positive thoughts and lots of prayers!!   

I hope everyone on their 2ww is keeping sane and wishing everyone a good weekend


----------



## bearbear

Fallen Angel thats amazing news, congratulation to you, i really hope i follow in your footsteps tomorrow when i test!!


----------



## fallen angel

Wishing you the best of luck Bearbear! If it can happen to me it can happen to any of us! I have had no symptoms at all, bar a bit of bloating and mild cramps, but nothing else. here's hoping we get a lot of BFP's this month xxx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you Fallen Angel, legs, arms, fingers and everything else crossed for   for us all      xx


----------



## Calluna

Thanks Trin - that really does give me hope!  

Great news Fallen! Congratulations!  

Come on Bear! - here's hoping you can add another BFP tomorrow morning!


----------



## BabyMaybeme?

Wishing you lots of luck bear bear!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Fallen - congrats!
Bear - good luck

AFM - took first dose of 100mg of clomid yesterday and felt absolutely awful all day.  Had to go home half way through my shift.  This morning I ate a biscuit and then took the pills and feel much better for it.  Counting the days until Tuesday for a scan to see how my follies are doing.

Have great weekends everyone x


----------



## alex84

fallen angel - ckngrats.
bear i actually thought about you on the way home fro. work and go excited. you must post as soon as you know. i can't believe i still have 10 days to wait


----------



## bearbear

Awwww thank you Alex   It seems all i can say today is OMG OMG OMG i'm a wreck!! Expect an early post from me tomorrow!! xx


----------



## Emmamax76

Congratulations fallen angel! X

Fingers crossed for a BFP tomorrow Bear! X


----------



## Trin Trin

Congrats Fallen Angel, that's great news!!!!!! With a natural cycle that's a defo positive)

Bear Bear thinking of u tomorrow morning....everything is crossed

I've resisted from testing and will wait 'painfully' until Monday morning......


----------



## Lawmonkey

Good luck Bearbear, fingers crossed for you 2mo! 
Sending you positive thoughts x


----------



## mrsj12

Congrats fallen angel- that's great news! 

Good luck bear, you're a week ahead of me! Fingers crossed for all of us. X


----------



## natty84

congrats fallen angel  
wishing you loads of luck bear and hope u join the bfp's will keep my fingers crossed. 
afm- been to the docs to sort out anti natal classes and the doc cried! he was the one that refered us. he even gave us his mobile number incase we need him! fantastic doctor. hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## alex84

eeee Bear as soon as i wake up in the morning it will be the first think i look at! i do not know how you have not caved so far, but I think it will be postive, most ppl who havent got bfp their AF has come way before now!!        

my left side (i think my ovary) i'm aching it was the side where i had two eggs could they be shrinking (stupid i know) but im not sure what to expect or how i should be feeling!!


----------



## bearbear

Thank you to everyone for your kind positive thoughts and wishes! This board and everyone on it has been a tower of strength to me and I don't know what I'd of done without you all!! Tonight I'm feeling very calm but vevery time I think of tomorrow morning my tummy turns so trying to keep busy! Watching the soaps! I keep looking at the test and praying for a BFP!! I will of course write on here the result as soon as I know so keep a look out!! Love, hugs and positive thoughts to all xxxx


----------



## natty84

well it was all too good to be true for me, just had to make a trip to the hospital. confirmed as early miscarriage :-( devastated seems so unfair


----------



## Lawmonkey

Uh Natty that's terrible, so sorry for u. I know it must be so hard and u will need time for it to sink in. Big hugs to u and if u need to talk let me know I will happily listen and help u if I can xxx


----------



## alex84

awww natty im gutted for you! xxx


----------



## fallen angel

Oh Natty Noooooo! I am so so sorry!     
Really praying now that my bean sticks with us. I did a clear blue digital yesterday and it said Pregnant 1-2 weeks so I have definitely got a BFP! I'm just hoping I stay that way xxx


----------



## Trin Trin

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news Natty:-( So unfair.....I miscarried last year at 11 weeks so I feel your pain....take care xx


----------



## mrsj12

Natty I'm so so sorry. It's heartbreaking, this whole process is such a roller coaster.


----------



## bearbear

Natty I'm so sorry to hear your news, I really feel for you and I'm sending you big hugs xx

AFM - I'm gutted, it was a BFN! I had such a strong instinct it was gonna be good news so feeling very upset but gonna try and keep busy today! I'm also gonna buy some more tests and try again later and if its still negative I'll do another in a few days!! While I still have no AF there is stilll a little hope!! Xx


----------



## alex84

oh bear im gutted was really hoping for a bfp but  like you said there's still time


----------



## Emmamax76

So sorry for you Natty x  

Bear - sorry for your BFN   it was the same for me last Sat I'm afraid. Carried on testing all weekend until AF reared her ugly head Monday. Keeping everything crossed for you that you keep testing and get a BFP! It's not over yet! X


----------



## mrsj12

Bear I'm gutted for you have been logging on since I woke up to see your result! I think you should have a totally self indulgent day but remember you have a few more rounds which I'm sure will bring you a bfp!


----------



## BabyMaybeme?

Sorry to hear your news natty. 

Bear bear sorry it was a bfn. Here's hoping the witch stays away and it's positive news.

X


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hey Bearbear, sorry for ur bfn. Will keep hoping for u, u never know x


----------



## Trin Trin

Bear - oh no!!! Well you never know....until AF arrives it's not over.

I'm not hopeful myself with this cycle, did another test this morning and I also got the BFN!! I'm 12dpo and I usually get a BFP by now......so I'm preparing myself to start all over again next week. So back to the LWC for cycle 3!

Our journey continues........x


----------



## BECKY7

Oh natty  oh I am so so sorry darling  Pls be nice to yourself and time will get easier.

Bearbear  I am so so sorry too but then I was told to test at day 16 not 14  so maybe you are 2 day early so don't give up hope yet.

Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey girlies, big hugs to you all  

Just wanted to say a massive thank you to every single one of you for being so lovely today!! This morning i was pretty devastated as i really had (and still do) such a good feeling! I did another test this afternoon even though i knew i should of waited but that too was negative!! i'm now gonna wait a few days and if still no AF then i'll test again maybe on Weds or Thurs! Whats really puzzling me is my AF would be due tomorrow and yet i've had no symptoms at all and that is extremely unlike me!! i normally i have P pain at least a good few days before and just wanna eat chocolate yet at the min i don't even want that!! I just feel while there is no AF there is still hope, am i right to think that? 

Thanks again to everyone for being so wonderfull! Your a lovely bunch of girlies and have been a great comfort and support to me!!  All i know is if it isn't to be this time then its DING DING round two!! 

  xx


----------



## fallen angel

Hi all, just wanted to say Bearbear that it ain't over til the wicked witch sings! I think I've mentioned this before, but my sister is pregnant and she had a BFN the very day before she got her BFP, no faint line or anything, so there's still somehope hunny      xx


----------



## alex84

Bear - i'm keeping everything crossed for you.    

AFM - I've had cramping and not pain but twinges in my ovary area and now my tummy since I had IuI, is this normal i'm now 5 dpiui and was thinking i shouldn't be having any syptoms, i was out yesterday and in a shop with mam and she was like are you ok you look terrible and pale (thanks mam) then we went to the chemist and the lady in the chemist said the same thing (thanks i get it i look like ****). Has any one else had symptoms like this. I am ok when i first wake up (woke up today with my back aching) but as the day  goes on i start to feel more and more achy and knackered! been in bed every night by 9pm last few days!

Confused and upset - hope someone can help


----------



## Trin Trin

Morning ladies

My AF arrived this morning as I expected. I'm just so upset, disappointed, frustrated you name it!!!!   This journey to conceive is just damn hard.....I know I've had success with it but I've had much more failed cycles  

I only have 2 attempts left (sibling sperm which we reserved) and the pressure is getting to me. Its never worked within 4 cycles before which adds to the pressure.

Can I ask you ladies a question please. Those who trigger do u have IUI 24 or 36 hours after trigger? LWC schedule IUI at 24 but most places it seems do it 36 hours after. My successful cycle last year, I ovulated much later not sure why, went in for a scan and the egg had already released and wasn't there. I was upset and thought it was now too late to do IUI. They told me to come back in a few hours while they prepare the donor sample........I was so sure it was too late......anyway that's the cycle that worked!!!!

I'm thinking maybe 24 hours after surge for me is too late With my daughter I had back to back IUI, I had one at 21 hours and the other worked out about 39 hours....

Maybe I'm speculating and analysing too much  .... 

Well I'm going to try 36 hours this time and not 24. I'll be back at the clinic Tuesday......may even see if injectibles is worth a try OR stick to clomid......

Sorry for the rant first thing in the morning, DH just doesn't get it so I rant to those who understand what I'm going through.

Have a good day ladies.....I'm going to make a massive fry up, then retail therapy!!!!


----------



## Trin Trin

Oops i meant is 24 hours too early/soon!!


----------



## Trin Trin

Hey Alex

I didn't see your post before my 'rant'!!

From my experiences of IUI and I've had 15 in total.....try not to pay too much attention to symptoms as it can just drive you insane!!! The cycles which I've thought must have worked due to tiredness, cravings, cramps, sickness, sore boobs etc have been Bfn. 

Cycles which I thought could not have worked, small follicles, low sperm samples, timing, no symptoms have been the ones which have worked out for me. 

It's a hard process which plays tricks on your mind, body and soul. I do hope in a weeks time you'll get your BFP!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey trin trin  I did DIUI on my 2nd peak  and mine was 24 hour after my 1st trigger on my 1st peak and when I ask her why 24hour and not 36 hour she said cos the size of my egg was bigger 24/20/20  and she said if it was smaller it would be 36 hour instead of 24 hour  so what size what your egg and I am so so sorry to hear your news.
Becky7 xx


----------



## alex84

Hey Trin Trin, sorry that AF arrived its such a pain, I'm going to get so upset this month when and if it arrives.
I promised myself I would symptom spot but its because it so uncomfortable (the ache/cramps).
Oh another week! its going to be so long and work is so stressfull.
  pity party for 1


----------



## natty84

feeling so depressed today, in so much pain (physically and emotionally) saying goodbye to a dream that almost came true. Not sure what to do now, prob gonna take a break but having to do it all over again i dont know if i can. Dont understand why it happened and terrified it will happen again :-( hurting so much. Not sure which way to turn. 
sorry for the miserable post but dont know where else to turn. xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Darling natty  I felt exactly like you but then times went by  and now I so wanted to do it again  so give yourself abit of time and take few month break to try again and don't give up just yet  as you know it will happen.
Becky7 xx


----------



## natty84

thank you becky, its just such a horrific experience. Feel so guilty and so worried i did something to cause it. Am going to take time out and go away for a bit with dh.


----------



## jellybaby81

couldnt not reply to your post natty. so sorry to hear your news its truely awful considering all we go through to get the bfp in the first place. take a bit of time out for yourself and dh. be good to yourselves and i bet u will feel ready again soon. you are only young and that is the biggest plus when it comes to fertility!! it will happen for you. x
trin trin i am in a similar position to u re sibling sperm but on my last vial. leaning towards ivf as although am willing to change donor started to feel guilty that i should try everything possible for a full sibling. its so hard but dont want to risk my last vial on iui even though i know it works...
hi to all others!!!
JB


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi Natty, it's totally understandable and acceptable for feeling the way you are, no need to be sorry. Losing my precious baby has been the hardest thing I have experienced in my life. Not only was it a painful journey to conceive......to have it taken away when it finally worked was just so hard to bare and accept. I won't lie to you it still hurts me now:-( Just not fair and I also blamed myself, I had really bad sickness and the only thing which helped was a can of coke...... I used to think was it the coke? But course it wasn't, for whatever reason something wasn't quite right. I'm even tearful just writing about it....I really understand.

I was so scared to try again as I didn't want to go through it again, just too painful. But as others have said albeit it sounds like a cliche in time it hurts less. I couldn't face having treatment again for a long time but eveyone is different. But here I am 9 months later trying again and again.....

Time out is good and give yourself as much time as you need xx


----------



## BECKY7

Natty  the way I was feeling and to cope with is to think it better to have very early MC rather then later MC in a nice way as I was told early MC mean the embryo is not good and hat got problem with he embryo compare to later MC  and maybe it not that month who know few month later could be the one as I was told every month we have different egg  so don feel guilty as you have done nothing wrong  so please don't give yourself a hard time.
Good for you to go away for break and hope you will feel better when you come back.
Becky7 xx


----------



## natty84

thank you everyone for your support. It helps to talk to people who understand. I hope in time i will feel strong enough to carry on. This group is full of so many lovely ladies. xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Is anyone taking progesterone cream or similar after IUI? My clinic hasn't suggested it yet but I had progesterone with IVF. Thanks x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ultra firebug  yes I did take crinone gel 2 time a day after my IUI which I did get pregnant but had early MC  so ask your GP for it.
Becky7 xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Becky.  I remember you from the trying naturally chat.  Sorry to read about your loss *hugs*.  You too Natty x


----------



## mrsj12

Oh Natty I just want to give you a great big hug. It is so painful to get over one massive hurdle and then have it taken away. I think if you feel like a break you should take one, your body will probably thank you for it and you'll feel ready to get back on the 'fertilty' horse soon I'm sure. 

Trin Trin, I triggered 36 hours before iui, I felt ovulation pains a few hours before I went in for insemination. I was told I was definately at the right stage and she was pleased (I think they can tell from the CM - tmi I know). I would imagine your clinic should be able to tell you if they got they timing right too. 

AFM - I am trying to stay very level headed, I just wish that the cyclogest didn't give you the same symptoms as pregnancy but after trying for a long time and some months thinking I had to be pg and nothing I think I am fairly realistic about this.


----------



## fallen angel

Just wanted to add a quick update. AF was due today so I tested again and still BFP   xxx


----------



## bearbear

Natty sweetie and for that matter all you ladies you have had a BFP but who then tragically MC i truly feel for you all, its hard enough getting a BFN but to get a BFP and then lose your dream must be so hard to bare and is just so cruel!! Give it time Natty, it is a great healer, try not to think of the 'what ifs' it will just end up driving you crazy, life can be so tough but i do believe everything happens for a reason!! Big big hugs to you   

AFM - I did another test this morning and it was still a BFN!! Thing is there is still no sign of my AF!! I am going to phone the LWC clinic today and see what they say! Part of me thinks if i'm not pregnant then i just wish i'd come on to end the agony but the other half thinks the longer the witch stays away there is still hope!!

Love and hugs to all on your 2ww       xx


----------



## Calluna

Natty - so so sorry it wasn't meant to be this time   Look after yourself and try not to blame yourself - there's nothing you could have done to change it. At least you know you are able to get pregnant so I'm sure when you're ready to try again, you will have your dream one day xx

Bear - sorry it was a BFN. There's always hope until AF arrives 

Alex - have the cramps calmed down at all? 

Fallen - that really is great news - thanks for keeping us updated - it gives us all hope! 

Trin - sorry AF got you. I've been giving a lot of thought to the timing issue and doing some research into it, as I get ovulation pains in the evening after I've had the IUI in the morning and I feel that I'm having the IUI too early. This study from 2008 found a much higher success rate if the IUI was performed after the follicle had ruptured (23.5% got pregnant) rather than before it ruptured (8.8% got pregnant): http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2582119/pdf/10815_2008_Article_9247.pdf

So it makes sense that you got pregnant the time you were worried it was too late because the egg had already been released. I've been having natural cycles so far but this cycle I'm planning to use a trigger. I discussed it with the doctor at the LWC and she said they usually do the IUI 24 hours after the trigger but I explained that I wanted the trigger so I could create a longer time interval (otherwise I might as well just let myself ovulate naturally). She said that was fine - they could just give it to me to do at home and I could decide when I wanted it so I'm thinking I'll have it 36-40 hours before the IUI.

I think their thinking is that too early is better than too late as it's easy to miss the window and the time between LH surge or trigger shot and ovulation can vary between women and between cycles. But you could speak to them and explain what's worked for you before and I'm sure they'd be happy to adjust the timing to whatever you feel would work best for you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok today x

/links


----------



## bearbear

Hey Girlies,  

I've just spoken to the LWC, the nurse told me that it is most likely the cyclogest pessary that is stopping me from having a period!! Has anyone else heard of this at all?  She has told me to stop all medication and then i should get my AF in a few days! If not i should do another test!    xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey everyone, 

I have just been trying to catch up on a weeks worth of thread here.... 

I have been away in France for a week so no internet access (which was a blessing in some respects). We got our 3rd BFN just before we went away and I think that the timing was perfect for us. I can honestly say looking back that I was on the verge of some sort of meltdown! We needed time away from home and from the cloud that was hanging over us, this fertility journey really takes over and you don't even realise it. We should all be so proud of how we are able to deal with these hurdles and more importantly be here to support each other. We know that we have one shot of IVF but we weren't sure when this might be. I thought a break would do us some good and it looks like fate dealt us that hand too, we can't see our consultant until 13th November. So I am going back to the gym full force tomorrow (I have put over a stone on on weight!!) I am going to have some time for me to regroup and give this IVF our best shot.

I am really sorry to hear your news Natty and others who have had BFN this time. It's a long road but there is hope we have seen it happen on here so keep      

AFM - just a small bit of news that cheered me up!!! My partner proposed to me in France, on the beach at sunset on Saturday! I said YES of course, it was really romantic and reminded me that there is life and happiness as well as pain and sadness for us.  

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey Janey,

Firstly very happy to hear that you had a lovely holiday, sometimes its just whats needed!! Congratulations on your engagement, that really is lovely news, how romantic of your DH! 

Big hugs   xx


----------



## cherry1

Janey, thats really lovely.   and you are so right, this journey is a sad and difficult one one and often we get so consumed in it we cant see how much it is affecting us... time out to regroup sounds perfect.  i'll be cycling again in november so may see you on here then? x


----------



## janey751975

Thanks BearBear and Cherry. I will keep popping on to see how everyone is doing. xx


----------



## Calluna

Janey - how wonderful - congratulations!    I'm so glad the holiday and the proposal have helped to put things in perspective. Enjoy the gym and very best of luck for the IVF!     You'll be missed on here! 

Bear - yes the progesterone pessaries will do that! If you were pregnant, your body would keep producing progesterone but otherwise the progesterone level falls and you have your period, so taking the progesterone tells your body not to have a period yet. Sorry it hasn't worked this time


----------



## bearbear

Thank you Calluna, that does make sense, wish the clinic had told me that before as not getting my AF has just kept my hopes alive!! Oh well i shall stop the pessaries now and expect the witch to arrive soon, then its round 2!!


----------



## janey751975

Thanks Calluna, you have been very kind and supportive, always with a positive spin on things!! So thank you very much for that!  

I will be back on to see how you are all getting on and let you know how things progress for us. 

Lots of love and    xx


----------



## alex84

janey  - congratulations on your engagements! x

calluna - cramps are still their but more of an ache, rather than pain. im knackered my back aches an ive  got really smelly wind! tmi but its foul!


----------



## Trin Trin

Evening ladies....hope you're all okay.

Janey - Congrats on the engagement, good to hear some good news

Bear - Sorry youre still getting Bfn:-( I know what you mean just wanting the AF to show it's face so you can proceed and start cycle 2.

Calluna - I didn't realise you're at the LWC too. Thanks for sharing your findings re the timing. The clinic said it didn't matter when I took the trigger as I surge naturally, but when I think of my last cycle my IUI was not even 24 hours after trigger it was much less!! 

Jellybaby - I understand the sibling issue.....I too an thinking about IVF (although it's something I didn't want to think about) for my last amp. Me and DH wanting a full sibling and didn't really want to try with another donor...

ASM - I've decided not to have treatment this month....I'm going to the clinic to see a Dr for a review. I'll discuss the timing and I'll mention wanting the IUI 36 hours or more after trigger or that I'm scanned before 
IUI to see what's going on. I have one attempt left as I paid for a 3 cycle package. After that I'll have 1 final
go......

Its just so nice having people to communicate with who all understand.

Bear and Calluna - if we're ever visiting the clinic at the same time we should do coffee??






Thank you all for responding to points I've raised


----------



## BECKY7

Trin trin  did you not have scan before your IUI 
Becky7'xx


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi Becky, no I didn't have a scan before my IUI, but the cycle that was successful, I was scanned to check follicle growth and because the scan showed I had ovulated already they scheduled the IUI that afternoon. I'm kind have thinking maybe it's best for me once the egg has been released?? I'll discuss with Dr tomorrow x


----------



## lucy3423

Hi everyone,

*Janey* Congratulations on the proposel! How exciting. Its really good to hear some good news :0)

*Bear* Sorry to hear you've had a bfn, are you going straight onto cycle 2?, My clinic said that they will be running my iui's back to back as apparently the sucess rates are higher that way.

*Natty*- So sad to hear your news, i cant begin to imagine how u must be feeling. Sending you a big hug..xxx

Hello to anyone else reading :0)

Im due back at the clinic tomorrow for my second scan to see how the follies are growing or if they have grown at all. Just wondered if its normal to experience ovulation symptons so early on through my cycle? im on day 7 at the mo, does anyone know?
Also, can i just ask you ladies, when exactly are we meant to start using the vaginal pessaries? Im worried that i havent been using them as of yet and not too sure whether or not i should be? x x x


----------



## BECKY7

Yes trin trin  have a talk with our doc as I think ou should had a scan before your IUI as my 1st and 2nd peak is CD 10/11 so I flew on CD 9 had scan on CD 10 then IUI on my 2nd peak on CD 11 which did the tricked for me  So I will do the same again and good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Hi Lovely ladies 

* Lucy - * Yes i intend on having the IUI's back to back, as yet i still have no AF so waiting for that to arrive, mind you if it hasn't arrived by the end of the week i shall do another test!! Is it the cyclogest pessaries your using? Don't worry, you don't start to use them til after insemination!! I had my IUI on Saturday morning and my first pessary was Saturday night and from then on i was doing it morning and night!

* TrinTrin, Calluna - * I would love to meet up with you both if we happen to be visiting the LWC at the same time, lets try and keep each other posted when we'll there and see if we can make it happen!

* Alex - * How you getting on sweetie? yes i can also sympathise re the smelly wind  not sure why that happens, i wondered whether it was the pessaries! I hope everything is going ok, keep me posted.

Love and hugs to all of you   xx


----------



## alex84

bear I've not had any pessaries 
im starting to feel better but my back aches so much! and absolutely knackered to exhaustion!
i have got a bit pink in my cheeks now and dont look like casper!

omg i wish your after would either arrive or a bfp humff!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Had my scan and a bit disappointed.  They only saw one folly on the left and none on the right but she did say that they weren't playing ball so there may be more.  Lining was good though at 6.6mm.  Good news though my cycst on the left has got smaller.  I'm on day 7 of my cycle so going in for another scan Fri afternoon. ^grow follies grow^ x


----------



## bearbear

* Alex - * I've decided that if still no AF by Fri/Sat i'm gonna do another test!! If its coming i just wish it would hurry up and get here!! Pleased to hear you no longer look like a ghost  xx 

* Ultrafirebug - * Don't be to disappointed hun, you still have time, put plenty of heat on your belly to help your follies grow, apparently it does make a difference, i did it and my follie grew to 18mm!! Good luck, keep positive!  xx

Hugs to all  xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks for the tip Bear x


----------



## lucy3423

Just had my scan today and i have got two nice follies growing , one 15mm and one 19mm so going to get inseminated on thurs, eek.. im excited but nervous too! 
Bear- sorry i thought you had already had your af, hopefully it wont come   or if its going to then come soon! hehe x


----------



## bearbear

Thanks Lucy but i think its defo game over for me for round 1!! This morning i have brown discharge sorry for TMI so i think that the dreaded AF is fast approaching!  Oh well round 2 here i come!! Love to all xx


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is well and keeping positive. Really sorry to all those who have had BFN this cycle, but just wanted to send some     vibes that IUI DOES work! It's my OTD today and I've still got BFP and am feeling awfully sick. Have called the clinic and have to call back tomorrow for date of my 7 week scan. Sharry please could you put me on the list please. IUI was 16th september, OTD 3rd october and   for me   xx


----------



## bearbear

That really is wonderful news fallen angel and it does give me hope for round 2!!   xx


----------



## alex84

A massive congratulation Fallen Agel - good news always makes you feel better!

Bear     gutted but least its finally here and you can get start on round two!

Lucy - its all really exciting - i was really nervous but i don't know why now!    

Question - my middle (belly) is quite swollen (school trousers getting tight) and my back aches really aches! bra full, sleeping 9 hours a night and still waking up knackered. Can anyone else relate?


----------



## mrsj12

Bear it's not nice but like Alex said its time for round 2 and fingers crossed a more positive result! 

Fallen angel huge congrats   I'm so pleased for you and it's really encouraging. 

Alex I can relate to the tiredness and backache, I had that really bad last week but this week I feel like I'm not even on any meds at all!? Not sure if that's good or bad thing, some people seem to have no symptoms others have loads. I'm just trying to say to myself that everyone's different and I have to just wait a bit longer to find out. Easier said than done though!!!


----------



## bearbear

*Alex, MrsJ - * Thank you both, i have felt rather sorry for myself today but i'm far from giving up, round 2 here i come and i pray for a BFP!! I also just wanted to say to you both that one thing i've learnt from round 1 is to really try not to symptom spot! Believe me i know thats easier said than done but during the 2ww every little pain or symtom like weeing more and feeling tired i took as a sign and in the end i really don't think it helped!! Next time round i'm just going to try and take it a lot more in my stride and not think to much and just wait for the outcome and hope its a positive one!! Symptom spotting drove me crazy and i'm determined next time i'm not going to do it!! *Alex* you test on Saturday dont you? i'll be thinking of you and praying its a BFP!! *MrsJ* when do you test? Good luck and love to you both, fingers crossed    xx


----------



## alex84

*bear* i wish it was saturday not till tuesday this is going to be the longest two weeks o my life - my mum as loverly as she is she keeps saying you felling ok, do you feel any different, well not really only difference is my back ache, but the nurse said the drugs take over your cycle and change things so im thinking this couldbe a new pms symptom and everything else im feeling is the same as i noremally get with pmt, but your defo right about symptom spotting i promised myself i wouldn't but you do!!! grrrrr!
bear you soooo positive   , ive tried to stay that way but keep trying to tell myself its ok if it doesnt work.

*mrsj* - thats defo the right attitude to have, but we will continue to second guess ourselves! are you also on your 2ww?


----------



## bearbear

*Alex - * I was so determined not to symptom spot but lets face it we are only human!! My mum and friends were exactly the same, everyday asking how i felt and did i have any symptoms, now looking back i really dont think that helped as it only made me think well maybe i am pregnant as for example when i said i have noticed i'm weeing more at night my bestfriend said ooooo it could be a sign and then that gave me hope which i suppose isn't a bad thing but because of the BFN it made things a bit harder to accept! This time i'm just going to say to everyone not to ask me, i think it'll be much better that way! Tuesday will be here before you know it sweetie so hold it together, not long now and you'll know either way and whatever it is you'll cope because thats what we do!! I let myself feel gutted and upset but then i just picked myself up and thought oh well round 2 here i come and if it comes to it i know you'll do the same but i pray for you that its a BFP!!    xx


----------



## alex84

i know its been the same with me tbh bear and ill cry like a bay of i got bfn, but tbh throes not many who got bfp on there first go so...... i think im sort of preparing myself!


----------



## mrsj12

I test sat bear so I'm keeping fingers crossed but I have to say I have been having the odd ad type cramp, I'm hoping its not or its the cyclogest playing tricks on me but I'm also trying to be realistic. It's so hard to keep a balance and you second guess everything. All I can say is thank goodness for work keeping me busy.


----------



## fallen angel

Just wanted to add my ten pennorth on symptom spotting. The first cycle I symptom spotted every little thing and was absolutely convinced it had worked. The second cycle was exactly the same symptom wise but I paid it no attention at all and was even seriously looking into IVF as I was so sure it wouldn't have worked! The only thing that was slightly different with the second cycle was about 8 dp IUI I had a couple of quite sharp pinching sensations in my uterus area which I didn't really pay any heed to but now believe must have been implantation. I can completely sympathise with everyone who symptom spots as the 2 ww is an absolute   ! I am keeping everything crossed for some more BFP's on here soon. Good luck and best wishes to everyone     xxx


----------



## bearbear

I'm keeping everything crossed for you *MrsJ*  I shall be waiting to hear your news and hope its a BFP!! Good luck 

*Fallen Angel* i'm definately going to do my upmost to not read into every little symptom 2nd time around, really going to try and just take it all in my stride and pray  for the best! Hope your doing well 

*Alex* I hope your keeping strong, these last few days are the hardest but Tues will be here before you know it and i don't know why but the evening before i tested i actually felt quite calm! Thinking of you and sending big hugs 

*Natty* Just wanted to say i hope your ok and that i'm thinking of you  xx


----------



## Calluna

Morning ladies!

Trin & Bear - I'd definitely be up for meeting if we're at the clinic on the same day. How did your appointment with the Dr go Trin? Are you definitely skipping this cycle now?

Lucy - hope your IUI goes well today  

Ultrafiebug - hope your scan goes well tomorrow - fingers crossed for another folly or at least for the one folly to be a big fat juicy one!  

MrsJ - not long now! Will be thinking of you on Saturday  

Alex - hang in there! Tuesday will be here before you know it (well, actually it'll probably feel like it takes forever to get here but it will come around eventually!)    

AFM, I have a scan booked for next Thursday, which will be CD12. If my folly is the right size, the plan is to trigger on the Thursday evening and go in for the IUI on the Saturday.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Calluna.  Its at 3.30pm so will update when I get home.  Good luck with your scan next Thursday x


----------



## lucy3423

Hey everyone,

just to give you an update, had my first iui today and it really wasnt as bad as i was expecting at all. The worst bit was having the doctor press down on my bladder( i literally felt like i was going to burst..:0/) 
So here goes the dreaded two week wait, feeling quite positive atm :0) but im sure as the time draws nearer ill be an anxious wreck!

Hi *Bear*- Sorry to here that the af has arrived, but its really good that you can now just get started with treatment number two. Wishing you lots of luck. Whens your next app? x

Thanks* Calunna*- Iui went well today, Bet your looking forward to your next scan on thurs, hope it goes well for you :0) x

*Mrs j*- Wishing you lots of luck for the test on sat, im only just starting my 2ww( and i know its going to be a long one !) . But im trying not to look into any symptons which might be easier said than done at this early stage. x x

Hope everyone else is doing well, we really need some more bfp's! Good luck to all the ladies on here :0) x x x


----------



## bearbear

Hey Lucy, Pleased to hear IUI went well for you, the worst part for me is the speculum as that always seems to kill me for some reason!! OUCH! Try your absolute best not to symptom spot during your 2WW, believe me i do know that is easier said than done as i did it throughout the whole of mine but next time i'm going to take it a lot more in my stride!! I'm off to the clinic tomorrow morning at 9.50am for my baseline scan so its here we go again for me!! Good luck to everyone, thinking of you all and wishing for BFP's!! xx


----------



## lucy3423

Hi Bear, 
Aw thats great news to hear that your next app is so soon  and good luck with it, I will try my very best not to sympton spot , i know it will be hard but im going to just try and keep myself as busy as possible. I am back to work tomorrow and will be working through till the middle of next week when i have a few days off( going to sheffield to see micheal mcintyre, should be fun) . Then back at work for another week , so shouldnt hopefully have too much time to obsess( i might not be saying that in a weeks time though). Thanks for your advice, do u know if theres anything that you shouldnt be doing in your 2ww or is it best to just carry on as normal? And i keep hearing people talk about pineapple juice, so maybe i'll get some in? x x x


----------



## bearbear

Yes Lucy i feel happy that the next cycle is starting already, the way i see it is now i can draw a line under cycle one and get on with cycle 2!! Onwards and upwards!! Definately just do your best to not symptom spot and keep yourself busy, it'll be nice to get away!! In your 2ww take your folic acid and vit D!! Also just eat healthfully, plenty of fruit!! Don't overdo it and no lifting anything heavy!! Oh and if you like baths, like me, don't have them to hot!! I believe fresh pineapple is also good, i love that anyway so not a problem for me!! Just try not to stress and keep positive!! Big hugs and i hope for a BFP for you, take care and rest     xx


----------



## lucy3423

Aw thanks so much Bear for all your advice, i'll definately be upping my fruit and veg a bit more and will continue with my vitamins. I do love my baths, but ill ceratinly keep that in mind when i have them and have them cooler. I also love fresh pienapple, so that wont be a problem for me either. Keep me posted on your progress, good luck for your next scan   . x x x


----------



## alex84

Bear - i bet your excited about round 2!

Lucy - enjoy the two week wait and hope you get a     

calluna thanks for your positive words, and how exciting about the next round, keeping everything crossed for you!

but i think it might all beover 10 dpiui and my AF sympton are here i'm feeling quite crampy and achy!    had a really restless nights sleep!


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi everyone

Hope you're all in positive spirits.

Calluna - my appointment was okay, Dr felt my last 2 cycles went well, discussed the timing and they always prefer the sperm to be waiting for the egg. I mentioned the trigger shot and the IUI 36 hours after but as I naturally surge all the trigger is doing is strengthening and supporting the follicle.....basically IUI is 24 hours or the next day. She suggested I try gonal f injections instead of clomid.....I'm skipping this cycle as it just got a bit much. I also miscarried this time last year so not feeling the best:-(

Good luck everyone with your cycles this month........my advice too is not to symptom watch as it WILL drive u insane!!

Xx


----------



## bearbear

*Alex - * Try not to get downhearted just yet, it is quite common to have AF symptoms and still go on to get a BFP so its not over yet!!   xx

*Lucy - * I have fresh pineapple for my lunch sitting on my desk!! 

*TrinTrin* - I hope your ok, i can imagine this time of year is hard for you so sending you big hugs  Be good to yourself and keep your chin up xx

*MrsJ - * I've been thinking of you as you are going through what i was last Friday, i hope you are keeping calm and i pray  for a BFP for you!! I will be waiting to hear!! xx Good luck xx

*AFM* - I went to the clinic this morning for my baseline scan and thankfully all is good to start again!! This time round they want me to do menopur injections everyday, last time it was every other day which did produce 1 large follicle but they would like to see if i can maybe get more this time as this ups your chances of conceiving!! Obviously they don't want to over stim me but the nurse didn't think this would happen so i'm happy to give it a go! I go back on Weds for my next scan!! Here i go again, fingers crossed  Also the nurse told me of an excellent book to read, its called the two week wait by Sarah Rayner, she said it was based on the LWC! Might be worth a read!

Much love and hugs to everyone, keep strong girles   xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Bear - good news about your basescan
Lucy & Alex - hope the 2ww isn't driving you crazy

AFM - had my day 10 scan and I have a 20mm follicle on my right so going in for IUI Monday afternoon.  On injections to stop me ovulating over the weekend and have a trigger shot to mature my egg(s) that I take Sunday afternoon.  

Have great weekends everyone x


----------



## mrsj12

Thanks for thinking of me bear, one minute I think it's all over the next I'm thinking there's still a chance?! I'll let you know tomorrow. 

Alex loads of people get af pains and then a bfp but I know the feeling I have felt the same the last couple of days with af twinges. Well the wait will be over for us soon, fingers crossed for both of us. 

Lucy I hope that all is going well for you too!


----------



## alex84

Thanks Bear, Ultrafirebug and Mrs J but i've just had a rediculous meltdow, my poor husband has just got it and i've just cried for about half hour. I keep getting a dull cramp and i'm dreading Tuesday. I don't know whether I can hold on until then but i'm also scared of seeing BFN.
It gets me soooo angry we do everything right and are rewarded with nothing!  I'm so sorry i'm being so negative but I just don't see any hope


----------



## bearbear

*mrsj -* good luck for the morning, I really hope you get a BFP, I shall be thinking of you, make sure you 
post!! Big hugs xxxx

*alex -* I wish I could give you a big hug! Its not over yet sweetie, please god you'll get a BFP but if its not your dreams don't end there, you can try again! Believe me I know how hard all this is, it truly plays with your emotions but you've got to keep strong sweetie, never ever give up, some things are worth fighting for and I know you can do it! Keep the faith and keep strong! Whatever happens on tuesday I'll be here for you! Hopefully to congratulate you on your BFP!! Take care, big big hugs and love xxxx


----------



## lucy3423

hey alex,
sorry to hear your feeling so rubbish, i completely understand because ive had plenty of those days ;0(. Its so frustrating when you try so hard to do everything you possibly can to achieve your dreams and you feel like your not getting anywhere, I can  fully relate to you. We will get there though, its just a real tough journey. Stay strong and sometimes you feel better just getting it all out of your system on here i know i do. :0) Sending you a big hug! . Hope your feeling better soon. x x x

Mrs j- Good luck for 2moro x x x

Ultrafirebug- Great news to here you've got a nice 20mm folly :0), Good luck with monday too. x


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hi ladies hope your all doing ok  we finally start on tues. this is r 5th go at iui but I feel so ready this time. I'm on Menopur daily jabs which I hate and u would think I would be a pro by now but no they still hurt  Just wanted to wish u all good luck I'm back in mon


----------



## babydreams84

Hey ladies
Just joined d forum. Ridind d same boAt as u all r doing. 
Me n dh ttc for 8months.
Me-normal dh-less motility
Undergoing folly study. 
Had my dAy11 scan yesterday rt folly 12.2mm
Another. Scan on mon. Had clomid 50mg n now havng estradiOl.
Gud luck to all of us


----------



## mrsj12

Well I said I'd post but sadly it's a BFN for me! I think I kind of knew but its no less depressing. Looks like I'll be with you bear in next months forum. 

Good luck to everyone else I'm hoping for those BFPs for you all. X


----------



## bearbear

Awwww mrsj, so sorry it was a BFN, I know how your feeling babe! Allow yourself to feel gutted I know I did but then I picked myself up and thought oh well round 2 it is!! We can't give up and this dream us one worth fighting for!! Looks like we're in this together again cycle 2!! We WILL get there!! Eat lots of chocolate and pamper yourself today!! Big hugs xxxx

Welcome to the forum babydreams, it really is a great place full of lovely ladies and I'm so happy I found it! Good luck on your journey xx 

Good luck twinbutterfly, I started my menopur shots yesterday, this is cycle 2 for me but I wish us both luck and positive thoughts! Xx


----------



## Calluna

MrsJ - sorry it was a BFN this time   Hope the next cycle works for you  

Trin - well I guess you should go with what they recommend - they ought to know more about it than us! I'm going to try triggering 36-40 hours before the IUI though - I think at this point I just need to feel that I'm doing something different to the last 5 cycles to give me a bit of hope! Sounds like a good plan to have a month off while this is a sad time of year for you. Big hug and look after yourself   

Ultrafirebug - good luck for your IUI on Monday  

Alex - sorry to hear you're feeling so rubbish. I know what it's like when you keep getting the feeling AF is on the way. But lots of people say they felt the same and were absolutely convinced AF was coming before they got their BFP so it really doesn't mean anything one way or the other  

Lucy - I'm glad the IUI went ok and you're feeling positive - fingers crossed for you! 

Bear - I'm glad you're good to go for your next cycle - hope this is the one!  

Welcome Twinbutterfly and Babydreams and very best of luck!


----------



## alex84

*bear and lucy* thank you soo much for you kind words I ust sat and had a good cry last night, its so hard to stay positive when AF cramps are around and then when every person around me is faling pregnant. But my DH is trying to keep me calm and getting plenty of   

*mrs j* sorry you got a BFN, i'm not looking forward to Tuesday!  

*Calluna* thank you, yesterday was a bad day for me I don't know what came over me I was hysterical, I stupidly got up this morning and tested BFN     but now I just want AF to arrive so that I can start round two! I was adamanet I wasn't going to test before Tuesday but I gave in and I dunno whther I'm glad or not

Welcome Twinbutterfly and Babydreams and Good luck!


----------



## Calluna

Hang in there Alex - a BFN 3 days before OTD doesn't necessarily mean anything either, though I know it's disheartening. I've found testing just a little early to be a good way to let myself down gently because there's still some hope it'll turn into a BFP but it prepares me for a BFN and I can start to think about moving on to the next cycle. You'll get there in the end, whether it's this cycle or another


----------



## babydreams84

Thnx bearbear, calluna n alex for such a wam welcum. Really appreciate all u ladies for supportng eachothr during such crucial tym... N alex and mrsj don't loose hope as dere is god looking after all of us.  
Baby dust to all of us.


----------



## bluepumpkin

Hi just wanted to say I think it'd very unlikely that it would count as a cycle if it got cancelled, my first one was cancelled and I only paid for the drugs, and got refunded for the actual cycle. Good luck!


----------



## mrsj12

Thanks babydreams and welcome, the support on here really is second to none. I have had so many questions that I have found the answers to on here and it's a great place to vent!


----------



## no blue skies

Hi Sarah, 

I'm also doing DIUI at LWC and was concerned about overstimming on the medicated cycled - but was reassured by the sonographer who said that they would take my age into account if I produced more than 3 follicles.  

How are you getting on now? 

Em


----------



## alex84

I know Calluna thanks, I've tried so hard to stay positive but I think i'm just trying to prepare myself, all the symptoms of AF are here all but ive had really hot flushes and sweats throughout the night and day its werid, but i don't know if its my body/cycle changing because of all the drugs and its a new AF symptoms.

Thanks Babydreams - I am trying to stay positive xx


----------



## mrsj12

Alex don't give up hope yet, lots of people get a bfp when they are feeling af cramps!! Not long to wait for you, I'll keep everything crossed. 

AFM I'm just waiting for af now, I stopped the cyclogest on Friday night so I hope if she's coming as the test suggests that she gets here soon.


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies hope you all are well and postive. I have the most stupid question to ask you all lovely ladies  My clinic said to take clomid on CD 3 -7 and to have scan on cd 10/11 and IUI on cd 12/13 cos my 2nd peak this month is cd12  my qustion is what if I have scan on cd11 and found out my follies are ready for IUI on cd 11 will they do it on that day without trigger or will they tell me to trigger that day and IUI on cd 12  the reason I ask cos during my 1st IUI I took clomid on cd 2-6 and my 2nd peak was on cd 11 that when I had IUI even I had trigger on cd 10 cos I had scan on cd 10  As since I had MC my last 2 ovualate was on CD 11/12  but I have alway get my 1st/2nd peak on cd 10/11    Really hope you understand what I am saying and sorry if you don't  lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Good morning all 

*Alex - * Its not over yet , AF symptoms do not mean that you won't get a BFP so don't lose hope just yet, at least you haven't got long to wait now!! I hope your not stressing too much and keeping strong! Let us know the outcome of the test and i pray for a BFP for you!!  xx

*Mrsj - * just wanted to tell you that i stopped the cyclogest on the Monday and AF started to rear her ugly head on the Weds and i came on fully on the Thursday so yours should arrive soon and then you can get on with cycle 2 with me!! 

*Becky - * I'm not sure the answer to your question as i haven't been on clomid but i'm sure one of the lovely ladies on here will be able to help you 

AFM - i'm injecting menopur everynight and so far so good, i go to the clinic on Weds for a check up scan so fingers crossed my follies are doing well! Yesterday i decided i wanted to go to the gym, i've missed it so much, i swam and i have to say i enjoyed it so much that i've decided that this cycle if i want to go for a swim or a gentle workout i'm going to go!!

Love and hugs and a big sprinkle of babydust to us all  xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, back from iui. All went well. Otd is 23rd october x


----------



## bearbear

Hey Ultrafirebug, pleased all went well with IUI, now you just got to get through the 2WW!! i reckon i'll be roughly 1 week behind you so will hopefully be joining you soon!! Good luck    xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks bear. Good luck to you too x


----------



## alex84

Good luck with the 2WW Ultrafirebug, i'm sure you'll be fine.

Bear - my test day is tomorrow but i don't know whether to wait until wednesday i'd be devo'd to get a negative then af turn up during the day at school!! hmmmm

Mrs J - thanks i'm trying to stay positive but its so hard, everytime i feel a cramp i think its all over (TMI but I feel really wet  new AF symptom)

Feeling really anxious!


----------



## bearbear

*Alex - * I know your testing tomorrow. I've been thinking of you, my advise is to test tomorrow that way you'll know either way!! Hopefully it'll be a BFP and it'll be what you've been waiting for but if its not at least then you can draw a line under cycle one and move onto cycle 2!! You have to remember it doesn't mean your dream is over, you've gotta keep going and never give up!! I do know how hard it is, I spent the whole of my 2ww convinced I was pregnant and didn't want the dream to end by testing but although I was gutted I got a BFN after a few hours I picked myself up and thought oh well here we go again and I've already started cycle 2! You've got to be strong if you want to achieve your dream and some things are worth fitting for and you certainly don't give up aer try 1! Babe I pray you get a BFP but if you don't we are all here for you and remember we know what your going through so your not alone! Be brave and do the test, it won't get any easier by putting it off!! Good luck and I'll be waiting to here!! Big hugs and love to you xxxx


----------



## mochasquared

Hello,

First of all I'm going to apologise that I am flying in and out, I'm on a generic forum which is quite active but not many TTC, so I won't be able to keep up with this forum alongside my old one, but I've been lurking here for my 2ww, and found the support here really good and comforting, even without posting. I want to give something back and I know how helpful positive stories usually are, and I know some people on here are interested in timing of insemination. This is my TTC story - sorry it is v. long but just adding in case anyone is similar in some aspect or other, and it gives someone else hope to continue on this hard road in the future. Why is infertility such a conversation stopper in real life? And why do you have to research so much and work things out for yourself or by asking others in the same situation? Thank goodness for places like this one. I've out a one-paragraph summary at the end as well for anyone who wants to skip the details.

In a nutshell, I am now 38 (nearly 39) and dh and I have one child born June 2005 (conceived v easily). dh also had 2 children from a previous marriage. We took a while to start TTC after our first, maybe when she was about 3. Dh felt really not ready to start again, took quite some convincing, but agreed to do it because I wanted a sibling so badly. After about 18 months of trying we went to see the GP. That makes it about 4 years+ of trying total, 3yrs+ from first seeing the GP to eventually doing IUI. From going to GP to being first appointments at the NHS reproductive unit consisted of the usual blood tests for me, sperm tests for dh, ultrasound and HSG for me, ultrasound for dh. The only thing that came up as being in any way not normal in these was a low volume of sperm for dh. In the meantime I had watched a programme (on something like embarassing bodies!) about a type of infertility which is commonly associated with a medical condition my dh has. It is called retrograde ejaculation, and it means that the muscle that closes the bladder in the male while ejaculation takes place isn't closing tight enough. The result is that all the semen with the sperm ends up in the bladder instead of out into the female. The low volume semen results for my dh are consistent with this. There is a definite diagnostic test, which we did not have done as the consultant (urologist) we saw at one point suggested the treatment options offered to us would be the same, regardless of those results.

Apart from NHS slowness generally, there were other things that got in the way of going faster, e.g. being away for holidays or work which clashed with being able to go for tests. The consultant urologist who cleared us for IUI, at about 9 months after being seen at the fertility unit and starting all the tests, did ask for a repeat sperm test for my dh at that point, due to the gap with the previous one, and then we could go ahead.

What happened next was the worst part of the story. There was mistake somewhere in how dh was supposed to arrange to go for that test. We'd understood that we gave the form in and the appt would turn up. It never did. Much, much later we were told we should have booked the appt there and then, but this is not how we remember the instructions (I realise now that consultant was a specialist urologist who visits the reproduction place, and I wonder if that was the source of the error ie he didn't know the appt system very well?) Anyway, the result was a regrettable two year gap of doing nothing. I know we could have chased up that appointment, but we didn't. I had gained A LOT of weight by that time, and was generally unhappy with this situation. The weight thing kept coming up in the fertility appointments too, and I did not want to push to be pregnant while having that much extra weight. (I suspect the rules also changed [we'd been warned they were going to] and my BMI would have meant we would not have been allowed treatment anyway). Eventually I managed to start losing weight last August and soon after that I saw the GP again to re-refer us. Getting control over my weight helped me to feel that I had regained some control over my life, and helped me feel more ready to chase up the fertility aspect.

Things moved again, although slowly, after being re-referred. At one point our next appointment got stuck - after phoning many times to chase it up, it eventually transpired that we had been put on the wrong waiting list, losing us about 3 months at the start of this year. We were at this point officially 'private' patients but this didn't seem to make things go any better or faster. We'd had all the investigations done on the NHS, but as we already had a child, we'd need to pay for the IUI, as we'd been told. Eventually I got an appt with the registrar - she gave us the go-ahead to start booking the IUI, but I did not leave that appointment feeling good. One repeat test I'd had done showed my reserve to be very low (not surprising now after 2 years and being beyond 35, but making me angry about how slow things had gone, and why I had let the weight thing get to me so badly and delaying things - I hadn't been expecting a new 'bad' thing to come up at that point). She also stressed the low success rates of IUI and strongly encouraged IVF. I can see where she was coming from and she had a duty to mention this, but at the same time I also think she was basing the advice on general statistics and not on the specifics of us as patients ie me and dh, and our very own particular history.

Anyway, I eventually had my first IUI this month. The previous month I had ovulation tracking. This went terribly. I have a hard to see left ovary (looking back at notes, I see this was remarked on way back when, but I didn't have recall of it until it came up again). This made the internal scans very uncomfortable while the sonographers went looking for an ovary they could not find. My ovulation that month was missed. I think it was a combination of the hard to see ovary and scanning too late (yes, I was ignored when I said I needed to be scanned early, as I ovulate early). I ended up worrying again that something was very messed up with my body, despite the regular periods, maybe I had a left ovary that was dead. I lost all hope for the next cycle, expecting to be told IUI was no longer an option for us.

All that worry was for nothing. The next month we found a follicle developing *on the right side*. At the very last appt of the previous cycle, it had finally occurred to someone to suggest that my left ovary needs to be scanned abdominally with a full bladder (bladder then emptied for the internal scan to see the right). A sensible nurse doing the following scans, which showed the follicle on the right to be growing as expected, and nothing on the left, agreed we should just forget about the left ovary and concentrate on that right one.

Despite this, at the last scan, on the Thursday, which thankfully showed a follicle ready to be ovulated, the (different again) nurse insisted on scanning me internally and looking for that left ovary again - grrrrrrr! I picked up a natural LH surge on that day, but I also took the HCG trigger that evening as directed. I went in for the IUI as scheduled 36 hours later ie Saturday. I went in with just one mature follicle. dh's sample was good (30 million sperm) - the concentration and motility had always come up quite good, just the volume problem which becomes irrelevant once the sperm is washed and prepared, and delivered through the IUI.

Things on the NHS [even though I was paying] went badly to the end for me. I waited 2 hours for the IUI. As you all probably know, the recommended time is 24 to 48 hours after trigger, with my clinic going for 36, so every single minute of that two hours for me ticked on with a tape in my head saying that my one egg was dying. I knew I had very likely ovulated on the Friday due to picking up the LH surge on Thursday. I could happily have killed someone at the end of those two hours. It took all I had not to scream the place down. They'd wasted my one good egg, that had conveniently come along on the right side ovary where it could be seen, it had developed well despite going on an unmedicated cylce etc. I knew we couldn't have another go for another two months due to work comittments. Talk about going into these procedures relaxed, huh. I lucked out when it came to the nurse doing the actual insemination though. She was ultra lovely, apologised (sincerely) about the delay, talked through everything, gave explanations and information, reassured me and answered my questions happily. She was fantastic - I'm going to write to her personally and thank her.

So here I am now with what seems to be a positive test. I thought because we were going private at our clinic that it would be like a private service. In fact it is just the usual NHS crapness and shoddiness, just with the privilege of paying for it. Yes there were occasional good people, who listened, considered, had a fab attitude and are a credit to the service. But there was also the rubbish, the messed up appointments, the unanswered phones, the receptionists who don't have a clue, the waiting, both between appointments and in the waiting room, the surly attitudes.

So here I am, trying to be cautiously positive, and hoping to give courage and hope to someone else who might be going down the awful road of infertility in the future. I hope someone gains something from the info I have added here. My 2ww was awful as it mostly is. Symptom spotting mania to the full, if I got a spot on my face it meant premenstrual, if it disappeared quickly it was pregnancy hormone making it go away, every twinge was a cramp if not gas, bloating galore, panty watching non-stop. I had work things for the two weeks and stupidly had thought they would be enough of a distraction, it was all the other way round, I was very distracted from my work!

Re things to do on the 2ww, I have been absolutely terrible. What I am about to say is in no way a recommendation to anyone else......I had spotting about day 12 pIUI, I thought it was game over and drowned my sorrows in a glass of wine; I went cycling with my brother for 3 hours (albeit at a leisurely pace) when i don't usually do any exercise other than walking about, I flew long-haul, I drank coffee, and I lugged a case of 6 bottles of wine half way around the city I was visiting. When this last thing happened I realised I must be very hormonal....I honestly do not usually go around buying up cases of wine, carrying it around on the streets and the underground, and hiding it in my luggage to get through UK customs. It is going to be a great story to tell this child if all goes well (It is not a keeping wine, alas, or I'd save a bottle for the 18th). I tested on the Friday, nearly pIUI 14days, mainly because I was getting on the plane back that afternoon and I needed to know.

The first test was very faint, hardly there, I was using one of the basic test where you get the cross. I then had to wait till I had a wee again, and this time used the clearblue digital, which said 1-2 weeks. I know it is very early days yet, but AF hasn't turned up, I've had no medication other than the trigger, although long-haul flying is about the only thing that has ever made AF late (I'm now back home). But I'm quietly hopeful and have booked the early scan that my clinic schedules. I'm going to wait till Sat to test again, hoping the clearblue now says 3-4 weeks at that point. Then I need to be on another long-haul trip for work 

Thank you if you have read so far, here is the summary for everyone else:
Me 38, dh 45
Me no problems on investigations, although low reserve of 6 at last check; obese at just over 30, came down from 35 in the last year
dh low sperm volume, but good count and motility, very likely retrograde ejaculation due to an underlying long term medical condition
dh - 3 previous kids, one with me
TTC 4 years+
Unmedicated IUI started Sept 2012, follicle at 20, trigger that evening, insemination 38 hours after on 21/9
dh sperm count 30 million at insemination
Tested bfp on 5/10
Now everything crossed
Awkward internal scans as left ovary very hard to visualise (much better if scanned abdominally)

I really wish the best of luck to everyone on here with bfps, and to those still waiting, please don't give up hope.


----------



## alex84

Bear - thank you, i say i'm not going to test but i'm not going to be able to wait, thank you for being so kind and caring it has mde me feel so much better!! going to go to bed now and hope AF doesn't arrive.

mochasquared - congratulations on the BFP and what a long but well worth while journey!! hope you little bean stays put xxx


----------



## alex84

So like clockwork, I woke up this morning and AF had already arrived:-( gutted. Well least I have work today to keep me busy then I start the clomid tomorrow, so here we go again round 2!!!!!


----------



## mrsj12

Oh Alex, unfortunately I know the feeling so sorry for you hun!   stay positive you have some good company for round 2. Have a day of doing what you like and remember you're one day closer to a bfp!!!


----------



## bearbear

So sorry *Alex * , i know exactly how your feeling today so your in good company, just allow yourself to feel gutted, eat and drink what you want and treat yourself!! Looks like we'll be going through round 2 together so here we all go again!! Keep strong, we have to believe that one day we will all be celebrating a nice BFP !! Love and hugs  xx

*mochasquared - * Thank you so much for sharing your story, it does give us all hope that we will also be blessed with a BFP!! Can i ask was it your 1st attempt at IUI? xx


----------



## mochasquared

Yes it was our first attempt.  So far so good, I am not letting myself test again until Sat, when I hope the clearblue will say 2-3 weeks as it should.  Still so very early, anything could go wrong of course.  I'm still lurking so hoping I will be around for some bfps from the round 2s (and others).


----------



## bearbear

Congratulations mochasquared on your BFP and on your first attempt thats just amazing!! So happy for you especially after everything you went through to get here! I know what you mean about it being early days but keep positive and i'm sure all will be ok, do keep us posted!! It is lovely to get some wonderful news and hopefully some of us will be joining you very soon!! Fingers crossed for us all    xx


----------



## babydreams84

Hi to all congrats to mochassquAred n very inspiring to all of us.
Gudluck to bear n alex.hopin u get ur bfp next time.
My scan was. On mon n I was hoping folly will b readyy for trigger n den I"ll
Go for my first iui. But scan showed ruptured folly so that means I have already ovulatd.so my doc. Told me to wait for next cycle for iui. M sad to. Wait 1more month.
N she also askd me to go for endometrium biopsy if af showed up.
I have heard its very painful. Plz advise me if any1 has gone thru it.

Now I'm  In my Tww. HoPing I may not need iui aftrall. Neeed all ur blessing. N gud luck n tonns of baby dust on all of us.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Congratulations mochasquare, just shows that we should all have hope! U must be over joyed  

Babydreams that must have been such a disappointment, I know that I'm always counting the days and I am quite impatient! I'm sorry u have to wait till next cycle  , good luck when the time comes.

Bearbear and Alex Sorry about ur bfn I hope the time till next cycle flies for u both and brings u great news! 

Ultrafirebug how is ur 2ww going? I can't wait to get there must be an exciting/anxious time!   you get a bfp! 

I've started my Menopur injections yesterday 75units, back on Fri for bloods and Mon for scan. I'm hoping that it won't take too long now till procedure, how long were u all on the jags for? My AMH is 48.8 so hoping that I don't over respond but maybe I might respond quickly!?

Baby dust to all x


----------



## chocolate buttons

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this iui procedure, hopefully starting to do the procedure next Monday-eek!! We've been ttc for 15mnths...just suddenly found out i have cervical scarring from a previous leep procedure which may well be the reason for it as all tests have come back fine..... fingers crossed it'll work for me!! Has anyone else had this problem with scarring??

Nicola


----------



## ultrafirebug

Choc - no sorry I haven't.  Good luck with your iui.

Law - its going ok thanks.  Been busy enough to keep my mind of it but resting too.  

Question for you ladies who have had iui - did you get low down pains the day after the proceedure?  I've have it all day and it doesn't seem to be letting up x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ultrafirebug  I did and it all normal so just rest up and it will calm down in few day  good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Becky x


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Can I just remind you that for many of our member English is not their first language and they will find it hard to understand your post if they are mainly written in "text talk" ..... Or maybe they are just old like me   .  Please try not to use too much "text talk" in your posts.

Thanks Sharry xx


----------



## bernie1971

Chocolate buttons - yes, me! You are not alone!

I had HPV which led to a small malignant tumour... this was 9 years ago... I had it removed with a trachelectomy, that is they took most of my cervix out (as well as lymph nodes) but left uterus and ovaries intact (thank goodness). After the operation I did not get my period and it turned out that because of SCARRING the cervix had blocked up. I had a further operation and got that sorted, but because I basically have no more cervix there is also no cervical mucus and getting pregnant naturally is not very realistic because the sperm would not get through the canal from vagina to uterus... Consequently!!! Look into it... Scarring is a b---- although I have heard that there are treatments, i.e. the scars can be removed. 

Feel free to PM me if you want...

Cheers

B-1971


----------



## bearbear

Welcome *chocolatebuttons* to this wonderful forum, sorry i can't help you with the scarring issue but i'm certain others will be able to help, good luck on your IUI journey   xx

AFM - i'm going to the clinic this afternoon for a scan to see how my follies are growing, i'm injecting 75units of menopur every night so hoping i have more than one follie this time round!! I have to say this time as i'm injecting everyday instead of every other day i'm feeling very tired, the girls at work said i look tired also!! Oh well its a small price to pay for our dreams eh girls!!

Love and hugs to all those on 2ww and to all those starting out on this rollercoaster of an IUI journey  xx


----------



## lucy3423

Hey everyone, 

Bear- Good luck at the clinic today, hope you have some nice sized follies growing  .

Ultrafirebug- I also had low down pains on the day after iui, but they soon settled down. Hows the 2ww going?

mochasquared- Congrats on the bfp, it gives hope to us all. Its amazing its happened on your first iui too. 

Alex84- Sorry to hear your AF arrived, good luck with your next round.

Ultrafirebug- Hows the 2ww going? and how long is it till you can test?

Chocolate buttons- Welcome to the forum, and sending you lots of luck for monday. I had my first iui last thurs and it really wasnt a bad experience at all, the worst bit was the feeling you get when they press down on your very full bladder!  Unfortunately cant advise you on the scarring issue. x x

AFM- Im currently on day 6 piui, have coped ok up until now, I havent had a single sympton since insemination day and not sure whether this is normal or not? Suddenly the wait is driving me  , Just another 8 days to go...
On the plus side ive got the rest of the week off work and got some plans made so hopefully it'll take my mind of it. x x x


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Lucy* I'm hoping doing the extra injections will have given me more than one follie this time without over stimming! Fingers crossed for good news today!! My advise to you is to try your best not to symptom spot, i did this the whole of my first 2ww and it drove me mad and in the end done me no favours when i got a BFN!! This time i plan to try and take it a lot more in my stride and just wait for the result and hope its a positive  one! Its good you have time off work, keep busy without over doing it!! Hopefully the 8 days will flyby! Good luck  xx

*Alex -* Was just wanting to see if you are ok as we haven't heard from you since your AF arrived? Thinking of you honey, hope your doing ok and now looking to the future and not the past! Big hugs   xx


----------



## cherry1

hey

just jumping back on to say hi to bearbear... sorry it was bfn last time hun, sounds like your clinic have let you cycle again immediately?  I took a month off... but going again in November.  massive     for you this time!!  xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Cherry*, a big hello to you babe, i was gutted to get a BFN last time but thats in the past now and yup i'm already on cycle 2!! Going today to check follie size so fingers crossed all is ok i will be basted sometime next week i reckon!! Good luck to you for IUI in November, lets hope we start getting some nice BFPs!! Big hugs  xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Lucy - I'm doing well thanks.  Pains are not so bad today but they keep coming in and out.  I work part time so its keeping my mind off things and I'm trying not to symptom spot.  OTD is 23rd October.  Hope the 2ww isn't sending you too crazy.

Bear - good luck for today.  Hope you have some nice big follies.

Choc - the nurse didn't tell me before hand that I needed a full bladder so I emptied it before the IUI.  I got a bit panicky about it but they said that the catheter went in perfectly so it didn't matter (phew).


----------



## alex84

HI Girls,
Thank you for your kind words. It's been kind of weird, when AF arrived  yesterday I was sort of OK (so I thought) and just sort of plodded on thought it was because I had already build myself up for a BFN because i had tested on the Saturday! So today I went into school (work) and started teaching and some students were being a bit of a pain and I had a total meltdown (not in front of the students but when i came back into the room they'd known i had been crying). So i guess now Ive dealt with it. I can't tell you why I was crying but I was.
I have started my clomid again this morning and my first scan is booked in for Tuesday. here we go on round two.
I am feeling pretty bad to be honest and can't seem to shake it.
I went to the hospital to pick my script up and need change for the car so I bought a bar of chocolate (Ive been so good)   Came home and had another meltdown with my husband and then when he was apologising for me a total B****, in my mist of tears I howled and I had a bar of chocolate. He's never laughed so hard
God this is some rollercoaster.

Bear hows your follies?

Welcome chocolatebuttons and good luck with the IUI journey!

Lucy - good luck with the wait and try not to let it drive you insane ( i should take my own advice!)


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi everyone and the new joiners

I've been missing for the last week as this journey second time round I've found so difficult. I'm taking a break this month.

Alex - just read your post and boy I understand the melt down and the tears.....it's to be expected so don't beat yourself up about it.

Bear - Hope your follies are doing okay, remember many many women conceive with one!! I'm hoping cycle 2 will be the one for you.

I may not have posted much ladies but I do read every day and I am sending positive baby dust to us all who have to endure this emotional journey of trying to conceive. Always remember that IUI does work, maybe not the 1st, 2nd, 3rd......6th, 7th or 8th time but we'll get there in the long end.

Xx


----------



## bearbear

Good morning lovely ladies 

*Alex - * Babe this journey really is very hard and to be honest i think we all cope with it extremely well, sometimes i don't think we give ourselves enough credit for what we put ourselves through!! Thing is we have to believe it will be worth it in the end and our dreams will become reality!! Don't worry about the meltdowns its all part and parcel of this process and we all go through it at some time or another!! Keep eating the chocolate if it helps and try and look forward to cycle 2!! Big hugs  xx

*Trintrin - * Nice to hear from you hun, hope your having a nice well deserved month off and are looking after yourself, fingers crossed for you for your next cycle    xx

Thank you *ultrafirebug*, I hope your 2ww is going quickly and your not doing to much symptom spotting cos it only sends you crazy !! Wishing you every luck for the 23rd Oct, i pray for a nice BFP!! xx 

*AFM -* The clinic went very well yesterday  the doctor who scanned me said everything is exactly as it should be at this stage, yay!! This time round i have 2 follicles one in each ovary measuring 11mm each with a 3rd smaller follicle in the right ovary which may or may not grow more so it looks l will either have 2 or 3 follies woop woop! I'm praying  that it will give me more of a chance for a BFP as last time i only had the one follie so fingers crossed! I go back to the clinic on Saturday for another scan to see how i'm doing but if all continues to go to plan then i should have my IUI sometime next week  I decided to stick with the same donor for round 2 as he does have proven pregnancies, wasn't sure whether to change cos of the BFN last time but thought i'd give him another go  would you girls do the same in my situation or change donor?

I hope everyone is keeping strong and those on their 2ww aren't going round the twist  Good luck and babydust  to you all xx


----------



## Trin Trin

Hey Bear, I'd try the same donor a few more times before changing. I changed after 4 cycles when trying to conceive my first, then changed and it was 3rd time lucky with the donor that worked. Good luck for next weeks IUI and I'm glad to hear your follies are growing nicely x


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Trin Trin*, i did consider changing after the 1st cycle was a BFN but decided as he had proven pregnancies that maybe i was just unlucky and so i'm going to try again with the same donor this time! I'm sure you had the same thoughts with your donor? Did you ever wonder if the reason you got a BFP was because you changed the donor? xx


----------



## geritology

DH: 36 me- 40 After 1.5 yrs of trying..and even more waiting of waiting for the right DH///I finally had my first IUI (and forgive me if I don't use the appropriate acronyms) cd7...so, we are admist our 2ww. We tried IUI b/c: my age and DH's low motility (7%). His boys showed up big time with 97% motility and 60 mill. count. I had the HcG shot cd6 to release 2 follicles. So we will keep you posted. doing hpt on cd14 for hopefully, a BFP!!


----------



## bearbear

Just wanted to say welcome to you *Geritology*, this forum is wonderful and full of lovely amazing ladies so you've come to the right place!! Good luck with your first IUI, i hope you get a nice BFP at the end of your 2ww!!   xx


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi Bear, I changed because I'd done 4 cycles with one donor and it didn't work. When I changed it still took 3 attempts!! And second time round it took 5!! although I miscarried:-( I really don't know....beginning to think I just don't get pregnant very quickly.....but saying that I have fertile friends who have tried naturally and it's taken over a year!! So I guess it taking 5 or 6 months isn't that bad? I don't know, just frustrated at the moment.

Anyway I'm hoping you'll be one of the lucky ladies where it works 2nd time round) I'm hoping to see some BFP this month and hoping you'll be one of them;-) x


----------



## bearbear

Thanks again TrinTrin, they do say on average it takes a women 6 months to fall pregnant naturally so really we should be patient but thats easier said than done!! Mind you some women only have to look at sperm and they fall pregnant, lucky things, i suppose its all down to our bodies and nature! I really hope you also get a BFP on your next cycle, you deserve it so much after all the IUI's you've had!! Fingers crossed for us both!! Take care, love and hugs     xx


----------



## mrsj12

Welcome geritology this site will give you lots of support and I have my fingers crossed for you. 

Ultrafirebug I hope that the 2ww isn't too bad.

Bear congrats on the follies, hope they do the job for you this time!

AFM - had a terrible day today, only just had my amh results and its low at only 5! Not sure if that's ok with iui or not? My cycle hasn't been cancelled so I guess it's ok?! I have had a complete meltdown today I just feel like its one thing after another! So Alex I can completely understand where you are coming from. Apparently we can't get ivf funded anymore, it's so depressing and feels completely unfair.


----------



## mochasquared

MrsJ I'm really sorry i don't know about AMH, don't think I had that done.  I was told I had a low antral follicle count at 6 (a different measure of ovarian reserve) but for us it turned out not to make a difference to success of (unmedicated) IUI.  The last registrar I saw before the IUI did put quite a bit of pressure/emphasis on me to say with that AFC result I should think about IVF sooner rather than later, but I really wanted to give IUI a go.  My reserve had been fine when checked a couple years earlier but  I was only getting older, and I put it down to that.  Hearing it at the appointment really made me feel low though, it felt like a real blow because I hadn't been expecting a new 'bad' result and something new to worry about.  (sorry I can't find the hugs!)

BearBear keeping everything cross for you and for everyone else coming up for the insemination.  

As for the 2ww, I found it the most exasperating time ever and I was hopeless at not symptom-spotting - thinking of everyone trying to get to the end of their two weeks.  That's when I found this site and just checking on here kept me a little sane.


----------



## alex84

girls have o gone completely mad or have i really forget to take my closed? 
i really don't know whether im comight g prob going g atm


----------



## bearbear

Forgive me *Alex* but i'm not sure what your asking? I hope your doing ok and don't worry about going a bit loopy  your in very good company there!  What is your latest news, are you going straight in for cycle 2? Big hugs  xx

*Mrsj - * Way back when at the start of this journey my AMH was tested and it came back very low at 1.7!! At first the doctor said it would be better to go for IVF but i explained i couldn't afford that on my own!! Anyway eventually after a few more tests i was given the go ahead by another doctor to start IUI and here i am!! I've heard many ladies still getting pregnant with a low AMH so try not to get to down about it, i know it does sometimes feel like one problem after another but i'm sure eventually you'll get there! Big hugs  xx

Thank you *Mochasquared*, back to the clinic tomorrow morning so see how my follies are doing so hopefully all is still going to plan and i'll be ready for IUI next week and then the dreaded 2ww!!

Love and hugs to everyone   xx


----------



## alex84

haha bear im so sorry its predictive text on my phone. 
its was basically i think i forgot to my clomid this morning will it matter. 
yea I've started no 2 straight away first scan on Tuesday!
how r u?


----------



## bearbear

Awww bless you Alex, bluddy predictive text   it can get you in trouble sometimes hehe! Not sure about missing a dose of Clomid as i don't take it but i wouldn't worry too much hun, missing one dose shouldn't make much of a difference, i'm sure all these hormones frazzle our brains!  !  Thats brilliant that you've started cycle 2 already like me   I found it helped me to move on from the disappointment of cycle 1! I'm doing ok, so far a follie on each ovary, i'm back to the clinic tomorrow for another scan to see how they are doing and then all being well i shall be basted next week sometime, eeeekkk! Looks like we will be on the 2ww together again  babe so we can try and keep each other sane!! Hope your ok   xx


----------



## Calluna

Alex - thank you - your predictive text post had me in fits!    I wouldn't worry too much about whether you might have missed a dose of clomid. Just mention it when you go for your scan so they can take it into account in any decisions about dosage and scheduling for this cycle.

Bear - I've changed donor this time after 5 attempts with the same one and even then it wasn't out of choice really. The one we were using had got lots of other women pregnant and always had great stats so I don't think it was down to the donor that we haven't succeeded yet. I wouldn't worry that there's anything wrong with yours after one BFN - give the guy another chance! Hope your scan goes well tomorrow and those two follies are growing nicely  

MrsJ - that must be so upsetting. Try not to lose hope - plenty of women get pregnant with lower AMH results than that. I think there's a forum specific to that on here somewhere. Is your FSH level normal? And is it just because of the low AMH result that they've cancelled your IVF funding?  

Trin - you're really sounding like you're running out of hope at the moment    This must be a really difficult time for you. Try to hold on to the fact that you know it can work for you - you will get there even if it takes a while  

Mochasquared - thanks for sharing your story - it really cheered me up when I read it  

Chocolate Buttons & Geritology - welcome and good luck!  

AFM, I had my scan yesterday and my one (unstimulated) folly was 18.4. I decided in the end to trigger 41 hours before the IUI (I'm determined that the egg will arrive at the party first this time to see if that helps!). So I triggered at 8.30pm last night and will be going in for the IUI at 1.30pm tomorrow. I've carried on testing with OPKs and my LH surge started sometime overnight last night so everything's going to plan so far. Feeling quite excited that we're doing something different this time but trying not to get my hopes up too much - not sure I could cope with going back to the desperate disappointment of the early BFNs!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Calluna*, thank you for telling me what you did re your donor, i'm pleased i've stuck with him for cycle 2, i shall await the outcome of the 2ww but if it is a BFN again then i will consider changing but may still try him again for 3rd time lucky !! Good luck for tomorrow with the IUI, i hope it all goes well, make sure you go home and rest up afterwards and i pray for a nice BFP for you at the end of the dreaded 2ww!!  xx

Wishing all you lovely ladies a good weekend, take care xx


----------



## mrsj12

Bear - thanks for your info, although I wouldn't wish you any negative issues it is nice to have someone around in the same boat. I spoke to my clinic this am as I had been driving myself nuts thinking the iui would never work after all this. I was assured that as long as I am responding well to the drugs (which I did last cycle) then it would not have an impact on the iui success. So it's just hubbys count that we have to pray improves. Apparently it's the response to ivf that is poor in those with low amh as we don't produce as many eggs. Hence my funding has been pulled. She did go on to say that this doesn't mean that ivf wont work it's just a reduced chance and as my amh is only just below the cusp she thinks that I may still respond ok. I feel a lot better now as yesterday I felt like I had hit a wall and didn't know how to pick myself up. 

Anyway fingers crossed the iui works and I don't have to concern myself about the ivf.    

Calluna - best of luck - am keeping everything crossed for you. 

Alex - I think I went mad yesterday as well so you're in good company.


----------



## geritology

thanks everyone for your support....Us women have to stick together through all this madness. Glad this site is here.


----------



## alex84

Hi Girls
hope everyone has had a nice weekend!
Calluna - I'm so glad i could make you giggle when i read it back i laughed, will not try and write whilst walking again.

Mrs J - i'm struggling this month, Im not sure if the drugs are getting to me more or what but i feel all bloated round my middle and if i eat any more veggies! and the tear omg the tears are unbelieveable this month i didnt feel it last month.

Bear  - well it turned I did in fact take my clomid, oh my lord I just don't know whats wrong with me this month. How was you scan do you have a date for basting? xx


----------



## mrsj12

Alex you are not alone, I'm not doing so good either and I'm getting frustrated with myself for not being able to shake it! I've got a higher dose this month (menopur every day)as although I responded we'll they wanted more "targets"  due to hubby's low count. Try to keep smiling Alex this could be our month!! I think I'll get basted on 22nd how about you?


----------



## alex84

Mrs J  -  I honestly can't explain why i'm feeling so down! werid ...... i'm on the same dosage as last month my first scan is tuesday so we'll see, if my cycle goes the same as last month it will either be Sunday 21st or monday 22nd. Last month I took clomid days 2- 6 and injected days 7 & 9 then basted day 13. so i'm hoping it will go the same as last month.

I'm really worried about weight over a cycle and half i've gained and its really worrying me that they will weigh me and say i can't do the treatment. i worked so hard to loose it and now its just creeping back on, but i'm eating so well and watching everything i eat i just don't know what else i can do! has anyone else been weighed through their cycle at scans iui days?


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi Alex 

I have been putting on weight too and it's hard work to keep it down. I have panicked about getting weighed again but not been an issue. I have been back 3-4 times and again 2mo for bloods, scans etc and have not been weighed since first app. I think they just check at initial appointment. I joined SW again last week as u can eat so much on that and still lose. Try not to worry you have enough on your mind without the added pressure. Keep doing what you are doing and I'm sure u will be fine


----------



## alex84

well lawnmonkey I say i have been good then went for food shop today, whole trolley healthy, then i only got a share bag or mcoys crispa and ate the lot. I feel so low its rediculous. I think its because every hospital appointment i went to it was right let see how much weight youve lost and last cycle they didn't but I don't know i worry then you think have i not got bfp because ive gained weight.


----------



## Lawmonkey

bad days suck! 
I know it's really hard, if I got weighed I would be turned away which would be hard to deal with, again! I had a bad day last week and ate a large bar of chocolate! But just went right back on it the next day. I think the key is that if we do over indulge not to keep doing it, my biggest problem is comfort eating which I think we could all do every day coz of this! At least ur trying ur best to eat healthy and start fresh 2mo as I say they haven't weighed me so far so it might just be an initial weigh. 
There are a number of really heavy woman that get pregnant naturally my neighbour is 19stone after coming down from 21st she got pregnant and had a healthy baby boy.  

All we can do is try our best, try not to put too much pressure on yourself


----------



## alex84

i know i'm in the same boat! its so fustrating, you just don't know wheter your coming and going and the worlds worst for comfort eating. We'll just have to wait and see, i might try slimming world or weight watchers might help!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Good for u  Slimming world is good coz u can do it wen ur pregnant as well and pretty much no counting other than healthy extras. Makes life easier lol! Good luck I'm sure we will all get there in the end  x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi all not been on for a while, had a bit of a day was @ a christening today and feel awful coz I just feel so jealous and my friends were all asking how I was getting on, I really don't know what to say to them as I didn't want to really talk about it as would prob end up a sobbing mess.

Good news is tho am going for basting 2morrow and really hoping for 3rd time lucky I have a size 25 follie which is the best I've had and dp has been cut off for over a week so hope his swimmers are pumped up going for gold like olympic stylee..lol just feel everything is textbook this time even managed to lose bit more weight so just more positive for this 1


----------



## mochasquared

Lots of positive vibes to everyone.

I know how the weight thing can get you down.  I lost two years because all the fuss about weight really got to me and i felt it was all my fault.  I did need to loose weight anyway and finally got to grips with myself and lost two stone and felt able to go back.  Could be they made a difference to my conceiving, but I will never know, because I am more convinced than ever that it was dh's sperm that was the problem.  However being less overweight helps with a healthy pregnancy, so good reason to stay on top of weight for that as well.  Funnily enough they did stop weighing me - that was from the appt at which I was weighed and was 7 kilos less from when I had been two years before (at leas the consultant made positive noises about that, which was encouraging).  However there was one nurse doing my scans who tried to make out my hard to see ovary was because of my weight.  She got her head bitten off - I was too annoyed that I had let myself loose two years because of the weight and I told her I was having none of it now.  Feel slightly embarassed about it now, but she was a real cow and didn't really take on how vulnerable I was feeling and how worried I was that my disappearing ovary was going to stuff up any chances of IUI.  Just went on about my weight.

Could the hormones be causing water retention/bloating?

Calluna, I had trigger on Thurs and basting on Sat, with 38 hour gap so keep having good feeling for you.  And I had my basting on 21st, so good feeling also for the two of you hoping to go in on that date.  I know you do clutch at every hope in this game don't you?  When I pulled out my knickers on the day I went in I even thought - oh goody red ones, lucky colour - then realised how ridiculous I was being.

Really really hoping for some more bfps on this thread - sending morepositive vibes.


----------



## bearbear

Good morning lovely ladies,

*Mrsj, Alex - * I hope you are both feeling a little better, these hormones really do play with your emotions don't they!! This time round like you Mrsj they increased my menopur and i'm injecting everyday and i've noticed a difference!! I am extremely tired and last night my tummy bloated out so much i already looked 6 months pregnant!! Alex try your best not to worry to much about the weight thing, i doubt they will weigh you again and the thing is even though your having moments of naughtiness your doing the right thing by mainly eating healthilly so don't beat yourself up hun!! Big hugs to you both  

Hello *shellmcglasgow,* good luck for your basting tomorrow, looks like we'll be on our 2ww together as i'm hoping to be basted up Weds/Thurs! Sending positive vibes your way  

AFM - Went to the clinic on Saturday for another scan, follie on the left ovary this time is taking the lead, the follie on the right hadn't grown much more since last scan but the nurse said there is still time! I go back to the clinic on Tuesday morning to see how they are doing and going by that they will decide when basting will be but it looks like it will be either Weds or Thurs!! I really want the follie on the right to grow more as i was really hoping for 2 follicles this time so yesterday i spent the day with a hot water bottle on my belly willing them to grow hehe , fingers crossed all goes to plan................ 

Wishing all of you lots of positive thoughts , hope those that are hormonal like me aren't going to loopy  lets try our best to keep hold of our sanity!! 

  xx


----------



## Calluna

Bear & MrsJ - thank you - my IUI didn't go quite so smoothly this time. It's always been straightforward before but this time they had a bit of trouble. I've had a little bleeding ever since but not enough to worry about. Well, I did say I wanted everything to be different this time so I suppose I shouldn't complain! 

MrsJ - I'm glad you're feeling reassured about the IUI having a good chance of success. It's really unfair that they've cancalled your IVF funding when there's every chance that would work too - they might not get so many eggs but you only need one good one! I'm sure they just look for any excuse not to give funding. Fingers crossed the IUI will work for you and you won't need the IVF anyway!   

Bear - I'm glad your scan went well - hope that right hand folly picks up again by the time you go back for the next scan so you have two good big ones  

Mochasquared - thank you for the positive vibes! - All my other IUIs have been at least 12 hours before I've ovulated and I think this one was just slightly afterwards so we'll see if that does the trick...

Shell - good to see you back. Don't beat yourself up about feeling jealous at the christening - it's perfectly understandable! You will get there before too long! Hope your IUI goes smoothly today. Will be good to have you join us on the 2ww  

In case it helps those trying to lose weight - I found that it really helped me when I switched my focus to eating enough good stuff rather than denying myself bad stuff. I make sure I eat at least 10 generous servings of fruit and veg every day (with at least 5 being veg) and at least two calcium-rich foods (like cheese, yoghurt or nuts) and two iron-rich foods (like lentils, beans or red meat). By the time you've fit that in, there just isn't as much room for bad stuff! I feel like I'm eating more than I've ever eaten in my life (I take twice as long to eat my dinner as my DH because of the mountain of veg on my plate!) but I've come down from a BMI of 28 to 25 over about a year without really making any other effort. I still regularly eat a large bar of chocolate in one sitting but I don't have whole days full of bad food because I still have to fit in all the good stuff. And I certainly don't feel deprived. In fact, as my DH loves to point out, it sometimes seems like I never stop eating!


----------



## Calluna

*Sharry* - can you add me to the front page please? IUI 13th Oct, OTD 27th Oct. Thank you!


----------



## bearbear

*Calluna,* sorry to hear basting wasn't that smooth but at least its all done now and all you can do is get through the 2ww, i shouldn't be far behind you so we can drive each other crazy  or maybe i should say keep each other sane!  Fingers crossed for all of us, i pray  we all get BFP's this time, its about time we had some good news!!  xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi all well thats me done can u add me to front sharry iui today otd 30/10/12, all went well with basting and currest sitting  with my feet up and a chocy biscuit. am keeping busy for the next 2ww and hope I do't go nuts.

lawnmonkey - how did u'r scan go u ready yet?

how is every1 else hope all scans and any other bastings went well x


----------



## Lawmonkey

Shellmcglasgow: glad everything went well and good for u relaxing! Take it easy today and then get busy! Hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much! 
Scan 2day ok only one at 10 and some starting to grow. Back on Thurs, they called to change this was meant to be wed. Hoping they grow fast lol! Really had been hoping to have it done this week coz of hols  ah well shouldn't complain at least they r growing! X


----------



## shellmcglasgow

u never know still might be this week, I went on thu had 1 @ 12 went in for scan sat and hey presto it was 25. triggered that night went in today, so if u'rs get to 17 which isn't much they might go for it on sat, fingers crossed for u x


----------



## Lawmonkey

Thanks shellmcglasgow  I hope so had a hot water. Ottle on my tummy all day as read it helps! I wasn't sure if they had appointments on a sat?! Hope they do as fingers crossed will be ready for then if not it could be mon and feel its a bit of a cheek to ask for time off after having a weeks hol! Ah well mows a time to be selfish! X


----------



## shellmcglasgow

yeah they're open on a sat, and if u do need mon just get them told...not like u can really choose x


----------



## Lawmonkey

Ha, I know ur right  glad that sat could be an option though, just keep my fingers crossed! Good luck on ur 2ww  x


----------



## bearbear

Afternoon everyone ,

Good luck on your 2ww *shellmcglasgow* i hope it goes quickly with not too much stressing or symptom spotting!! I pray for a nice BFP for you  xx

Good Luck *Lawmonkey* i've been doing exactly the same with the hot water bottle, lets hope it helps our follicles to grow nice and big!! I keep giving mine a daily pep talk hehe , not sure it helps and all my work collegues think i'm mad but hey ho!! Keep us posted xx 

*Alex - * How did your scan go? xx

*AFM -* Went this morning to the clinic, looks like its going to be just the one follicle for me again this month, bit gutted to be honest as it was looking promising that i might have 2 but the one on the right ovary has stopped growing! Today my follie measured 17mm, wish it was bigger but i still have a couple of days, i take my last shot of menopur tonight, then on Wednesday at 3.30pm i'm giving myself the trigger and IUI is on Thursday at 3.30pm!! EEeekkk, just hoping that my follicle is big enough, what do you girls think? Also my womb lining needs to get thicker so they have increased my progynova tablets to 4 a day!!

Luck and best wishes to everyone, lets get some positive vibes going for some BFP's very soon!!   xx


----------



## alex84

*bear* - good luck i'll keep my fingers crossed that its grows a little bit more.

*shelly* - good luck on the 2ww and try not to let it drive you insane.

My scan today went ok, no follies on the left and 3 on the right with one measuring 12mm which is ok for day 8 in my cycle back Thursday to check on them. I didn't know a hot water bottle helps! what does it do?


----------



## bearbear

Well don't quote me Alex but i think a hot water bottle helps to stimulate the blood flow which in turn makes your follies grow, i could be wrong but i think thats right   xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

I used a hot water bottle and one of my follies went from not being noticed on the scan to 20mm in 3 days!  X


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hi ladies can u add me to the list please, we had iui today so otd is 30thoct eeekkkkk!
Here I am again lol fx it works again for us and sending u all lots of baby dust!! X


----------



## bearbear

Hi Em,

My first cycle went as planned and i didn't overstim, i had just the one follicle, unfortunately i went on to get a BFN   but i moved straight on with cycle 2 and i'm getting basted tomorrow eeekk!! Once again i only have the one follicle and this time they increased my menopur injections to everyday instead of every other day so it seems my concerns re overstimming were unjustified!! 

It seems like the LWC is quite popular, there are a few of us on here that go there!! So where are you on this journey? how you doing? 

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

why is it the minute my 2ww start every1 around me falls pregnant without even trying...lol  

oh well fingers crossed I'll be joining them and have a pregnant buddy  

how was every1 today hope those follies are growing and behaving themselves?


----------



## bearbear

Well hopefully *shellmcglasgow* some of their good luck will rub off all all of us!! 

I gave myself my trigger at 3.30pm today and basting is at 3.30pm tomorrow so please can i also be added to the list!!  

Let the 2ww madness begin!!  xx


----------



## kirstykb1

hey girls
how is every1 lots going on, on here!
had my 4th scan 2day and am booked in 4 insemination friday
has any had a trigger shot when there follicle is on 16mm?
xxxx


----------



## alex84

oh bear how exciting! I do find it interesting how different clinics do different triggers etc. MY clinic do midnight trigger and then 36 hours later.

I did my second menpour injection tonight and it hurt, i made myself bleed!  :-( Got second scan tomorrow so hopefully they getitng bigger  
xxx

Kirsty mine was 18mm last month

Shelly I just logged onto ******** and one of my friends has just posted a scan picture :-( it's so depressing.


----------



## mrsj12

Best of luck bear!! Fingers crossed for you. 

Ouch Alex, I stabbed my thumb earlier this month and couldn't believe how much it hurt! 

I know the feeling shellmcglasgow, 2 of my good friends are pregnant right now and it definitely hurts even though I am so happy for them. 

AFM I'm due for a scan Friday and praying for some good big follies. I don't know about anyone else but I desperately need some positivity! I took the news about my amh pretty badly and just feel like nothing's working and I desperately feel like I should be thinking positive but it feels like such a struggle this month.


----------



## shellmcglasgow

morning all

mrsj12 - think positive I don't know if u seen my earlier post but I went from my follie being a 12 to 25 in 2 days which has never happened b4 but for someone unknown fantastic reason it did so it can happen.

alex84 - oh mrs don't be making u'rself bleed, they defo make us work for it tho don't they (but it'll be worth it), same for me with ** I work with 1 of the bfp girls although she doesn't know my situ u could just tell u'r workmates rather than posting a scan on **, so impersonal does noone talk face to face anymore?

kirstykb1 - exciting times ahead for u, my last iui I was 16mm and it nearly happened just didn't stick so it can happen x 

bearbear - oh I hope so I met up with my dp friends last night and they are due in 5 wks I gave her a big hug hoping some babydust will rub off...lol things that go thru my head I do worry sometimes, good luck for u'r iui it's a great feeling to get this far now all we can do is hope for the best result x

twinbutterfly - me too how are we gonna cope...I've filled my socail calendar up big time just to keep me from thinking too much as I have no time to myself...of course am still in work and got internet access..lol

Lawmonkey - good luck today with u'r scan hope u get the go ahead for sat x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

forgot to ask does any1 know how many days after basing u might get implantation? just wondering as don't want to be over doing things at this time?


----------



## bearbear

Morning girlies,

*Shellmcglasgow - * I think this whole process just sends you a bit loopy, today i'm wearing red as my nan always said where red for luck!! i salute every magpie i see and the other week i went and sat on my pregnant supervisors chair lol........... your not alone  xx Also i believe it takes roughly a week before implantation, not 100% though. xx

*Mrsj - * Good luck for your scan tomorrow, hopefully your follies will have gone into overdrive and grown nice and big!! i'm hoping my lead follie which was 17mm on Tuesday has now grown to a good size for IUI today! xx 

*Alex - * Silly billy making yourself bleed although i have a confession, i also did this time round as well hehe  must of been a bit heavy handed!! Also a few of my jabs hurt me a little more than usual, i wondered if this was because i was injecting everyday this time! How are you doing? xx 

*Kirsty - * On my 1st cycle my lead follie was 18mm, i'm now on my 2nd cycle and having IUI later today and on Tuesday my lead follie was 17mm but i'm hoping that would of grown in the last couple of days!! Try not to worry, i'm sure 16mm would be fine, i've heard of BFP's with less than that so it can happen! xx 

Wishing everyone going through scans or who are already on their 2ww Good luck  and positive thoughts  , lets pray  for some good news on this board really soon, a nice few BFP's is just what the doctor ordered me thinks! 

I'm having IUI at 3.30pm today so can you all please send positive vibes my way   xx

Hugs all round


----------



## mochasquared

Sending everything your way *bear*   for today

*Shell* I had two tiny spots on pIUIDay11 - might've been implantation bleeding? dunno, I then tested +ve on Day13 so I don't know if that is plausible (although not sure if you count basting day as Day 1 or Day 0?)

MrsJ I know how you feel as when the registrar told me about my low follicle reserve it felt like a real blow and I was so down. Also the business with not finding my left ovary and them missing my ovulation first cycle when they were monitoring just made me really doubt my body and feel it had let me down, nearly gave up all hope. I was prepared to go in the next cycle and be told to forget about IUI as an option, but no, there was that one follie on the right that grew. It is easy in hindsight to say I should have ignored them and stayed positive, but it is just not easy when you are in the middle of it. So I know where you are coming from, but please try not to let it get you down.

C'mon follies, there have got to be more bfps before this thread winds up - I'm going to have to wean myself off here, but this place was my solace on 2 ww, I was loopy enough, but would have been completely insane without it. I just can't help checking back and wanting more success for all the other lovely supportive ladies on here.


----------



## lucy3423

Hey everyone, 

Just a quickie from me, had a bfn today  and im absolutely gutted!.  It was my first attempt at iui but somehow that doesnt make it feel any less painful/easier. Will catch up with personals 2moro as im on a late shift today. 

Bear- Wishing you lots of luck today for your iui. and sending lots of   to you. x x x


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *mochasquared,*it would be lovely to see some more BFP's on this thread!! Lets keep praying  and keeping everything crossed for everyone  xx

So sorry *Lucy*it was a BFN this time, i also felt extremely gutted after i did the test, but as the day went on i picked myself up. that was just over 2 weeks ago now and i'm already going for IUI number 2 today!! I decided once the dreaded AF arrived that it was time to draw a line under cycle 1 and move on to cycle 2!! This time round i'm determined to take it more in my stride and stay quietly positive! ! Allow yourself today to feel down, we are only human and its not nice when you get a BFN, treat yourself to something nice and then try to look to the future and your next cycle!! Big hugs  xx


----------



## alex84

I logged on this morning and the thread had disapeared from my bookmarks, (maybe i deleted by accident but it scared me) lol 

Ok so I went for my second scan today. I took clomid day 2 - 6, injected day 8, scan 9, injected 10 and scan today and I have 3 eggs but one is 20mm so they said it is ready and trigger tonight that mean IUI nº2 in Saturday, I'm i thinking this is quick, people seem to be going  for more scans, I'm not complaining just curious.

Bear - how was you IUI today? I think the Mr is doing my IUI this time and not one of the fertility nurses makes me a little uncomfortable, i don't know why lol

Ahhh Lucy I'm gutted for you, I've been devastated for the last two week its ony really today when they said one of my eggs was ready I've started to get ready, I can't say I'm as excited as last time though.

MrsJ how are you feeling?


----------



## alex84

Still awake waiting to trigger ............ knackered and its a school night i'm going to be soo tired tomorrow in work! hopefully it will be worth it


----------



## bearbear

Hey Alex,

Wow things are moving quick for you, so what day will basting take place? it should be absolutely fine, your follicle is mature so i can't see any problems there! 

I had IUI number 2 yesterday and everything went well, it really helped having a full bladder even though i was desperate for a wee!!    The doc that done it was excellent at explaining everything! I was worried that i was going to have to go to the loo straight after IUI, she told me that was fine, she said that the sperm is put directly into your womb and within 5 minutes they are already in your fallopian tubes!! Quick little buggers!  That made me feel lots better! So now its the 2ww, here we go again hey hun! You will only be testing 2 days behind me so once again we are in it together  ! This time round i'm going to be a lot calmer and take it more in my stride! Don't know about you but because i got the BFN the first time i'm almost resigned to a BFN this time which in a way is better as that way if it is a wonderful BFP it will be a wonderful surprise!! 

Hope your ok sweetie, take care and good luck for tomorrow!!    xx


----------



## mrsj12

Lucy - so sorry to hear your news. As Bear says have a day for yourself and then try to look forward (easier said than done I know).  

Bear - Great news for you. I will be joining you on the 2ww again next week.  

Mochasquared - thanks for your supportive words, it really does help. 

Alex - good luck with the basting.  

AFM - I was really pleased this am at my scan, there are 3 big follie ready to go and one that she thinks will be full size by Monday for the basting. Normally wouldn't be able to go ahead with 4 but as hubby's count is low she is ok with it and says it will give us a greater chance. I was also pleased as she said that it was a really good response and for IVF you would use 3 times the doseage of menopur so I could respond well even with low AMH.


----------



## bearbear

Thats brilliant news *Mrsj*, Everything crossed for both of us this time round!! We really do need some BFP's on here very very soon!!    xx


----------



## lucy3423

Thanks everyone for the supportive messages, been back to the hospital today hoping to start round two but unfortunately the foliicle has bled within itself and is still enlarged  ?? sounded a bit confusing to be honest but it basically means i cant continue to round two iui until my next cycle, pretty gutted about that to be honest but its not safe to start until then so heres to the waiting game again...

Bear- Sounds like iui 2 has gone really well , so happy for you. I really hope you have a better 2ww , i know how hard it can be. I have ordered that book you recommended from amazon by Sarah Rayner so i'll be giving that a read on my next cycle. 

Mrsj- Thats great news to hear you've got 3/4 nice big follies avaliable , hopefully that'll set you up well for insemination.

Alex- Have u had you insemination 2day? Hope all went well. Sending you some 


Heres hoping for some nice bfp's on here soon, Im keeping everything crossed for all you ladies !!
I need to feel like there is some hope for me. Feeling a bit sorry for myself today. x x x


----------



## Calluna

Hello ladies!

Lucy - sorry to hear it was a BFN and you can't get straight into the next cycle.    Hope you manage to have a relaxing break and everything crossed for a BFP on your next cycle  

Bear, Shell, Twinbutterfly and Kirsty - I'm glad you're all safely onto the 2ww - hope you're managing to stay sane so far! I'm 6 days in and it's really dragging! I've had a constant headache for most of it so far and I usually don't get headaches at this time in my cycle so I wonder whether that could be from the trigger shot?? - anyone else had that? There are so many of us on the 2ww now - there must surely be some BFPs to come!  

Shell, I think implantation can be anywhere between 5 and 12 days after IUI but most often between 7 and 9. 

Alex - good luck for your IUI tomorrow - hope it goes smoothly and fingers crossed for a BFP 

MrsJ - 3-4 follies is fantastic and great that they're letting you go ahead - let's hope one of them is the one!


----------



## alex84

hey girls just had iui and lieing  with ones legs in the air. nurse just said we had 90 million count this month and 73% motile. 
I've felt a lot morrow this time round like tube going in and the actual inscemination!
there's loads of us on 2ww ttogether there's got to be some positives!
ash Lucy i hope your ok! sometimes you just to feel down have a good cry it really does help! xxxx


----------



## lucy3423

Thanks Alex, I have had a good cry, still feeling disappointed but i do feel better for it. And like you said with all you ladies on your 2ww , we are bound to get some bfp's on here, and i am really looking forward to seeing that. x x x


----------



## mrsj12

Wow Alex that's another amazing count! Sending you   thoughts. 

Lucy I'm sorry you can't go straight away again but it's better that everything is ok before your next round!


----------



## bearbear

*Lucy -* So sorry to hear that news, i can totally understand your disappointment, i suppose there isn't a lot you can do, its just one of those horrible things that happen but try and keep your chin up and look forward to starting your next cycle very soon!! Your health has to come first so that when you get that BFP everything is as it should be  xx

*Alex -* Wow that count is brilliant, so pleased all went well!! My donor sperm count this time was 12 mil with 71% motile so a fair bit less than you but i suppose it only takes one!! Funny you should say about feeling everything this time as i was the same, i actually felt the catheter and insemination as well so lets hope thats a good sign for us both!! When i came home from IUI on Thursday i laid straight on my bed with 3 pillows under my pelvis hehe  the things we do!! Just take it easy and let the 2ww begin, looks like we're in it together once again!!    xx

*Calluna, Mrsj -* I hope you are both doing ok, Calluna i hope the 2ww is going well and your not doing any symptom spotting!! Mrsj i hope your follies are coming along nicely and basting will not be to far away and then you can join us on the lovely 2ww!

Love and hugs to all you lovely ladies, sending positive thoughts    xx


----------



## samantha24

Good evening all, i have started the process of iui. cd2 started clomid 100mg 4xdays then Gonal f pen 150 4xdays had my scan which shown 7 follicles on right side and 6 on left all growing at the same rate. yesturday and today done 225 of gonal f pen to get my eggs to 18-20 in size. have my scan in the morning. my husband has a low count of 2.4million with poor mobility. just want any advice about amount of folicles and other stories. just a little nervous that tomorrow she will tell me i have no mature eggs.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies
Sorry I have been AWOL  as I have been so busy with builders in my house  aghhhhh  thank god I have gone for my 2nd DIUI in reprofit and I am CD11 and 1st scan today  but my CBM say high  aghhhhhh smiley was suppose to happen this morning  thank god I got my flight home on Wednesday night so praying I get my 1st smiley tomorrow morning then 2nd smiley on wed morning and have IUI wed morning then fly home wed night phew  do any of you ladies know whether it matter to have IUI on 1st or 2nd peak  as last time I did it on 2nd peak cd11 which I got pregnant but early MC so I wanted to make sure that happen again.
Thank you and really pray that we all will get our BFP this month 
Becky7 xxxx


----------



## bearbear

Good Morning lovely ladies ,

*Samantha24* - Welcome to this wonderful forum and the rollercoster that is the IUI journey! I'm on IUI no 2 and at present on day 4 of the dreaded 2ww!! For both my IUI's i've only had one mature follicle measuring around 18mm! Now i know my clinic would cancel the IUI if i had anymore than 3 follicles as there is a chance of multiple births but some clinics are different! I think most clinics like to see the follice reach 18mm before proceeding with IUI but that said i know it is quite possible to have a mature follicle that is less than that and have heard of ladies getting pregnant with follicle ranged between 14 to 15mm! Hopefully you are responding well to the treatment, good luck for your scan today do let us know how it goes?  xx

*Becky* - I'm not to sure of the answer to your question as i've never waited for my natural ovulation and have always just triggered when the clinic say so! Out of interest do you think its better to wait for natural ovulation? xx

Hope everyone who is on their 2ww is getting on ok and is staying calm and definately not symptom spotting!! I have been a lot more relaxed this time round and just taking it all in my stride! Just praying for some nice BFP's on here very very soon   xx


----------



## E11e

Morning All,

I took some time away from the boards after my first IUI didn't work, but back for round 2 and determined it's going to work this time 

So sorry to read about the recent BFNs on this thread - looks like a run of good luck is definately in order!

*Shellmcglasgow * - I see you're on the 2ww at the mo, and not without a little drama. Maybe that's a good sign?! Fingers crossed!

*bearbear* - sounds great that you're being more relaxed this cycle, any tips for doing the same and taking things in our stride? I have the intention to do that all the time, and you always read about the lucky cycle being the one that the woman has chilled out on, but I just can't switch my head off. Maybe I need some sort of behavioural training, like snapping an elastic on my wrist every time I think about it. But I suspect I'll just end up with a very sore wrist 

AFM - well I'm on to round 2 and been stimming on the lowest dose of menopur for a week. Scan this morning showed follicles at 14,13,12 and several at 11 and smaller. So I got the obligatory warning about over-responding, but I'm back tomorrow for another scan and hoping only a couple reach maturity. All being well I'll get basted on Thursday.

Does anyone know, if I do end up over responding could I switch to IVF at another clinic on this same cycle? I'm doing IUI on NHS and whilst I know that I can go private at the same NHS clinic, if I were paying for IVF I'd chose a different clinic in my area as their success rates are higher. I just don't know if they'd take me at this stage having had half treatment at a different clinic? Hoping that won't be an issue though, and that I get basted later this week as planned.

E11e.x


----------



## alex84

*Bear, Mrs J *- Thanks it is a good count but last months was better and still didn't work, so we will just have to wait and see. I'm a little worried that I might have over done it yesterday I done all the catering and cakes for my cousins babies christening and worried that I've ruined my chances before I even start. I still don't feel anything bit achy but think thats the busy day I had yesterday and this time last month I was ill but feel much better this time round. try and stay     and its half term this week so only 4 more teaching days   

Welcome *Samantha* and good Luck on you IUI journey sending lots of   thoughts. My clinic is the same as bears and if theres any more than 2 they won't do the treatment.

*Becky* - good luck with this round xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I had my 1st scan CD11  and CBM said high  but the scan said I ovualate today and my follie is 20-25 and lining is 11mm  and to have IUI at 2pm today  aghhhhhh bl##y CBM  so guess we can't relies on CBM.done my trigger an hour ago and only an hour to go for IUI.
Bear bear , alex84  thank you
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Hello *E11e,* Last month was my 1st IUI and i was just so anxious the whole time, i symptom spotted absolutely every little twinge or "sign" and to be honest by the end of the 2ww i was pretty much convinced i was going to get a BFP!! Then when i did the test and it was a BFN  i like everyone on here was totally gutted but i decided to learn by my mistakes and that next time round i was going to be totally different!! So here i am round 2 and 4 days post IUI and i so far have been lots calmer! Its not easy but i think the main change is not to symptom spot, that will do you no favours what so ever! I've also asked friends/family not to ask me if i've had any signs as that doesn't help either! Now i'm not saying i don't think of what the outcome will be because of course i do but this time i'm more geared up for a BFN and to be honest i prefer it that way as if i was to be blessed with a BFP it would be the best surprise ever! Try your best to keep busy without over doing it and keep as calm and relaxed as you possible can! As my mum says, whatever will be will be, its in g-ds hands! Good luck to you, i hope Thursday goes well, make sure you let us know!?   xx

Hey *alex,* Try not to worry about the count etc, remember it only takes one so sending you some babydust ! Also i'm sure you haven't ruined your chances by over doing it! Just think of all the girls out there that are running around doing normal things that are pregnant and don't even know it!! As long as you try and take it easy as much as you can you'll be fine! Now i do hope your not symptom spotting young lady  DON'T DO IT hehe , it'll send you crazy ! Positive vibes  and hugs  xx

*Becky - * How exciting, your follie is a good size and 11mm is an excellent womb lining so fingers crossed for you, i hope IUI goes well, at least you haven't got long to think about it!! Can i ask what CBM stands for?   xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey bear ear thank you and yes am please with it especially at my age lol and CBM is clear blue monitor  is to tell me my 2 day of peak  unless my wee was too late as I have done all my wee wee late last night and I didn't test it only this morning when I have been waiting for my wee to come so it could either be me not testing last night or it the CBM
Becky7   xx


----------



## bearbear

Yes *Becky*, thats brilliant, my follies don't seem to grow much past 18/19mm, i even doubled up on my menopur this month but still the same but at least i get one to respond and i suppose thats all it takes! So do you normally try and wait for your natural ovulation? xx


----------



## mrsj12

Hi everyone I had my basting this morning so am joining you on the 2ww. Am currently lying in the sofa with pillows under my backside - the things we do!! Have found it really tough this month but my clinic are great and they always give me hope, I must stop thinking the worst!!

Samantha - welcome to the forum. I am in a similar boat with low count etc. this is my 2nd iui and this time I was allowed to go ahead with 4 follies due to the low count. Apparently it was a better sample this time even though the numbers were slightly lower (better swimmers). There are women who have been successful with less than 1 million so although our counts may not be great there is still hope. Stay positive! 

E11e and becky7 welcome back - I think we're due some good luck on here soon! Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## BECKY7

Bear bear yes sorry we do wait for natural ovulation  and I was on clomid 100mg but when I did my last ICSI I was on gonal f and menopur and my follie was slow that I had to carrying on injection to another week and the highest I can get to is 18-18-16  Weird eh  and I was told IUI and IVF and similar %  just more money so think I am gonna stick to IUI  from now on.
Becky7 xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

mrsj12 - fab news good luck honey u've got as good a chance as all of us, just relax today.


alex84 - try not too worry about doing too much I still do excercise as normal I asked the nurses and my instructor about it and all said I could still carry on as long as I didn't do zumba so am sure alot of baking will have been ok.

E11e - thanx yeah my last try was a bit of a mare at the end and had a bit of a scare on this try too but the clinic hadn't informed me that I might have some bleeding due to the basting as it wasn't as smooth as my last 2 but fingers, toes crossed that this will be the 1

bearbear - well done on staying relaxed on 2ww whats the seceret? lol am doing quite well on mine 2 although I hate pesseries trying to fit them in the evening is a bit a nightmare but needs must.

BECKY7 - fab news that'll be a weight off for u'r flights home good luck x

samantha24 - welcome u've some to the right place, going by the 2 u have at 18/20 my clinic would go to basting with that but if more grow then I would be cancelled as too much risk for multiple birth so fingers crossed u've got 2 nice follies there, not sure about DP motility but it only takes 1 and it'll be right where it needs to be, good luck with scan hope u get to basting x

Calluna - well we're half way there woo hoo, I've been keeping busy  so I don't think about it too much and drive dp mad lol starting to get impatient now though can't wait to test day so excited!

good luck to every1 scanning today hope u get some nice big follies but not too many, defo need some BFP on here soon I don't think my wee brain can handle the wait x


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Mrsj,* OOoooo how exciting, your all basted up and have joined us on the 2ww!! Pleased to hear your chilling on the sofa!! I did exactly the same thing with the cushions under my bum after IUI so your not alone there  There is always hope and that is why we must never give up and remember, this time round, no symptoms spotting!!    xx

Thank you *Becky,* The clinic asked me this time if i wanted to wait for my natural ovulation before IUI but once again i opted to trigger when my follie was big enough which was on CD14!! Not sure if there is any difference in success rates from doing it naturally but from what i've read there isn't so we shall see!   xx

*Shellmcglasgow - * I have no secrets really to keeping calm, i think its got a lot to do with not symptom spotting though as all that did last time was get me all excited and made me anxious and then i got a BFN which i wasn't expecting! So this time i'm just not going there! If i think about the test day at all i just think to myself it'll most likely be a BFN but if it is a BFP my dreams would have come true and i'd be the luckiest girl alive! Whatever will be will be, if it is another negative its onto IUI number 3!!   xx NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi everyone, started bleeding today. Tomorrow is OTD so will test but not hopeful.  Will be having a months break as on holiday Saturday for a week so unable to have IUI but will be baby dancing when back (DH is not coming with me) x


----------



## alex84

ultrafirebug im sorry that witch has turned up. enjoy your holiday and you never know the relaxation might help! xxx


----------



## bearbear

Sorry to hear that *ultrafirebug*, its horrible when the witch turns up but do still do the test as you never know!! Sending big hugs to you  xx


----------



## rina_k

Hello Ladies,

I'm completely new to this forum, although i have been reading it for a while now and have followed some stories posted here.

I have just started my first DIUI and I'm on my second day of Clomid (5 days total) with Gonal-f shot on Sunday (very excited and hopefull), but does anyone know if you can take Paracetamol whilst taking Clomid? I don't know if it's the Clomid causing my headache but it's much stronger than normal.


I have to say I'm very excited to join this forum!


----------



## BECKY7

Hi rink k  yes it all normal to have this horrible sharp headache  so drink a lot more of water as that was cause the headache worse  so drink up to 2 litres but It will go away once you finish your clomid. It nasty I know but hey ho
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Hi *Rina_k*, a big welcome to you and this wonderful forum, i have found it to be a tower of strength to me and i'm sure you will to, all the ladies are lovely and we are all in the same boat!!

Now i normally have menopur injections which also causes me to get a headache but the doctor at the clinic told me it is absolutely fine to take paracetomol right up until IUI, in fact he also said i could take ibuprohen, so i should imagine you'd be the same with Clomid!

Good luck on your IUI journey, i hope everything goes well for you, keep us posted   xx


----------



## rina_k

Wow, thank you for such quick responses. It's really good to know someone is always there!

I have my first scan on Monday and we will see how it goes from there! Cross your fingers!


----------



## shellmcglasgow

afternoon all

rina_k - welcome u've come to the right place we're all in the same boat so there's always someone feeling the same fustration or impatientness on here and it has helped me loads just asking questions I forgot to ask clinic or even just worries that may seem silly am sure we've all thought the same, good luck with u'r scan on mon hope u've got my nice follies growing away x

bearbear - if I could bottle up some of u'r positivty I would be a millionaire but u'r right if it's meant to be it will be, am not symtom spotting either like u we'll be the happiest girls alive to get bfp, I do like to daydream a little of getting it but try to hold back so I don't get too upset, for me this is my last iui I will be moving onto ivf but will have a 6 month wait so also planning a big hol so we have something in the pipeline.

ultrafirebug - sorry to hear u'r news enjoy u'r hol and come bk refreshed and ready to go again x

hope every1 scanning today or basting are all good and either putting u'r feet up or getting the hot water bottles out, am on the 2nd week now so getting closer to otd and still doing ok just getting on with everyday x


----------



## bearbear

Afternoon *Shellmcglasgow,* Firstly well done for not symptom spotting, i've also been good, don't get me wrong occasionally i get the odd twinge and my mind wanders but i instantly stop myself in my tracks, give myself a telling off, tell myself to stop being stupid and then move on hehe !! I think we are only human and i also do sometimes think "what if" it was a BFP and my tummy turns, like you i would just be so happy as i know we all would on here but last time i dared to think maybe i was pregnant and then when i got a BFN i was totally gutted so this time i'm almost telling myself its probably another negative in the vain hope of reverse pyscology lol................... Lets just keep busy and keep praying!!    xx


----------



## mrsj12

Hi Rina K, welcome to the forum. You'll find everyone really friendly and someone will always give you someting positive to think about. 

I don't know about everyone else but I am trying to cut myself off from google too. I read way too many stories and although some are positive I think I tend to remember the negative more easily and start thinking - what if that's me and I have the same problems!! It is not doing me any good so I am trying to stop myself. No symptom spotting and No google - this is going to be tough.


----------



## bearbear

Good girl *Mrsj,* thats what i like to hear, tough love is the only way hehe, mind you i haven't banned myself from google yet i've just refrained from looking up anything to do with babies  Lets keep strong!! Big Hugs  xx


----------



## mrsj12

Bear you are right, couldn't give up google altogether. Just pregnancy and baby related topics.

Ultrafirebug - I'm so sorry, it's always difficult but you will get there! You're already strong for getting this far and you'll keep going.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi everyone

This threa had deleted from my bookmarks so not been on in a while! Kept thinking it had been really quiet wen no new posts popped up 

Had my iui today and currently lying on the sofa bein lazy  feeling a bit crampy but assume that's normal. Is it still ok to use a hot water bottle? What did u all do on the day of iui? Let the 2ww commence!  

Bearbear: glad to c ur right back for cycle 2, good for u! Ur positive posts are so uplifing 

Ultrafirebug: sorry to hear ur af has came  enjoy ur holiday and some well deserved relaxation!

Rina_k: welcome and I hope ur headaches aren't too bad clomid sucks for that! Good luck on mon.

Hope all of those on the 2ww are not going too crazy! So many of us fingers crossed for bfps all round 

Good luck! X


----------



## Calluna

Hi Lawmonkey. It's best not to put a hot water bottle on your tum now that you've had the IUI so it doesn't get too hot for the embryo that will hopefully soon be forming! (same reason as they say not to overdo it with the exercise during the 2ww so you don't overheat). Some cramping is perfectly normal. Enjoy your lazy evening and fingers crossed for a BFP in two weeks!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi Calluna 
Thank u will def avoid that then glad I asked! This is all so surreal the strangest thing I've ever done! 

Are u nearly at ur test date? Fingers crossed for u  x


----------



## Calluna

Thanks Lawmonkey   Yes I'm 10 days into the tww so not long to wait now but it feels like time is crawling and I'm struggling to string together 10 seconds when I'm not thinking about it!    The whole experience is certainly surreal but whatever it takes to get that BFP will be worth it!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Definately 
At least the end is near look how far uve come! Not too long now wil keep u in my   for a bfp! X


----------



## Calluna

Thanks Lawmonkey!   I need all the help I can get after 5 BFNs! Doing lots of things differently this time though so it feels a bit like number one again! Will keep everything crossed for you too! x


----------



## Lawmonkey

Good for u, a fresh start every little helps. I really hope it works for u u deserve it  x


----------



## Calluna

Aw thanks Lawmonkey - we all deserve it with the journey we have to go through but it'll just make us appreciate it all the more when we get there xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Alex - glad you're safely onto the 2ww and with another fantastic count! Hope one of them does the trick  

Mrsj - good to have you join the 2ww - stay positive - you have a great chance with so many follies   That's very disciplined staying away from google! I never trust anything online unless it's proper science published in a peer-reviewed journal, and even then I wonder whether it helps or hinders me to read it! Sometimes I think you just end up worrying yourself more!

Becky - Hope the IUI went well. Did the scan show that you'd already ovulated before the surge showed up then? Or did they just think they looked big enough to be ready to pop any minute? Everything crossed for a BFP for you with a very sticky bean!  

Elle - hope your scan went well today and your follies are growing nicely. I'm not sure about switching clinics for IVF mid-cycle. I guess if they can manage it logistically there's no reason why not - you'll already have all the test results they'll need to go ahead. Hope it doesn't come to that anyway and you have a successful IUI  

Ultrafirebug - so sorry AF got you. Hope you have a lovely relaxing time away and come back refreshed  

Shell and Bear - I'm impressed - you two sound like you're managing to stay sane. Hope you can keep it up! I was doing pretty well until yesterday (day 9) when I had a really bad feeling all day that it hasn't worked again   But then in the evening I had very localised cramping right in the middle just above my pubic bone and thought ooh that's new - maybe I'm not out yet!   But then today I've had more generalised mild crampy feelings like AF is coming   And my boobs are really really sore but I keep telling myself I get sore boobs every month so it doesn't mean anything!   I'm just driving myself nuts now and I swore I'd never symptom spot again!    Can't wait for the weekend! 

Samantha and Rina - welcome and good luck!


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya calluna  yes my scan show I ovualate before my surge so they said to have IUI within couple of hour after my 1st scan lol but all went well yesterday and today on bth size of my stomach feel tender.
Good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna

Hi Becky. Glad it went well. Sounds like you've ovulated from both sides then! Should give you a great chance


----------



## BECKY7

Hey  calluna I meant on the sides of my stomach where he curve are are tender and aching  so I don't think it anything to do with ovulated but hank you anyway lol   
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Good morning you lovely lot ,

Hello *Lawmonkey,* pleased you found us again  and great news that you've joined many of us on the dreaded 2ww!! This time after my IUI i went straight home got on my bed and put 3 pillows under my pelvis , i have no idea if it'll make a difference but just felt the need to do it! The things we do eh! Just take it easy and do your upmost not to symptom spot, believe me i know thats hard and even though this time round i'm determined i'm not going to do it i do still have my moments of weakness but i try and snap myself out of it as soon as i think it and tell myself to stop it . Good luck and positive vibes  for a lovely BFP  xx

Hey *Calluna,* I'm still sane, yay, but i am having my moments where my brain wonders, well i'm only human  I do like to daydream and sometimes i think about doing the test and seeing a BFP and just imagine how happy i'd be and then other times i imagine its a BFN again and think how upset i'd be and then it makes me anxious to think maybe it'll never happen then my thoughts just start to spiral so thats when i try and tell myself to stop thinking as it really doesn't help! On the whole though i am doing a lot better than i was with IUI no 1 and i'm definately doing my best not to symptom spot!! Lets both try and stay calm, i find deep breathing helps! Keeping everything crossed for a BFP for us both   xx

I hope everyone else on their 2ww is holding it together and keeping busy without over doing it! Surely its time we had some good news on here, i think we are long overdue some BFP's!!   x

To all that are scanning etc i hope you get some nice follies and IUI can go ahead without a hitch  x

Have a great day everyone  xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

Hello girls

lawnmonkey - glad it all went well, I just chilled out on the sofa with a bag of popcorn and movies after my basting, I hope it's a quick 2ww for u and try not to systom spot because if u'r using pesseries it can be side effects from them, fingers crossed for bfp 

bearbear - glad u've been on keeps me sane, that and some exercise, am having a night in tonight got nothing planned at all which is kinda good coz got a full on weekend coming up to keep me busy!

BECKY7 - great u got iui yesterday hope u'r not feeling so tender today x

Calluna - what a journey u've been on surely this has to be the 1 well I really hope so x

hope every1 is doing ok? and getting more on the 2ww


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Shellmcglasgow,* I'm pleased i'm keeping you sane hehe  i'm doing my best to keep myself sane to!! Today i just keep thinking i want a BFP so badly, i know we all do, what i wouldn't give to get a BFP, i just told my colleque this and she did offer to punch me in the face haha to snap me out of it which funny enough has done the trick so i'm back to trying to not think about it! I think its just the more days you get into the 2ww the more your brain starts to work overtime and you start to think "what if" .................... What i'm still not doing is symptom spotting which is a major plus!! Keep up the good work and lets keep each other sane over the next few days! Positive thoughts    xx


----------



## babydreams84

Hi to all lovely ladies...
Sorry for replying late but I have been reading all the posts. I know I'm lazy
Nothing special to write when I'm on my 2ww. Was not symptom spotting.
Haven't had my iui this cycle coz I already ovulated on my scan day.
Now just keeping my fingers crossed so that af doesn't arrives.

Goodluck to all the ladies who r on 2ww try to stay calm. 

Edited to remove most of the text talk just hope I got it right  Sharry xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi everyone
Hope ur all doing well! I came on to have a wee read to pick up some positive vibes lol! I've only just started 2ww and have had a really bad day  was really upset this morning at work. I think it hasn't really sunk in yet and could have done with today off to cry my eyes out!! Everyone at work being great though only my 2 closest friends no bout 2ww and don't no how I'd have coped without them 2day! Im just so emotional just now and I no I need to snap out of it as not good for me or possible baby. 

Anyway rant over just had to get out how I'm feeling, help me process it lol! 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Lawmonkey*, This whole journey really is an emotional rollercoaster isn't it!! And it doesn't help that we are pumped full of hormones either!! I think we can all relate to how your feeling so your not alone!! All i can say is don't be too hard on yourself, try and keep your chin up and be kind to yourself! I find chocolate sometimes helps!!  Just remember we are all here for each other even if you do just want to rant, keep your chin up and welcome to the 2ww club! Big hugs   xx


----------



## Trin Trin

Evening everyone!!

I haven't posted for a long time BUT I have been reading frequently to see how you're all doing. Welcome to all the newcomers....this is such a supportive forum for women who are all going through the same journey.

Glad to hear a number of you are now in the never-ending 2ww. I'm hoping this your month ladies!!

Calluna - not long to go now, I like that you tried something different this cycle and I hope this will be your BFP...I will be keeping everything crossed.

Bear - Glad your not symptom spotting this time round, but I know how hard it is not to think about every twitch, tingle. Thinking of u too!!

AFM - still on my month off AF is due next week so I guess I'll be starting again for cycle 3, after that I only have 1 donor amp left:-( I need to think positive. I started a new job last week and have no idea how I'm going to get to my appointments. Hoping the clinic will be able to scan me on a Saturday if need be. I'm sure 
the LWC would....

Anyway ladies, I'll be checking up on you all hoping that dream comes true xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey *trintrin*, I was thinking of you today as you haven't posted for a while! Its good to hear from you! Not long now til you can hopefully get to wheels in motion for IUI, you so deserve a BFP so I'm keeping everything crossed for you! The LWC defo do scans on a saturday, I've had a few days on a sat so that shouldn't be a problem! Do keep us posted, take good care xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

morning all

Trin Trin - u'll be back on it b4 u know it, am on my last iui just now but staying positive fingers crossed for both of us x

Lawmonkey - hope u'r feeling better today  think that once the treatment starts it goes so quick after years of waiting that it takes a few weeks for your brain to catch up x

bearbear - we're 1 day closer woo hoo, I read u have some supportive workmates..lol  

babydreams84 - welcome it's nice to just read how every1 is getting on whatever stage they are at and if u'r feeling a low there's great support on here x

afm - I have  a wee cousin who is overdue her baby and really can go at anytime so am trying to hold it together today am sooo excited for her but really jelous at the same time


----------



## bearbear

Haha  *Shellmcglasgow,* yup i'm blessed with some lovely workmates, the girl that offered to punch me is a good friend believe it or not, she was giving me some tough love which was just what i needed and thankfully she managed not to punch me  I know exactly how you feel with regards to pregnant friends, i'm the same, i am truly happy for them but at the same time insanely jealous and just wish it was me!! I'm even like it with strangers i see that are pregnant, i just look at their bump and think i want my belly to be like that! I think its only natural we feel like that, we all want a BFP so badly and they have what we want! I truly pray that we get some BFP's on here soon, we sure do need them!    xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies
Got home last night and was knackered but had great sleep and woke up with sore throat  yuk.
Had anyone had that at 3dpiui
Still in bed lol.
How are you all.
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Becky,* Can't say i've had a sore throat, i hope your not getting a cold, there is a lot of lurgi about at the minute!! If i was you i'd stay wrapped up in bed and have lots of vit C!! Wish you better! xx


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you bearbear  I had to cough up hard o get rid of flem  yuk and I will stay in and keep myself warm.
How are you feeling xx


----------



## bearbear

You poor thing *Becky*, maybe try inhaling, it would clear you all out so is very good! Just keep warm and drink lots! I'm doing ok, having the odd moments of weakness where my brain starts to wonder but i soon reign myself in and tell myself to stop it . I can't actually believe i'm already 7dpiui, i suppose its gone quite quickly! This time round i'm tempted to test at 10dpiui, not sure if i will but just wonder if it might soften the blow if its a BFN, does that make sense? Haven't made my mind up yet though so we shall see!! Wish you better xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

bear - think am gonna test on sun otd is offically tue (I had iui on the mon and thought that would have been my test date) but my clinic phone in the afternoon with the results and feels awful when am on my own in work so would rather be with dp and test together, also I think either way I will be an emotional big ball of nerves so least this way I can take in what they are telling me!

BECKY7 - I haven't had any sore thoatness at all, think u may have caught the dreaded lurgie u get at this time of year with the seasons changing, hot drinks and keep warm is u'r best bet x


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi ladies! 

Feeling much better 2day still a bit emotional but better. 

Bear: thank u for ur kind words 

Shellmcglasgow: I agree think I would rather no with dh than get a phone all at work, good for u not testing yet though 

Becky: hope u feel better soon 

I have had right ovary pain for a few hours now and quite heavy cm today (sorry tmi) now worrying I am only just ovulating- suppose that's a normal worry though, along with the symptom spotting I have to look forward to!! 

Good luck and   everyone x


----------



## mochasquared

I am going on a work trip, I so want to see some bfps on here when I am back on line.  When are the OTDs for all those on 2ww?

*Calluna* are you next, when is your OTD and are you planning to wait?

*bear* are you going to decide ahead when to test or make your mind up day by day?

  to everyone struggling to get through 2ww (it is enough to drive anyone insane) and  to everyone else who is having a break for one reason or another, and  for all growing follies.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hey guys 

Sorry to be a pain! My right side is getting more painful and is now radiating down my leg  it feels a bit like growing pains in my leg and ovulating pain at my side. Has anyone had similar? x


----------



## BECKY7

Lawn monkey  yes I had ovulate pain on both of my side at 1dpiui but not the leg.
Got no signs at the mo a part from had o have a nap this afternoon but that it  not sure what to think
Becky7 xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

morning every1

Lawmonkey - I had some pain in my left side also but not down my leg if u'r worried about it give the clinic a phone if u get machine leave a message and number they will call u bk x

BECKY7 - it's so hard to tell if it's Yay/Nay I think pesseries mask any actual symtoms.

mochasquared - hope work keeps u busy in a good way and I really hope to see some BFP soon too my otd is tue 30th but gonna test on Sun as only time me and dp are together to do it. 

bearbear - hope u'r still holing on there a few more to go bring it on!

afm - still holding on am out tonight and sat so sunday will be here b4 I know, am waiting on baby news from my wee cuz so hoping she's sending me some baby vibes and instead of feeling jealous I've decided I actually can't wait to meet new baby x


----------



## BECKY7

Yes shellmcglagow  as 3 month ago I had sore bb / tiredness that I have to have a nap and be at bed by 8pm / wee a lot / cramping and got BFP but early MC and this time I am 4dpiui and nothing  aghhhhhh.
Ooooo not long to go for you  are you exciting
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning all 

Forgive me cycle sisters for i have sinned................yesterday afternoon i symptom spotted, i can hear you all gasp  it was a one off and i promise not to do it again!! I will now tell you what it was and then i shall not mention it again, basically i have sore boobs, not something i had last time, right, there, i've said it! I shall say 10 hail Mary's.................. I think the longer the 2ww goes on it just gets harder but i've told myself that last time i was convinced i was gonna get a BFP because of the "symptoms" i was having and then i got a BFN so it means nothing and this is why i must not symptom spot, tut tut! Right thats me told off!  

*Shellmcglasow - * I'm still thinking of testing on Sunday which will be 10dpiui, i haven't made my mind totally up as yet so will just see how i feel over the weekend! Hope your doing ok and not being naughty like me hehe! Also I think you've got the right attitude with regards to your cousin, when she has the baby just enjoy the cuddles and think one day this will be me!!   xx

*Mochasquared - * My OTD is Thurs 1st Nov but i'm still tempted this time round to test early on Sunday, haven't made my mind up though and i think its going to be a case of wait and see how i feel over the weekend, watch this space!! Have a good work trip and fingers crossed there will be some BFP's on here very very soon   xx

*Lawmonkey - * Even before the IUI process i have always been someone who would get ovulation pain, my mum used to get it to! It feels like a stitch in my side! I have found that when i ovulate after IUI it is much more painful and lasts longer!! This time round i had left sided pain on d1piui and d2piui, it was really painfull and even stopped me sleeping!! I have also known it to sometimes go into my leg so i really wouldn't worry, i'm sure its all quite normal but i agree with Shellmcglasgow, maybe give the clinic a call just to put your mind at rest!  xx

Wishing everyone positive thoughts  and babydust , we could all do with seeing some good news on here very soon, take care   xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

BEARBEAR - OMG lol u'r only human, was thinking thou if u'r otd is thu would Sun be too early? (says me who's testing on early lol) just don't want u to get disappointed if there's no need to be!

BECKY7 - I am kinda dreading it to be honest as this is my last iui so if it's bfn then I've got another 6 months to wait for ivf and I know in the grand scale of things thats not too bad but just be be so hard to wait longer if I have too, right enough of this neg talk it's gonna be a bfp and if not bring on the next try and I'll get skinnier to have an even better chance x


----------



## bearbear

Hahaha *Shellmcglasgow,* yup i sure am and a very naughty human at that  i promised myself no symptom spotting and then yesterday it got the better of me! I still have sore boobs though but i'm doing my best to ignore them and am telling myself it could be down to a few reasons including the pessaries!! Do you think Sun would be too early to test then? it would be d10piui?? I thought i'd seen some ladies say thats when they tested, any imput anyone? Hope your being stronger than me hehe xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi guys 

Feeling much better 2day, sorry I was in a panic just didn't want to have ovulated too late  the pain has gone now at least so hopefully everything will all be ok and work 

Thank u all for responding, off out 2nite so rushing like a mad woman so will do personals 2mo.

 and good luck to everyone, not long for some of u now! Hang in there! X


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi there ladies!!!

Loving the love on this forum)

Thanks Shellmsglasgow..I'll be thinking of u too!!

Bear.....Noooooooooooo you symptom spotted!!!!!! Haha we're only human!!
With my positive cycles I have always tested positive at 10dpo!!!!! Last cycle you was such a good girl and didnt test until the official day.....I always test early I just can't help myself

Calluna - not long now I'm keeping everything crossed for u

Thinking of all of you lovely ladies and spreading baby dust to u all xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey trintrin, yup guilty as charged! Its just so hard not to symptom spot but it was a one off and after giving myself a good telling off I'm back on track! Thank you for telling me you tested on d10piui, on sunday I'll be 10days so if I do decide to test early that's when I'll do it! I know I was good last time and I waited but I'm thinking if I test early and its a bfn it might soften the blow a little! I shall decide over the weekend and see how I feel on sunday!! Watch this space........... I hope your ok and looking forward to your next iui, take care, big hugs xx


----------



## mrsj12

Bear I don't know what I'd do without you to make me laugh when I log on!! Ok, you symptom spotted, I will confess I googled yesterday and immediately thought of you telling me off so I stopped mid read. Ha!! We have both sinned but it was a moment of weakness and we shall not break again. 

As for the early testing I would wait at least a day longer, implantation can take up to 10 days so you may not have had long enough on sunday to get an accurate result. But I know how you are feeling, I'm not sure if I should test a little early or wait, I just don't want to see a single line again. I get sore bbs on the cyclogest but I had it last time too, it's interesting it's new for you?! 

On the positive side I got some good news from the hospital, apparently a local hospital is now not basing their nhs funding on amh levels, they are looking at the individuals response and case. My clinic think this means we will get our nhs ivf cycle. So that's something  

To everyone else in the 2ww seems like we are all doing our best to stay sane this time. I have done well so far (except for the minor slip) but I am starting to let myself dream a little because I keep getting an excited feeling, it's just my brain playing tricks on me but our bodies betray us in the 2ww. They give us too many excuses to think maybe...


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Mrsj,* Pleased i made you laugh, i think its very important we keep our sense of humours through all this treatment lark!! Thank you for confessing to goggling, hehe  i want you to know that i forgive you for your sins cycle sister, i would of told you off but seeing as i symptom spotted i guess we're now even  Lets both consider ourselves told off and as you say, we won't do it again................right!? 

I keep telling myself that the sore boobs are most likely down to the cyclogest but then i think if it is then why didn't i get it last time!! That said i'm putting it from my mind even though everytime i lie on my tummy i'm like "ouch" which then reminds me again hehe! Argh why is this just so hard!!

When is your OTD? I'll try my best not to test tomorrow but you know what its like, now its in my head to do it its going to be hard not to! I shall try to hang on as long as poss but i can't promise, i suppose really i should wait until about Tuesday, oh i just don't know, decisions decisions!

Babe that is excellent news about getting the IVF on the NHS, i really hope you can, i'm sure that would be a weight off your mind!! Would you mind me asking you how low your AMH was? Mine was extremely low at 1.7 and initially i wasn't sure they would accept me for IUI! Thing was before the test i'd been on strong medication for 6 months to help my endometriosis and the docs weren't sure if that had effected the AMH test so i'm hoping that maybe it did as i know 1.7 is very low and i must admit it does worry me a little!!

I hope everyone is behaving themselves and if anyone feels the need to confess to goggling or symptom spotting feel free to follow mine and Mrsj's example  Remember, just say nooooooooo...................... G-d bless, big hugs  xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning ladies.

Well temptation got the better of me and I tested this morning, it was a BFN! Now I am only 10dpiui so it could be that its just to early but it seems like now I'm praying for a miricle for my OTD on thursday!  

Hope everyone is doing ok and keeping sane...................xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey bearbear  now you know HCG is out of your system  and your way too early to test for BFP so give it 3 more day as I know for IUI I was told to test between 14-16 day.
Becky7 xx


----------



## mrsj12

Morning bear, I agree with Becky it's too early to be sure! My OTD is mon 5th nov and the earliest I will consider testing is next sun. Thank you for your forgiveness of my sins, I feel a little better now. Anyway stay positive it's still very much possible even though I am sure you're disappointed!!


----------



## mrsj12

Oh and I forgot to say amh is 5.


----------



## bearbear

Thank you becky amd mrsj,  I'm gonna wait til my OTD now, just gonna hope that maybe it is to early! There is still a chance and that's what I'm praying for now xx Big hugs xx


----------



## Trin Trin

Hey Bear, I know I'm a sucker for testing early.....and 10dpo is early, although I tested positive I wasn't completely sure if it was the hcg trigger shot or for real.....so I still had 3-4 days of not knowing!!

As Becky said at least you know the trigger has gone! Also its quite rare to get a positive so early, so its so not over and a positive hopefulky is on its way!! I'm really rubbish and test early....I know I shouldn't!! 

Calluna......Hope your okay as I know you were due to test also....I'm thinking of you xx

ASF my period has arrived today so I'll be calling the clinic tomorrow to start cycle 3.......


----------



## bearbear

Hey trintrin, well according to the HPT its only 53% accurate 4 days before your AF so the way I see it I've still got half a chance! Now I must be a good girl and wait til thursday!

Its good that your AF has arrived so now you can get on with your IUI! You deserve a BFP so much so after all the BFNs you've had so I'm praying for you!

Big hugs xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi everyone

Hope uve had a good weekend and those of u on 2ww aren't going to mad!! Not long now for some of u, I see lots of u r discussing testing early, I've had to not buy any tests in as I no I would be tempted! Far to early for me but already considering doing it next sat, trying to talk myself out of it! I read about testing out the trigger and thought about it but managed to keep away

I have to admit I to have been extremely naughty and am constantly googling symptoms, bfps earliest test dates! I can't wait to go back to work 2mo so I'm too busy to do it! 

Hope to c some bfps on here soon     x


----------



## bearbear

Hey lawmonkey,

I was so good on my 1st cycle and waited to my OTD but this time temptation got the better of me and I tested this morning which is 10dpiui! It was a BFN but I'm holding on to an ounce of hope that maybe it was just too early! Out of interest what did you find on google about it? Xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

U never know I saw loads of people that had bfn that went on to bfp at least u no the trigger is out ur system this way if u get a bfp it's a def! 

There is an actual 2ww site that people post all there symptoms on that lead to bfp, I've had so much going on and I know it's early but just looking for a small ounce of hope! Ive had really weird things happening but im assuming its the triiger though not sure when it will have left system. Took it at midnight on the sun. On one hand some woman were getting there bfp from 9 days and on the other some got a bfp from blood tests and then showed up a few days later on a stick. 

I really just can't stop reading and hoping! I think I'm crazy   lol! X


----------



## bearbear

This whole process really does send you totally bonkers doesn't it! Once you start googling its very hard to stop, its a bit like pringles hehe! I'm praying for a miricle now but if it stays as a BFN its onto IUI number 3 for me! Xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

I would def stay positive as implantation is something like 5/6-10 days so could still be to early.  It's happened for loads of people, don't give up hope! 

Will keep u in my   
Good luck   x


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi girls sorry not been on today been quite a strange day with the clocks going bk been up really early and totally nackered now but I did test this morning and it was also BFN but am ok bout it for some strange reason   my offical test day is tue I'll do anoter 1 then and clinic do a blood test but really don't think it has worked for me  

lawnmonkey I was the same on my first constantly googling totally   but was good feeling I was doing something productive in helping my cause.

bear I think u may have been wee bit early see what thu brings  

Trin Trin it's the only time u'r happy for it to come good luck with u'r new cycle


----------



## Lawmonkey

Shellmcglasgow: sorry bout ur bfn and that u feel it hasnt worked. U never know though u may get a surprise on Tues. I will keep my fingers crossed and   for u.  I think at least when u do injections u r doing something then wen the 2ww wait starts there is nothing more u can do and googling becomes an obsession lol! 

Does anyone know if the buserlin, injections etc regulate ur af? If so then I should be due on Wed or do the lovely pessaries stop it from coming?! At least if this time hasn't worked I will know wot the whole process is like next time! X


----------



## shellmcglasgow

I think it does effect your cycle but not sure as mine are not reg but maybe the girls can help u out. I would be the most happiest person in happyland if I did get a surprise on tue..lol I will keep   too.  just incase and I didn't have a wee drink today with lunch when dp took me out


----------



## Lawmonkey

I know that's the thing I am so irregular 2, normally any where between 35/52 days absolute pain on the  Why can things just not work as normal!! 

Anyway good luck for tues x


----------



## bearbear

Morning lovely ladies,

Thank you *Lawmonkey,* I do still have a tiny bit of hope as it was very early to have tested but at the back of my mind i'm also quite prepared to have to go on to IUI no 3!! Keeping everything crossed though and i would be a very surprised girlie if it was a BFP on Thursday!! I'm not sure about the burserlin but i am also on the lovely cyclogest pessaries and yes they do stop your AF from coming!! Once i stopped using them last month my AF arrived 2 days later! xx

So sorry to hear you got a BFN *Shellmcglasgow,* Seems like we both might be in the same boat and looking at having to go again!! As we did test early we might be lucky and be pleasantly surprised on our OTD though so lets just keep praying  for a miricle and if not here we go again!!  xx

Hope all those on their 2ww are doing ok and not going to insane and all those inj etc are growing nice big follies  xx

Love and hugs  xx


----------



## rina_k

Ladies, please help.
I'm new in all of this and my doctor is not very forthcoming with any information and just keeps saying “we will see”.
I went for a scan today and I was told I have 15 on my right ovary, nothing on left and 9 lining. Is that good or bad? I have been on 5 days of Clomid, one shot of Gonal F and now he wants me to take another 2 days of Gional F shots and come back on Wednesday. All he said is that we need to give them a little more time! No clue if it’s good or not, or just simply too early to tell. When I asked him if it looks good to have the IUI on Friday he said “we will see”. They also told us that on Wednesday they will do a blood test which will take 45 min for the results to come back and we will have to wait around for the result. Does anyone know what that is? 
On top of that I have a small bacterial infection and he gave me two doses of Mertonizadol . I have no clue where this infection is from but I’m really worried that this will prevent him from doing IUI. Has anyone had that before? Please help.


----------



## bearbear

Hi *Rina_k*, sounds to me like your on track for IUI to take place!! Normally they like the follie to be around 18mm but you still have a few days left yet and they can grow 1-2mm a day so that should be fine! Your womb lining is perfect so nothing wrong there! Not too sure what the blood test could be for but maybe something to do with ovulation or to check out the infection! maybe one of the other ladies can help there! Also not sure if the infection would stop you from having IUI i wouldn't have thought so but it depends what the infection is i would of thought! Try not to worry although that is easier said than done i know! Apart from this infection i sounds to me like you should be fine to have IUI on Friday! Good luck xx


----------



## rina_k

bearbear thank you so much for a quick reply! it puts me a little more at ease at explains what's going on! Thank you again!
I never said that we are living in Germany, doing it in German clinic and I think doctors here don’t share as much information as they do in the UK. It’s all very different and on top of that we are first timers so don’t even know what to ask for!

Good luck to all of the ladies!!!! I'm crossing my fingers for everyone of you!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi 
rena_k: Bear is right about them just wanting the follicles to grow a bit more so don't worry. I had an infection before my iui and was given meds to clear it. I asked what it was as I had no idea I had anything, she said it was similar to thrush and not to worry would clear up quickly. Good luck looks like  it could be all go on friday 

Bear: u r definately thinking the correct way it was early and at least now u no the worst outcome and have been dealing with that- if u get a bfp it will be the best surprise in the world! I love how u r always looking to the next and staying so positive! Good for u, u should be proud of yourself!  

Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi ladies
I hope you don't mind me jumping in on your thread. I am due to start my diui treatment in december (hopefully) and just wanted to know what I should be doing\not doing\eating\not eating to give myself the best chance of a healthy conception.
I've been taking the pregnacare conception tablet for months and also eat a good handful of seeds each day as well as drinking water.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks everyone  x


----------



## bearbear

You are more than welcome *Emlore,* you'll find this forum full of wonderful ladies all going through the same as you who are always at hand to help each other through!! I am so happy to have found it as its been such a great source of advice and comfort through this difficult IUI process!! I'm also taking pregnacare conception tablets so thats a very good place to start! I eat lots of seeds, brazil nuts and almonds! Also fresh pineapple is good and fruit and veg in general!! My doctor tells me to try not to eat to much bread and to eat lots of protein so that means red meat and chicken amongst many other foods with protein in them! Drinking lots of water is also important so its good your doing that! If you exercise don't overdo it, just gentle stuff! I suppose the hardest thing of all is try not to worry or stress, its important to be as relaxed as possible but i know that is very hard especially in the 2ww! Good luck on this journey, keep us posted and i really hope you get a BFP very soon   xx


----------



## mrsj12

Welcome emlore! As bear says its a great place for support and it sounds like you are preparing yourself well for the process. The hardest part is maintaing a positive attitude but that's what this site does wonders for. 

AFM why is it that the second you enter the 2nd week of the 2ww it becomes so much harder. Trying to keep myself busy but it never leaves the back of my mind. Think I'm going


----------



## bearbear

I know exactly what your saying *Mrsj,* I was quite relaxed in week one, doing as i planned and taking it all in my stride and not thinking about it to much but then as soon as it got into week 2 the anxiety returned and i started to daydream!! I suppose we are just that bit nearer to our OTDs and all we want is to see a BFP so its no wonder we start to obsess a little! what i wouldn't give for a positive result on Thursday, my life would be complete!   xx

Thank you *Lawmonkey* for your lovely words! My friends always say that no matter what i always have a smile on my face and a positive attitude but that doesn't mean i'm not feeling it inside! I guess its just the way i am, i know i'm a tough cookie being a sufferer of depression since the age of 15 means that just to be happy means everything to me and i'm just truly grateful to feel "normal"...........  xx

Love and hugs to all


----------



## shellmcglasgow

hi all 

well am just waiting on the phone call prob be bout 1pm for the offical result but af has arrived and pee stick says no so that's me, iui finished after 3 trys onto ivf at this point I would love to be postive bout it but am just not feeling it.

good luck to every1 on 2ww I really hope it happens for u guys and every1 still stimming hope u get to 2ww even tho it is hard u will get thr it and fingers crossed also a BFP x 

sharry can u add me to front BFN thanx x


----------



## My Son is My World

Thanks for your replies ladies. It sounds as though I'm doing most of what is needed already so fingers crossed that lady luck plays her part too!
I just wondered if anybody knew the average success rate for diui? I will be doing medicated cycles as although I ovulate my levels are low so they advised the extra boost.
Thanks xx


----------



## alex84

Hey Ladies,
it has been a while since my last post. my router broke so i just followed the thread, then when it arrived i thought maybe I won't think about it if i don;t come on ,read and post.
Well its 10dpiui and i'm already feeling all symptoms of AF cramps and aches.
My sister hs been ove rwith my 3 nephews and niece and yesterday she through and almighty strop and i had to drag her out of my friends house kicking and screaming literally booted me all over the drama queen. and since then i've had AF symptoms.
I feel so Low and down, tonight if  i didn't have my nephews staying over i could sit and cry!! :-(


----------



## shellmcglasgow

aw alex am so sorry am hoping u mean u'r niece threw a strop and not u'r sister but the booting all over bit so not acceptable get the little madame  on that naughty step   I always find it hard disciplining other peoples kids even when they are nieces but she would defo not be getting any treats for a real long time. big hugs I feel like crap today too had my outcome today which I was totally expecting but it's my clinic that have put me on a downer really wish I could go elsewhere


----------



## lucy3423

Hi ladies,

Just been catching up on everyones posts as haven't been on for a bit.

Shellmcglasgow- So sorry to hear you've had a bfn, sending you a big  . Hope your not feeling too down, its awful i know when you first get the news, why is it your not happy with your clinic?
Hopefully now though you can move onto ivf? have you any idea when you'll be able to start? 
xx

Hey Alex- Sounds like you've had your hands full with your nieces and nephews! Have you had anymore AF symptoms? and are you sure they are def AF symptoms and not implantation symptoms? Try and keep your chin up, sending you a big hug, its awful when your feeling down ( especially during this whole process)
When you've got time to yourself , have a good cry, it will most probably help a little. I know it does with me. x x  

Bearbear- I'm getting really excited for you on Thursday, I'm really hoping and praying that you get your  BFP. Hope you haven't been doing anymore symptom spotting!!, its really not any good for you! stay away from symptom spotting/goggle!
How have you found your 2ww? eek not long to go! xxx

Mrsj- How are you? and hows the 2ww going? hope its not driving you too mad? whens testing date for you? sending you lots of  . x x x


----------



## bearbear

Morning wonderful brave ladies,

Hey *Shellmcglasgow,* So sorry to hear you got a BFN, i know how upsetting it is as do all the ladies on this forum and its just horrible, that said try and look forward not backwards and the start of your IVF journey!! Its not over yet and you have to believe that your dreams can still become a reality! I really hope and pray for you, keep us informed and GOOD LUCK    xx

Hiya *Alex,* Oh dear it sounds like your sisters little ones are keeping you on your toes, I hope they never hurt you!! AF symptoms doesn't mean its all over, in fact many ladies get it and are pregnant so don't lose hope! When do you test? xx 

Hello *Lucy,* Can't believe its OTD tomorrow, eeek!! Not sure if you read my post but i was naughty and i tested at 10dpiui and it was BFN but i've been told by everyone that it was way to early so its not over yet but in the back of my mind i'm already prepared for another BFN and i'm even planning IUI number 3 already  If it was to be a BFP i'd be so shocked and the happiest girl alive!!  I have been good with googling and symptom spotting............well kinda  I do have sore boobs and have had some strange pulling pains low down but i'm also very aware that cyclogest can mimic a lot of pregnancy symptoms so i'm just ignoring them! How are you doing? xx 

Positive vibes to everyone and i truly pray we see some BFP's on here very very soon!   xx


----------



## mrsj12

Shellmcglasgow - I'm so sorry for your BFN. Keep looking forward, it may be a new step in your jorney but you are getting closer to that end goal! 

Alex - sounds like you are having a tough time this month. Hope you are feeling a bit more positive now, I have been very up and down myself but we've got to keep looking forward.  

Good luck tomorrow Bear, I'll be thinking of you and hope that you get your BFP.  

Lucy - my OTD is monday. I'm tempted to do it sunday so that if I have to I can pick myself up before work on Monday?! But we'll see, I'm also terrified of taking the test. EEEkk.


----------



## hevaroo

Hi everyone, 

Haven't posted for a while but I have been reading.
My af is here so I get my 6th bfn   shellmc- so sorry you got a bfn too, we'll be starting our ivf journey together. We'll have a few weeks wait though as we want to change clinic. Keep in touch, maybe this is what we need to get our dream. 

Lots of luck to everyone xx


----------



## bearbear

Hi *Hevaroo*, so sorry to hear the wicked AF has got you, at least you know you gave IUI a truly good shot, just such a shame you never got your BFP which you so deserve! However, its far from over yet and now is the time to look forward and get ready for your IVF journey! I'm certain that one day your dreams will come true and you'll get that amazing BFP!! Everything crossed for you............... Take care xx


----------



## hevaroo

Thankyou bear, lots of luck for you for OTD tomorrow! Xx


----------



## janey751975

So sorry to hear this Hevaroo, we are moving on to IVF as well. Our first meeting with our consultant is on November 13th. Looks like me, you and Shellmc will be starting the journey together. 

Do you think they will start us before Christmas, I have a feeling they won't with us and that we'll have to wait till the New Year now.  

We'll have to definitely keep in touch with each other. xx


----------



## hevaroo

Hi Janey, it's nice to feel like we'll be going into it together! I'm hoping to feel much more positive and get better results from ivf. I'm not sure about other clinics but I think at the clinic I'm currently at you'd be able to start ivf as soon as you've had the relevant appointments with consultants etc. success rates aren't very good at our clinic for ivf so we're going to ask to be referred to another clinic. There will be a 6-8 week waiting list for a consultation appointment there so we will be waiting until after Christmas. I'd rather wait and have a better chance though! Time goes so fast anyway, I can't believe it's 8 months since we had our first iui. Lets hope we all get to be mummy's by this time next year! Lots of luck to you xx


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi everyone

Shellmcglasgow & Hevaroo so sorry to hear that your last IUI cycles were unsuccessful:-(....it's such a hard journey. It took me 7 IUIs before I got my first BFP....which was going to be my last, I also opted to do a natural that month but back IUI. In 2003 it cost an extra £150 to do 2 inseminations...when I asked about it recently it's something like another £700!!! just so unfair we have to go through all this. Well good luck with the IVF treatment, which is something I will have to face if my last IUI I'm having this cycle doesnt work....it's that or I just give up and be thankful I was blessed with my lovely daughter

Bear.....,,not long to go...fingers ate crossed for you!!

Alex...with my BFP I've always felt AF was coming so keep that in mind


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi ladies! 

Janey, Hevaroo and Shellmcglasgow sorry for ur bfns  Spoil yourselves and give yourselfs time to be sad  Good luck when the time comes for your ivf journeys, at least u will all have each other! 

Bear: Good luck 2mo, hope u get a bfp! Have u done any more tests?

I was up all through the night last night as my boobs were so sore every time I moved. Unfortunately it has happened once before so can't have it as a symptom lol! As soon as I left work today I started dry heaving and ran back in, lasted about 5 mins but wasn't sick?! Pretty wierd hopin it's maybe a good sign fingers crossed! 

Big hugs to everyone   x


----------



## hevaroo

Thankyou trin and lawmonkey   lots of luck for the rest of your 2ww lawmonkey, I hope iui will work for you, I know it does for a lot of people but I almost knew it wouldn't work since my 1st or 2nd bfn. It's so so hard to be positive!   for you.
Trin, that's quite a journey you've been through, it must be so hard to have had so many bfn's, but you must be so happy to have one lovely daughter, lets hope she gets a brother or sister one day   
X


----------



## bearbear

Thank you lawmonkey and trintrin, I'm fully prepared for a bfn so what an amazing surprise a bfp would be! I'm praying hard! No lawmonkey I've been good since sunday and not tested, I decided to wait til tomorrow morning, eeeekk, already warned the girls at work to give me lots of hugs if its a bfn! Its in gods hands now! My boobs are also sore which I didn't have last time but trying to ignore it!! Ooooo I wonder why you were nearly sick, let's hope its a good sign! I just wanna go to bed so its the morning asap hehe,  Not long to wait, I will of course let you all know!! Xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Bear I really will be praying for u it would be such a lovely surprise u really deserve. Uve been through so much and still manage to keep us all in high spirits ur a true angel!  

I really don't know how u managed not to test, was ur first test at 10days? I'm ten 2mo (including the day of iui) and quite tempted to as have so many different symptoms. Some I've had before some that r new. Mind u with all these weird and wonderful meds who knows what's really going on lol! X


----------



## bearbear

Awww thank you lawmonkey, that is such a sweet thing to say and it means a lot! I think all of us deserve a positive outcome and I will also be praying for you!! Now to be honest, everyone I've spoken to has said that testing at 10dpiui is still very early, especially is you think you may not have ovulated for 1 to 2 days after iui! That said I know once it was in my head to test it was just something I had to do! I don't regret it really as its kinda set me up for what I might get tomorrow so I've had a few days already to come to terms with it! That way if it is a BFP tomorrow It would be the best shoch in the world! I suppose I'd say if you can hang on another day or two then do so but if like me temptation hits you then just test! If you do you had better let me know! Thinking of you! Big hugs xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Ur welcome 
I'm quite keen to wait till maybe sun so if it's a bfn I can cry and get it all out before work on mon! However my dh has his boxers in a twist lol! He has been asking all the time when can we test! Might try and talk him out of it 2nite! Will def let u no either way! x


----------



## bearbear

Haha good luck with DH and if you do decide to test I pray you get a BFP! Xx


----------



## shellmcglasgow

evening all

bearbear - hoping and praying for u we need some good news x

Lawmonkey - I'd hold out til sun if u can I know it's hard tho but lest if u do a test ay b4 work u'll know what to expect.

Trin Trin - is amazing how the cost has changed so much, am lucky to be getting funding for my treatment but when it runs out that'll be us think we may be able to do a few self funded iui's but ivf is too our reach. 

hevaroo/janey751975 - sorry u'r in my boat I don't want any1 else to join, that great about u'r waiting time for ivf tho, my clinic I have recently discovered are not so good with communication so am hoping I can start in March   , don't think am able to change clinics I don't think there is 1 to change to? so I'll be looking for some tips from u as u'll be ahead of me x

afm - still really down struggling to pull myself up, don't know how am gonna get thru it again well I'll just need too!


----------

